# I saw a spiritual alien and now the UFOs are above My house!



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 8, 2014)

This is a thread about spiritual aliens and UFOs.

First off, I saw My alien in August of 2012. I have been seeing the UFOs (every day except when its cloudy out) for exactly 5 months now, since September 8th of 2013.

Ill now explain My alien encounter: It must have been August of 2012, and it was very windy out that day. It was bright and sunny outside and it was warm because it was the summer. To make a long story short, I noticed a certain tree was blowing funny, it was windy outside. I ended up getting My BB gun to look more closely at the anomaly- the tree that was blowing too much. I sat on My bed and looked outside at the tree. At first I didnt notice anything peculiar. I was just looking at the said tree with a 4 power scope attached to a Daisy air rifle. Then after a few minutes, something appeared in My scope. It was a ~3 foot circle, greyish green, with 2 "eyes". They werent eyes but they were letting light pass right through the holes and they were positioned in the middle of the greyish green circle. Im going to call this circle with the two "eyes" a "face". So I proceeded to stare at this "face" with My BB gun, sitting on My bed in My abode.

A few minutes later came splashes of light through the forehead of the "face". It wasnt producing any light, rather, it was producing holes that the ambient light could pass through. Circle after circle of light was passing though, every second or so: this lasted for maybe a half an hour or so, but I didnt time anything.

Next the whole "face" thing disappeared and something else was there. What appeared was the alien itself, translucent or transparent. I honestly didnt know what I was looking at, at that time; I was dumbfounded by the whole encounter to be candid. Anyways, I noticed the alien moving around and looking at Me. It was hard to observe because the alien was translucent or transparent. I saw the aliens face, body, arms, maybe a leg and foot, and his nose from the side view. The alien was about 15 yards from Me, on top of My neighbors roof the whole time. The alien didnt move from on top of My neighbors roof, but it was moving in place. I saw the alien moving his head around, looking at Me; and its a good thing he was moving his head because I wouldnt have been able to discern it otherwise. I saw the alien moving its hand and arm back and forth to its head very fast. 

Ohh yeah, and later I did a calculation, and the alien must have been 3 or 4 feet tall. If two roof shingles/caps equal a foot.

It was a very spiritual experience for Me and I think about My alien encounter every day; and I bet you would think of aliens too if you literally saw one like I did. Weird, I know, but it still happened.

The whole time I was watching the alien was a long time, maybe two through four hours. All I know is that it was daylight out when I first started watching the alien, and I stopped watching the alien when it got dark out and I couldnt see the alien good. Its hard to watch a translucent alien at night even though it was about 15 yards away.

So thats what I remember of My alien encounter and I will never forget it, even though its a little vague now.

Next, the UFOs.

I see UFOs on a daily basis, except when its cloudy outside. I first noticed the UFOs on September 8th of 2013. But I did see UFOs one day on July 2, 2012, but I didnt see those for more then a few minutes.

Anyways, I first noticed the UFOs that I see every day (practically) on September 8th of 2013. I noticed a "star" that started out higher in the sky, then the next time I went to smoke a cigarette it was lower and to the right; then next time I went to smoke, it was gone. The next day I critically observed this "star" and I noticed it was moving in place; I figured it must be a UFO. I then noticed more and more "stars" move over the next few weeks until I drew the conclusion that all the "stars" in My sky are actually UFOs.

The UFOs disguise themselves as "stars" in the sky but they actually move. The UFOs move in every direction, but you cant discern if they are moving closer or farther away. The UFOs are above the clouds. The UFOs are lite up, so they must use some type of light for this. The UFOs are scattered throughout the sky like stars. 

I want to know who is in the UFOs and why dont we have that kind of technology. I can only think of a dichotomy; its either extraterrestrial or military. The UFOs remain in the sky all night, I dont watch them after I go to bed though. I dont know what the UFOs do during the day, but they are in My sky at night. I dont know where else you can see UFOs besides Massachusetts. 

I actully made a video about My alien encounter and the UFOs I saw in 2012 and the 5 Signs in the clouds I saw... let Me get the video and I will close with that.

The Signs of the times!

[youtube]6TfiwedpZUU[/youtube]

~PEACE~


----------



## Gmz (Feb 8, 2014)

Craaaazy stuff man, I wanna see a alien


----------



## Skuxx (Feb 8, 2014)

C'mon man.... why would an alien just be chilling on top of your neighbors roof for hours and hours without doing anything? You need to consider that it was most likely a hallucination. I've had plenty of those.

And you know that the earth is spinning... so I can't imagine why it looked like the "UFO" appeared to move a little bit between each cig break. And sometimes if you just stare at stars, it looks like they might be wobbling a bit, or moving a little bit. That's just your eyes fucking with you.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Feb 8, 2014)

Pic's or it didn't happen.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 8, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> This is a thread about spiritual aliens and UFOs.
> 
> First off, I saw My alien in August of 2012. I have been seeing the UFOs (every day except when its cloudy out) for exactly 5 months now, since September 8th of 2013.
> 
> ...


george - by now i believe we are all familiar with the alien sitting on your neighbors garage roof..you see things everyday..why not take a pic?.. you know you are going to see one everyday except for cloudy days..


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Feb 9, 2014)

Have a camera on you at all times! 1080p


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 9, 2014)

What's the big deal about UFOs? They're simply things that fly that George can't identify, not aliens. I bet there's lots of things George can't identify correctly, like whether or not he is christ...


----------



## ULEN (Feb 9, 2014)

You should find out what kind of grey you see.


----------



## Beagler (Feb 10, 2014)

Have you ever seen a purple 3 breasted female alien?


----------



## Sand4x105 (Feb 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;3b7BpxZhk-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3b7BpxZhk-0[/video]

Just press # 7 and skip the video....


----------



## charface (Feb 10, 2014)

Not cool guys.
I have high level contacts that
told me how to identify a human
alien hybrid. 
Their semen smells like bleach.


**[email protected] ALLeRt**
Any info I give is based on what I would be comfortable doing.
Please get other opinions.

In nature plants don't live in plastic buckets but at my house they do or they get the f**k out.


----------



## NoDrama (Feb 10, 2014)

I punched my brother once, and he turned into an Alien!!


----------



## Beagler (Feb 10, 2014)

Did he change gender, turn purple, and grow 3 breasts?


----------



## mudminer (Feb 10, 2014)

charface said:


> In nature plants don't live in plastic buckets but at my house they do or they get the f**k out.


....like.....


----------



## BWG707 (Feb 10, 2014)

You had all that time to watch and see an alien and you couldn't take a single pic? Obviously you have a video camera and more than likely a camera on your phone. Everything about this story sounds unrealistic. Just doesn't make sense. Sorry.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 10, 2014)

Im looking at UFOs right NOW!

They move around, its manifest that they move. They move in every and all directions.

There has to be dozens of them, scattered throughout My sky.

Some are more bright then others.

I could catch this on video camera, if I had one. I could take a picture with My smartphone but they might not show up, and if they did show up, they would look like stars scattered throughout the sky. Even if I did take a picture, I wouldnt know how to download it to the internet; My phone didnt come with a USB connection.

They move in all directions but they dont move too far at once, they move in place. For example, I dont see them jetting around all across they sky, they "dance" in place, not moving past a certain amount.

Its cold outside, Im going in now.

~PEACE~


----------



## Skuxx (Feb 10, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Im looking at UFOs right NOW!
> 
> They move around, its manifest that they move. They move in every and all directions.
> 
> ...


 refer to my first post on here... if you sit there and stare at stars, barely blinking etc, then it will appear that some are moving sometimes. haven't you also noticed that some appear to be blinking different colors rapidly???? I've spent so much time out at night staring at stars... sober, and on every drug imaginable. You are only fooling yourself. Use google

Well you might be fooling me if you are trolling. Idk.


----------



## drolove (Feb 10, 2014)

first the alien is in the tree then it was on the roof the whole time.... your tripping man....


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 11, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> refer to my first post on here... if you sit there and stare at stars, barely blinking etc, then it will appear that some are moving sometimes. haven't you also noticed that some appear to be blinking different colors rapidly???? I've spent so much time out at night staring at stars... sober, and on every drug imaginable. You are only fooling yourself. Use google
> *
> Well you might be fooling me if you are trolling. Idk*.


Welcome to my world. Over a year with George, and I'm STILL not sure if he's trolling or just one of the dumbest people I've run across. I go back and forth, because if he's trolling, he's the very best I've ever encountered...


----------



## mudminer (Feb 11, 2014)

C'mon George! Now it's a "spiritual alien"? Seriously? WTF man? Tell the truth. You just added the word "spiritual" to try to justify spamming this same old tired shit once again. Since you've perpetrated this apparently perpetual nonsense on us AGAIN, why don't you explain what it is that now distinguishes this alien as "spiritual" instead of just an average, run of the mill sort of invisibility cloaked, roof sitting, peeping Tom alien.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 14, 2014)

Undeniable Evidence Aliens Do Not Come From Other Galaxies

[Youtube]DRWbmiXQba0[/youtube]

And you guys thought I was crazy? The truth might be crazier then even I could imagine!

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 15, 2014)

(I havent watched this video yet, but it looks good.)

2014 Aliens, Ufo's, Annunaki. The Ultimate Question?

[Youtube]hvtY3Y4B6BY[/youtube]

~PEACE~


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 15, 2014)

After that video I can never look at the moon the same way again and when I watched that video I was gonna do like a 1/8 of shrooms but that video freaked me the fuck out yo


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 15, 2014)

Gmz said:


> Craaaazy stuff man, I wanna see a alien


Its totally insane to see an alien. (I want to know) what are the chances of REALLY seeing an alien? Im guessing the chances are slim to none, or naught.

I wasnt freaking out when I saw that alien, I was very calm and mesmerized. It was surreal, and beautiful.

The thing is, when you REALLY see an alien, you will remember it forever; and you then cant say "there are no aliens that visit earth", because you would be lying to others and yourself. At least thats how it is for Me.

I just wish I had a video camera (when I saw the alien) so you guys could see EXACTLY what I saw that day. Now, I can only describe it; and I may never see an alien again, with or without a video camera.

~PEACE~


----------



## Sand4x105 (Feb 15, 2014)

I saw "Paul" he looked like an alien....


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 15, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> C'mon man.... why would an alien just be chilling on top of your neighbors roof for hours and hours without doing anything?


Thats a good question that I cant answer. I remember the alien just laying down, on top of My neighbors roof; but moving around in place. I dont know why I saw an alien, but I did.

I have speculated that the alien came to visit Me because Im Christ and they know it. For all I know, the aliens could have predestined Me to become Christ, and they just decided to visit Me. I really dont know WHY, but I believe I did see an alien.



> You need to consider that it was most likely a hallucination. I've had plenty of those.


I only know of seeing an alien one time in My life; and when I saw that alien, I wasnt taking any hallucinogenics.

I dont have any history of hallucinating, unless you believe Im hallucinating the UFOs I see. I did trip on salvia a couple times, a few years before I saw the alien and UFOs, but thats all My history of tripping.



> And you know that the earth is spinning... so I can't imagine why it looked like the "UFO" appeared to move a little bit between each cig break. And sometimes if you just stare at stars, it looks like they might be wobbling a bit, or moving a little bit. That's just your eyes fucking with you.


Its manifest or apparent that the UFOs move. I have at least 7 other witnesses that also claimed to see the UFOs move too. So its not just Me; if you have good eyes, youd be able to unequivocally see the UFOs move too. I have been watching the UFOs move for over 5 months now. 

I welcome you to come to Massachusetts, to see the UFOs, because thats what state I live in and I know for a fact you can see them here. There might be UFOs in other states or countries, but I dont know. All I know is that if its not too cloudy outside, you can see UFOs move from where I live.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 15, 2014)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Pic's or it didn't happen.


Thats bullshit, because I dont have pictures or videos for most of My Life,

And I believe youre a virgin because I have never seen you have sex; pics or it didnt happen, right?

Its a fact that Im blogging right now, but I dont have a picture; so with your logic, it didnt happen. 

People dont take pictures of a fraction of their everyday life and its still a fact that the person did and said whatever.

Why dont you come to Massachusetts and take a video of the UFOs I see? So we both will have proof. I dont think the UFOs are going away, you have time to come.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 15, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> george - by now i believe we are all familiar with the alien sitting on your neighbors garage roof..you see things everyday..why not take a pic?.. you know you are going to see one everyday except for cloudy days..


I dont recall seeing the "alien sitting", I recall seeing the alien LAYING down.

The alien wasnt on My "neighbors GARAGE ROOF", the alien was just on My neighbors roof of his house

I cant take a picture of any aliens because I cant time travel into the past, or the day I saw that alien. I could take many pictures of the UFOs with My smart phone, but the UFOs would just look like stars and plus I dont have a way to download My pictures to the internet right now. 

You are just going to have to take My Word for now, I dont have a reason to lie.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 15, 2014)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Have a camera on you at all times! 1080p


The funny thing is that I could have taken a picture of the alien I saw, but I didnt even think about that at the time. I had a dumb phone with a camera at the time, (now I have a smartphone that Im blogging from, right NOW.)

I wish I took a picture of the alien with My old phone; that would be evidence for My claim, but I didnt even think about it at the time. Its too late, I may never see an alien again.

If I took a picture of the UFOs with My smartphone, they would look just like stars. I would need a video camera with a good zoom in order for you guys to see them move, and the video camera would need a stable platform so there would be no extra movement from the camera man.

I invite any of you guys to come to New Bedford, Massachusetts, and film the UFOs yourself.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 15, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> What's the big deal about UFOs?


I dont see the big deal about UFOs. UFOs are just lights in the sky that move around. 

BUT UFOs might be a big deal to someone who has never seen them before. 

The big deal about UFOs is the technology that they use inside the UFO. And the biggest question is WHO is inside the UFOs? Is it aliens or not? If aliens are in the UFOs then there are many implications and if there is disclosure, history will be changed forever.



> They're simply things that fly that George can't identify, not aliens.


Can YOU prove that they are not aliens?



> I bet there's lots of things George can't identify correctly, like whether or not he is christ...


When have I ever said that Im not Christ?

Consider everything that I have said as evidence that I have said and claimed the things I have. Being Christ is obviously subjective; its even subjective if Jesus is Christ or not. Can you prove if Jesus is Christ? I dont think so. And Jesus has over a billion followers, or Christians.

Its My opinion that Im Christ. And its a FACT that Im claiming to be Christ. Whos to say whos Christ? At least you know, Tyler, that its a FACT that Im claiming to be Christ and also its a fact that I have written or said exactly what I have said and My claims.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 15, 2014)

ULEN said:


> You should find out what kind of grey you see.


All I know is that the alien was totally invisible at first, then, when it appeared, it appeared translucent, or transparent, or partially see through.

Whatever type of alien can do that is the one I saw. But maybe all aliens can be invisible and translucent? There also could be many races or types of aliens.

I honestly dont know much about aliens; what type of alien I saw, your guess is as good as Mine.

And I assume the alien came off of a UFO. I also assume there is a huge race of aliens, somewhere. All I know is that there are UFOs above My house too.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 15, 2014)

Beagler said:


> Have you ever seen a purple 3 breasted female alien?


I dont know the sex of the alien I saw, if it had a sex at all, I dont know.

I also dont know how many breasts that the alien I saw had; maybe the alien I saw didnt have any breasts, I dont know.

All I know is that it was totally invisible at first and then it became translucent. I saw it when it became translucent. Sometimes I refer to the alien I saw as a "he" fod somplicity.

The alien could have been purple under the invisible/translucent suit I assume it was wearing.

So, its possible I saw a "purple 3 breasted female alien", but I doubt it. I couldnt tell.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 15, 2014)

BWG707 said:


> You had all that time to watch and see an alien and you couldn't take a single pic? Obviously you have a video camera and more than likely a camera on your phone. Everything about this story sounds unrealistic. Just doesn't make sense. Sorry.


Thats right, I watched the alien for maybe 2-4 hours and I forgot to take a single picture. I never used My camera on My phone much and it totally slipped My mind.

I dont obviously have a video camera, what would give you that assumption? I made thd video in the origional post (OP) with My laptop.

But theres no reason to be sorry for your doubt. I might not believe Me if I didnt actually witness these things for Myself. They sound too crazy to be true or real... aliens, UFOs, in Christs "back yard"? None of these things are supposed to exist. There arent supposed to be aliens, real UFOs, or any Christ. 

It seems like a fairy tale, but I believe it. I believe everything I say.

It just goes to show that people dont really know about the things I talk about, but to Me they are Truth.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 15, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> refer to my first post on here... if you sit there and stare at stars, barely blinking etc, then it will appear that some are moving sometimes. haven't you also noticed that some appear to be blinking different colors rapidly???? I've spent so much time out at night staring at stars... sober, and on every drug imaginable. You are only fooling yourself. Use google


No, the UFOs I see are not stars; thats why I call them UFOs- Unidentified Flying Objects. Sometimes they stay still, and sometimes they move. Ive seen them move in every direction, and I have at least 7 other witnesses that also claimed to see them move. Its not JUST Me. Ive been watching them for over 5 months now, Im not blind and the last time I checked, I have perfect vision.

Come to Massachusetts and see for yourself.



> Well you might be fooling me if you are trolling. Idk.


I dont know how to troll, I only know how to tell the Truth.

Im not fooling anyone. Dont believe Me if you dont want to; it makes no differencs to Me what you believe. Im going to tell the Truth and be honest with Myself.

~PEACE~


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Feb 15, 2014)

now I understand your problem...this is your Christ problem, the essence of live entered part way into your skin...but you have chosen the George [over the one !]your are not him..your are.... self !


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 15, 2014)

drolove said:


> first the alien is in the tree then it was on the roof the whole time.... your tripping man...


That was a "blooper" or "video typo", basically it was a mistake that I said the alien was in the tree.

It looked like the alien was in the tree because the tree is directly behind the roof. 

I just whimsically made that video, I didnt have anything specific to say, just to talk about My alien encounter and the UFOs I saw back then. And I also talked about the 5 Signs in the clouds that I saw too.

I made another mistake in the video too; I actually saw the black cloud on the eve of Good Friday and NOT the eve of Black Friday... Opps, My mistake.

Sorry for the mistakes. Its mostly accurate and you get the point- the aliens are on earth now too.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 15, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Welcome to my world. Over a year with George, and I'm STILL not sure if he's trolling or just one of the dumbest people I've run across. I go back and forth, because if he's trolling, he's the very best I've ever encountered...


According to you, I must be "one of the dumbest people", because I dont know how to troll. I simply say what I mean and mean what I say. I might talk to you a lot, but Ive never lied to you. 

I dont understand what trolling is. Why would a person want to be a troll to other people? Whos a good example of a troll in the S,S, &P section? Whats YOUR definition of a troll?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 15, 2014)

mudminer said:


> C'mon George! Now it's a "spiritual alien"? Seriously? WTF man? Tell the truth. You just added the word "spiritual" to try to justify spamming this same old tired shit once again. Since you've perpetrated this apparently perpetual nonsense on us AGAIN, why don't you explain what it is that now distinguishes this alien as "spiritual" instead of just an average, run of the mill sort of invisibility cloaked, roof sitting, peeping Tom alien.


Mudminer, you caught Me and called Me out on it.

I said "spiritual alien" because we are in the Spirituality section of RIU, and I wanted to be pertinant to the (spiritual) subject. Plus, I didnt want this thread to be in any other section of RIU because I frequent here the most.

I dont know if the alien I saw was spiritual or not, but it was a spiritual encounter for Me. 

If YOU saw a translucent alien, would it be spiritual to you?

But, you caught Me and called Me out on it.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 15, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Mudminer, you caught Me and called Me out on it. I said "spiritual alien" because we are in the Spirituality section of RIU, and I wanted to be pertinant to the (spiritual) subject. Plus, I didnt want this thread to be in any other section of RIU because I frequent here the most. I dont know if the alien I saw was spiritual or not, but it was a spiritual encounter for Me. If YOU saw a translucent alien, would it be spiritual to you? But, you caught Me and called Me out on it. ~PEACE~


 Hmmm... Willing to twist facts, embellish and deceive in order to serve a personal agenda. We'll have to keep that in mind as we read what you post. I mean, we always knew it but it's nice to see you admit it...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 16, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Hmmm... Willing to twist facts, embellish and deceive in order to serve a personal agenda. We'll have to keep that in mind as we read what you post. I mean, we always knew it but it's nice to see you admit it...


If thats the worst thing Ive done, then so be it.

As I said, I dont know if the alien was spiritual at all (the alien could have been an Atheist for all I know), BUT it was spiritual on My behalf. Its not like I have ever talked to any aliens; that would be TRIPPY!

Either way, My alien (encounter) was spiritual to Me. So in reality, I wasnt being "deceptive in order to serve a personal agenda". 

But I admit, I do have a personal agenda, and that agenda is to reach as many people possible with My Truth and to set up a paradise Kingdom for all people.

Do you think it would be a spiritual experience for YOU, Tyler, to see an alien, or no? And why?

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 16, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> If thats the worst thing Ive done, then so be it.
> 
> As I said, I dont know if the alien was spiritual at all (the alien could have been an Atheist for all I know), BUT it was spiritual on My behalf. Its not like I have ever talked to any aliens; that would be TRIPPY!
> 
> Either way, My alien (encounter) was spiritual to Me. So in reality, I wasnt being "deceptive in order to serve a personal agenda".


What you tell is not truth, you twist the facts in order to support your delusion. The fact is you saw something translucent on your neighbors roof, that would be the truth. From there, you twist that fact into that it is an alien even though you yourself admitted it could have been some military technology. From there, the fact is further twisted into a spiritual alien instead of seeing a normal alien that was a spiritual experience for you. That entire process is dishonest and deceptive. It is the same dishonest process you go through determining all of your 'truths'; simple facts or coincidences twisted and embellished into the story you'd like to be true. You can't defend that, we've all seen your lies through all of your posts. A false, stupid, deceptive 'prophet'. Nobody wants or needs such a creature...



> But I admit, I do have a personal agenda, and that agenda is to reach as many people possible with My Truth and to set up a paradise Kingdom for all people.


Exactly. You do not state the facts as you experience them, you twist and embellish them to fit your agenda. You cannot trust a person that has such an agenda, for they are not concerned with the truth, only reaching their goal...


> Do you think it would be a spiritual experience for YOU, Tyler, to see an alien, or no? And why?


Well, since I'm concerned with the facts and don't have a agenda, I would have to make sure that it was an alien (something you failed to do). If I had enough proof that it was an intelligent, extra-terrestrial life form, it would be a very special experience. As far as we know, this experience has never happened to a human being...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 16, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> What you tell is not truth, you twist the facts in order to support your delusion.


Give Me as many examples of this as you can, to prove your point.



> The fact is you saw something translucent on your neighbors roof, that would be the truth. From there, you twist that fact into that it is an alien even though you yourself admitted it could have been some military technology.


This is true, but Im not twisting the facts. Im just not going to write out all the possibilities all the time when Im pretty certain it was an alien. 

Im not going to say, "I saw some translucent being that was changing shapes and was totally invisible at first. It was about 4 feet tall, therefore I assume it wasnt a person but it could have been some top secret military personel, but he or she must have been very short though. Whatever it was, it was something I have never seen and therefor I truly believe it was extraterrestrial or at the very least, a more advanced being from somewhere." Lmao.

Im going to keep it candid and lucid and Im going to just say, "I saw an alien," to keep it short. Thats what I believe anyways. But there is a chance it was a VERY SHORT top secret military guy or girl, wearing invisibility/translucent technology.



> From there, the fact is further twisted into a spiritual alien instead of seeing a normal alien that was a spiritual experience for you. That entire process is dishonest and deceptive.


I already went over this... it was a spiritual experience for Me, so saying I saw a spiritual alien is not a lie, regardless if the alien is spiritual or not.



> It is the same dishonest process you go through determining all of your 'truths'; simple facts or coincidences twisted and embellished into the story you'd like to be true. You can't defend that, we've all seen your lies through all of your posts. A false, stupid, deceptive 'prophet'. Nobody wants or needs such a creature...


Can you quote examples of Me lying, with emperical evidence that I lied at the time of the post?





> Exactly. You do not state the facts as you experience them, you twist and embellish them to fit your agenda. You cannot trust a person that has such an agenda, for they are not concerned with the truth, only reaching their goal...


Whats wrong with My agenda? Dont you want to live in a paradise where everyone can live life to the fullest?




> Well, since I'm concerned with the facts and don't have a agenda, I would have to make sure that it was an alien (something you failed to do). If I had enough proof that it was an intelligent, extra-terrestrial life form, it would be a very special experience. As far as we know, this experience has never happened to a human being...


How could you "make sure it was an alien" if you just saw him from about 15 yards away? How do you ascertain if an alien is really an alien? 

The technology that I saw was nothing I have ever seen before. How can something be totally invisible and then translucent? My best guess is that it was alien technology or top secret military technology; but how do you explain the being, being so short? And how do you explain the UFOs that I see? Is that the military also?

I wish I knew all the Truth, but I dont. I can only use My best judgement. I really wish I had a video of My alien encounter as well, for proof of My claim.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 17, 2014)

(Im going to try and watch this now.)

EDIT- This is a stupid video, dont watch it, its a waste of time. Its about this guy "Lord Ray-El" who is allegedly the messiah and this video is allegedly "proof". Im sorry, I thought I was going to play something worthy of watching.

WikiLeaks : LEAKS - U.N. Briefing On Alien God Arrival

[Youtube]OAlq0maKf2o[/youtube]

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 17, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Give Me as many examples of this as you can, to prove your point.


Anything to do with your being christ, or divine, or anointed, or special, or superior in any way. It's about 80% of what you post. BB made great (and hilarious!) posts drawing more accurate parallels to his life experiences to stories in the bible than you did, yet he is not claiming divinity. But by your logic and methodology, he is more like christ than you are. Do you see how stupid that is? I'll bet you don't...




> This is true, but Im not twisting the facts. Im just not going to write out all the possibilities all the time when Im pretty certain it was an alien.
> 
> Im not going to say, "I saw some translucent being that was changing shapes and was totally invisible at first. It was about 4 feet tall, therefore I assume it wasnt a person but it could have been some top secret military personel, but he or she must have been very short though. Whatever it was, it was something I have never seen and therefor I truly believe it was extraterrestrial or at the very least, a more advanced being from somewhere." Lmao.
> 
> Im going to keep it candid and lucid and Im going to just say, "I saw an alien," to keep it short. Thats what I believe anyways. But there is a chance it was a VERY SHORT top secret military guy or girl, wearing invisibility/translucent technology.


This is precisely why your statements are inaccurate and deceptive. The fact is that all you know is you saw something translucent on your neighbor's roof, so if you were going to be honest, you would state that fact, "I saw something translucent on my neighbor's roof", instead of posting what you cannot possibly know (that it was an alien, or military, or that you had a brain fart and it wasn't anything) because you don't have enough data to say. Sounds a lot less interesting when we state the facts, no? Stating something as fact when you have no way of knowing is deceptive, plain and simple. The only way it wouldn't be deceptive is if you followed, "I saw something translucent on my neighbor's roof" with, "so without any evidence I think it was an alien..." But then you know that people wouldn't be interested in your guesses, and that doesn't further your agenda. Hence, the need for deception/manipulation...




> I already went over this... it was a spiritual experience for Me, so saying I saw a spiritual alien is not a lie, regardless if the alien is spiritual or not.


You're retarded. Of course the order in which you put words matters, it completely changes the meaning. Stating, "I believe I saw an alien, and it was a spiritual experience for me", is much different than saying, "I did in fact see a spiritual alien!" (which denotes that the alien was spiritual) Even missing simple punctuation can completely change a sentences' meaning; "All of the boys ate, George" is light years away from, "All of the boys ate George". In the first sentence, George is being told that all of the boys ate _something_. In the second sentence, I'm stating the fact that all of the boys cannibalized George. Drastically different meanings, exact same words in the exact same order... 





> Can you quote examples of Me lying, with emperical evidence that I lied at the time of the post?


Yes. Every time you state something as fact, when you cannot know if they are facts (i.e. the christ thing, the alien thing, etc.), you are lying. You can honestly state that you believe these things, but you cannot honestly state they are facts...




> Whats wrong with My agenda? Dont you want to live in a paradise where everyone can live life to the fullest?


Regardless if your agenda led to some utopia (again, you couldn't know if it would because you don't have the education or critical thinking skills to back up your asinine ideas to know), I'm more concerned with the facts of reality. Since your agenda (like most theological and political agendas) uses deception and manipulation to bypass these facts, I'd want no part in it...


> How could you "make sure it was an alien" if you just saw him from about 15 yards away? How do you ascertain if an alien is really an alien?


Holy shit! Exactly, George. I couldn't know, and neither can you. Thanks for making my point for me...



> The technology that I saw was nothing I have ever seen before. How can something be totally invisible and then translucent? My best guess is that it was alien technology or top secret military technology; but how do you explain the being, being so short? And how do you explain the UFOs that I see? Is that the military also?


Who cares about your guesses or mine? That's what they are, guesses, not facts. Stop pretending your guesses are facts. We don't know and that's okay, don't be afraid of not knowing something. Because you are quite good at it...



> I wish I knew all the Truth, but I dont. I can only use My best judgement. I really wish I had a video of My alien encounter as well, for proof of My claim.


Yes, that would be helpful...


----------



## Skuxx (Feb 17, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Whats wrong with My agenda? Dont you want to live in a paradise where everyone can live life to the fullest?


Since well under 1% of people I've ever talked to actually understand "holy" scripture, and what is going on right now, I don't think that you have any idea what christ represents. Not trying to be mean or offensive. It's killing me how dead asleep everyone is. The truth is right there....

That came off as if I'm supporting christianity.... But that couldn't be farther from the truth.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 17, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Anything to do with your being christ, or divine, or anointed, or special, or superior in any way. It's about 80% of what you post. BB made great (and hilarious!) posts drawing more accurate parallels to his life experiences to stories in the bible than you did, yet he is not claiming divinity. But by your logic and methodology, he is more like christ than you are. Do you see how stupid that is? I'll bet you don't...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can call Me a lying, deceptive manipulator all you want; Im still going to say that Im Christ and I saw an alien. I believe it, I could be right. Whos to emperically say if Im lying or telling the truth here? I honestly believe Im Christ, and I honestly believe I saw an alien.

Every time I post, Im not going to say "I believe Im Christ becuase xyz", that would take too long to type out ALL the reasons I believe Im Christ. Im going to save time and just be honest and say "Im Christ" because I do believe Im Christ and Im not telling a lie. For exapmle, does every Christian have to state the reasons WHY they believe in Jesus, everytime they post? Or cant they just say, "I believe in Jesus"? Are they intentionally lying if Jesus is truly a fictional character? No, they are telling the truth, just like when I state My beliefs, regardless whether Im right or wrong. 

The same thing applies to Me believing I saw an alien.

But with that being said, I agree with some of the things you said but Im still just going to say what I believe without having to write a novel everytime I post something that I believe but I cant prove.

You can get mad at Me all you want, and think that Im a lying, manipulating deciever, but Im just going to be Myself. Im going to try and keep it honest but Im going to just say what I believe, and not what Tyler Durden believes.

EDIT- Ill put it this way: if I ever took a lie detector test and they asked Me, "are you Christ and did you see an alien?", I would say, "Yes, I believe Im Christ and I believe I saw an alien." I would pass the test and I would be proven to have been telling the truth. Im not claiming omnicience or infallibity, Im claiming to tell the Truth. So where is the lying, manipulating or decieving? An honest man that always tells his truth can be none of these things. But the honest man could be gravely wrong and mistaken and could APPEAR as lying, deceptive and to be manipulating.

Get the point?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 17, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> Since well under 1% of people I've ever talked to actually understand "holy" scripture, and what is going on right now, I don't think that you have any idea what christ represents. Not trying to be mean or offensive. It's killing me how dead asleep everyone is. The truth is right there....
> 
> That came off as if I'm supporting christianity.... But that couldn't be farther from the truth.


What does Christ represent?

~PEACE~


----------



## Skuxx (Feb 17, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> EDIT- Ill put it this way: if I ever took a lie detector test and they asked Me, "are you Christ and did you see an alien?", I would say, "Yes, I believe Im Christ and I believe I saw an alien." I would pass the test and I would be proven to have been telling the truth. Im not claiming omnicience or infallibity, Im claiming to tell the Truth. So where is the lying, manipulating or decieving? An honest man that always tells his truth can be none of these things. But the honest man could be gravely wrong and mistaken and could APPEAR as lying, deceptive and to be manipulating.
> 
> Get the point?
> 
> ~PEACE~


That would be dodging the question. Similar to how you don't answer whether or not you believe in a mystical god, but instead only say you're agnostic. You also lied with your first word of your response to the Q by saying "yes". Truth is truth. There isn't half-assed truth. Like courts say "do you swear to tell the truth, the WHOLE truth, and NOTHING BUT the truth?" <--lying in a court of law is perfectly fine though if you feel you are facing unjust punishment.

So if someone asked me if I like chocolate ice cream, I would say, "I like ice cream." And I would not be lying. Then next thing you know, you're lying about all kinds of things. 

And you are not being completely truthful to yourself, or anything about being christ. You're not being 100% truthful in the wording. I've been studying ancient practices/studies, and religions for 20 years. I've learned to look for truth. If you think that you are being completely truthful, or doing something good, then by all means, keep it up.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 18, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> You can call Me a lying, deceptive manipulator all you want; Im still going to say that Im Christ and I saw an alien. I believe it, I could be right. Whos to emperically say if Im lying or telling the truth here? I honestly believe Im Christ, and I honestly believe I saw an alien.


That's exactly right, you _believe_ these things. The problem is you state them as fact, when you have no way of _knowing_. The only honest thing you can say is that you believe you are christ, or believe you saw an alien. It's dishonest to say that you know, or state them as fact...



> Every time I post, Im not going to say "I believe Im Christ becuase xyz", that would take too long to type out ALL the reasons I believe Im Christ. Im going to save time and just be honest and say "Im Christ" because I do believe Im Christ and Im not telling a lie. For exapmle, does every Christian have to state the reasons WHY they believe in Jesus, everytime they post? Or cant they just say, "I believe in Jesus"? Are they intentionally lying if Jesus is truly a fictional character?


If christians are being honest, they state what they believe, for which they need faith. Very few christians I've run across say they know for sure, or state that their beliefs are fact. If they _knew_ their dogma was true, they wouldn't need _faith_. There are those christians that state these things as fact, but they are being dishonest...




> No, they are telling the truth, just like when I state My beliefs, regardless whether Im right or wrong.


Re-read your last sentence; They are telling the truth, whether they're right or wrong? If they're wrong, it cannot be the truth...


> The same thing applies to Me believing I saw an alien.
> 
> But with that being said, I agree with some of the things you said but Im still just going to say what I believe without having to write a novel everytime I post something that I believe but I cant prove.


You wouldn't have to write a novel, just put the words, 'I believe' before you state what you believe. If you don't, that's presenting your beliefs as fact. That is dishonest, whether you like it or not...



> You can get mad at Me all you want, and think that Im a lying, manipulating deciever, but Im just going to be Myself. Im going to try and keep it honest but Im going to just say what I believe, and not what Tyler Durden believes.


I've never been angry with you, I don't even know you. If you really want to keep it honest, you'll state the fact that those are your beliefs, not that they're true...



> EDIT- Ill put it this way: if I ever took a lie detector test and they asked Me, "are you Christ and did you see an alien?", I would say, "Yes, I believe Im Christ and I believe I saw an alien." I would pass the test and I would be proven to have been telling the truth.


Take note of your response above, it states you _believe_ that you're christ and _believe_ you saw an alien. You did not respond by saying you know these thing are true. That's my point exactly, continue by qualifying that these are beliefs and you will be honest. You would not pass the polygraph otherwise...



> Im not claiming omnicience or infallibity, Im claiming to tell the Truth. So where is the lying, manipulating or decieving? An honest man that always tells his truth can be none of these things. But the honest man could be gravely wrong and mistaken and could APPEAR as lying, deceptive and to be manipulating.


We've been over this enough for you to know the difference. You will go forward by either being honest by stating your beliefs as beliefs, or you will be dishonest by presenting them as fact. It's up to you, but we both know which you'll choose... liar...

Get the point?


----------



## Skuxx (Feb 18, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> What does Christ represent?
> 
> ~PEACE~


Basically the opposite of what the followers believe. Opposite... oppose = anti.

Didn't want to sound as crazy as you, but I feel like you are representing the third beast.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 18, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> That's exactly right, you _believe_ these things. The problem is you state them as fact, when you have no way of _knowing_. The only honest thing you can say is that you believe you are christ, or believe you saw an alien. It's dishonest to say that you know, or state them as fact...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever, Im not as anal about semantics ass you, apparently.

I agree that I should state "I believe" for whatever I believe but Im not going to. Its about keeping it simple, not typing everything out that is IMPLIED anyways. 

Im going to continue saying, "I saw an alien" and "Im Christ", regardless of what you say. Let the readers discern that Im stating a SUBJECTIVE BELIEF. Im NOT going to type out "I believe", when I am certain to the best of My ability. 

Im NOT lying, Im just keeping it candid, lucid, simple, and not as verbose. Im telling My Truth. 

But, for the record, its only My BELIEF that Im Christ and its only My BELIEF that I saw an alien. I apparently cant prove ANYTHING to the skeptics, even things I believe are facts.

How would you prove you saw an alien anyways, even if you really did? Whats the alien supposed to give you a certificate?

Again, how would you prove youre Christ, even if you really are? Do you need documentation from the Vatican?

Im just about done debating about subjective semantics with you, Tyler. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 18, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> Basically the opposite of what the followers believe. Opposite... oppose = anti.


So you belive in the "anti" Christ?

Haha, lol.



> Didn't want to sound as crazy as you, but I feel like you are representing the third beast.


The only thing I have in common with the "beast" or the Antichrist, is the fact that in 2008, under the name "We Tarded", I denied Jesus and became an unbeliever at post number 666.

Dont believe Me? Go look up what "We Tarded" said at post # 666; that was Me. I saw the movie Zeitgeist for the first time and stopped being a Christian that believed in Jesus.

That all that I can think of that I have in common with the Antichrist, but Im sure there is more. Maybe you guys can tell Me My paralells with the Antichrist, lol.

~PEACE~


----------



## phyxel (Feb 18, 2014)

well,i am an alien,there you go!gotta say you humans suck!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 18, 2014)

phyxel said:


> well,i am an alien,there you go!gotta say you humans suck!


Now, I can say that I saw and TALKED to an alien too, lol.

~PEACE~


----------



## hsfkush (Feb 18, 2014)

I've had strange encounters and seen some odd stuff, but I've never seen the "typical flying saucer" type thing or the typically Alien looking air craft.

I was driving through a forest area in the English countryside and saw some strange flashing lights of all colours coming from an area of the forest, but that could have been some kind of party(we didn't stop to take a look or anything).

I saw a very odd looking air craft flying over my house, it was a cross between a double-winged propeller air craft and the Blackbird air craft. It made a strange "woosh" sound rather than a typical propeller or jet engine noise. Probably some home made bi-plane or maybe it was the Royal Airforce testing some new technology. There is an RAF base near by(no less than 5 mile away) so it could quite easily be that.

I am a firm believer in life outside of Earth and there are some very strange video clips/pictures out there, especially of the Black Knight space satellite and other NASA video's like in this following video, which looks like something is being shot at from Earth.

[video=youtube;edgD647Ro2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edgD647Ro2c[/video]

Don't pay attention to what this massive bellend is talking about, just watch the black and white clip.


----------



## hsfkush (Feb 18, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> So you belive in the "anti" Christ?
> 
> Haha, lol.
> 
> ...


Heh... That movie is just a barrel of laughs.

I do like the section on Religion though. It just shows how each religion feeds off of its self. Especially the comparison with Moses and Mises(ancient Egypt).


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 18, 2014)

hsfkush said:


> Heh... That movie is just a barrel of laughs.
> 
> I do like the section on Religion though. It just shows how each religion feeds off of its self. Especially the comparison with Moses and Mises(ancient Egypt).


I thought Zeitgeist was very enlightening. I learned some reasons WHY I shouldnt believe in Jesus. I also realized that Christianity is based on fallacious myths. 

I used to be a Christian that believed in Jesus before I watched Zeitgeist, in 2008

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 18, 2014)

hsfkush said:


> I've had strange encounters and seen some odd stuff, but I've never seen the "typical flying saucer" type thing or the typically Alien looking air craft.
> 
> I was driving through a forest area in the English countryside and saw some strange flashing lights of all colours coming from an area of the forest, but that could have been some kind of party(we didn't stop to take a look or anything).
> 
> ...


The UFOs that I see would APPEAR to be "stars" to the untrained eye, except when you stare at these "stars", THEY MOVE IN EVERY DIRECTION. 

Look for "stars" that move, they are really UFOs. You have to look at them for a minute or so. But it could be possible that the UFOs are only above Massachusetts, I dont know. But check your "stars" in the night sky.

~PEACE~


----------



## hsfkush (Feb 18, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> The UFOs that I see would APPEAR to be "stars" to the untrained eye, except when you stare at these "stars", THEY MOVE IN EVERY DIRECTION.
> 
> Look for "stars" that move, they are really UFOs. You have to look at them for a minute or so. But it could be possible that the UFOs are only above Massachusetts, I dont know. But check your "stars" in the night sky.
> 
> ~PEACE~


Well, I don't know about that, but there is one "star" that moves one way then zips off in the other direction as soon as a flash from earth is seen, then just as it's out of reach, what *looks like* a missile or something aimed in the position it was i flies up the screen.

The reason I highlighted "looks like" is because I don't want people thinking I 100% believe it is a missile, as I simply don't know how many different explanations there could possibly be for it.

I recently discovered that I actually know piss all about Space.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 18, 2014)

hsfkush said:


> Well, I don't know about that, but there is one "star" that moves one way then zips off in the other direction as soon as a flash from earth is seen, then just as it's out of reach, what *looks like* a missile or something aimed in the position it was i flies up the screen.
> 
> The reason I highlighted "looks like" is because I don't want people thinking I 100% believe it is a missile, as I simply don't know how many different explanations there could possibly be for it.
> 
> I recently discovered that I actually know piss all about Space.


Yeah, I watched your video clip.

You should watch all the videos I posted in My thread besides the one I said not to watch.

~PEACE~


----------



## Skuxx (Feb 18, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> So you belive in the "anti" Christ?
> 
> Haha, lol.
> 
> ...


No I don't believe in a mystical supernatural antichrist, or any of that church stuff. according to the new testament, there's SO much more in common with your names and the text. You could also find people's names in common with harry potter or anything. Becoming an unbeliever at 666 lol... you must be him then. If you really couldn't find anything else in common then I hope that pm gives you things to look into at least for entertainment.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 18, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Whatever, Im not as anal about semantics ass you, apparently.
> 
> I agree that I should state "I believe" for whatever I believe but Im not going to. Its about keeping it simple, not typing everything out that is IMPLIED anyways.
> 
> ...


It's not about semantics, it's about honesty. We both knew you'd choose to be dishonest about these things, no surprise. Don't worry, I'll be around to remind unsuspecting members to watch out for your inaccuracies and attempted deception whenever I can. Someone has to help keep you honest...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 19, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> No I don't believe in a mystical supernatural antichrist, or any of that church stuff.


I havent read the book of Revelations for a long time, so I dont recall all the "mystical supernatural" acts the Antichrist is supposed to perform. I do recall that the Antichrist is allegedly going to go to the temple of God (in Jerusalem) and claim himself to be God. Hes also supposed to stop the animal sacrifices because "he is the messiah".

Maybe you can remind Me of the mystical supernatural acts the Antichrist is supposed to perform.



> according to the new testament, there's SO much more in common with your names and the text.


Ohh yeah, like what?

I have found a few parallels between My Name and the New Testament, but Im interested in what you have found to be "SO much more in common with your name and the text".

All of the paralells I found are in My signature.



> You could also find people's names in common with harry potter or anything. Becoming an unbeliever at 666 lol... you must be him then.


I might have been the Antichrist during the time I was posting under the name "We Tarded", but it says in the Bible that Christ destroys the Antichrist, which is what kind of happened, lol. Seriously, under the name "We Tarded", I was the biggest conspiracy theorist, trying to overthrow the government and expose the elites and the mainstream media for covering up the Truth... a real rebel. Then in August of 2008, I found out My Name and started to believe Im Christ, and Ive been believing in Myself since August of 2008.



> If you really couldn't find anything else in common then I hope that pm gives you things to look into at least for entertainment.


Those are all excellent, wonderful and genuine questions that I would like to answer publically, in a new thread, because those questions are worthy to be viewed by others as well. I believe you had one question in the PM about Revelations, I would like to answer all of your questions PUBLICALLY. So, please take all of your questions and copy and paste them to a NEW THREAD; title the new thread as follows:

"Questions For Christ?"

And I will answer all your questions there. Just copy that whole PM with all the questions, and also, copy the one question from the other PM and paste it in a new thread.

Thanks, Im looking forward to it.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 19, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> It's not about semantics, it's about honesty. We both knew you'd choose to be dishonest about these things, no surprise. Don't worry, I'll be around to remind unsuspecting members to watch out for your inaccuracies and attempted deception whenever I can. Someone has to help keep you honest...


So its an Atheist thats going to keep Christ honest? Lmao, what a contradiction!

Our beliefs are going to clash all the time; you dont believe any gods, Im claiming to be Christ. 

Of course you are going to try and refute most of what I say, because you have an Atheists perspective and I, Im claiming to be Christ- the Messiah. What a contradiction.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 19, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> So its an Atheist thats going to keep Christ honest? Lmao, what a contradiction!


Why is it a contradiction? You think atheists are less honest than believers? There are many studies that would disagree with you...


> Our beliefs are going to clash all the time; you dont believe any gods, Im claiming to be Christ.


You are avoiding the issue and creating a strawman, which is a logical fallacy. The issue wasn't about what you believe, it is about how you present those beliefs to others. If you're concerned with honesty, then you would state them as belief. If you're being dishonest, then you would present your beliefs as facts. We know which you choose to do, which is dishonest...



> Of course you are going to try and refute most of what I say, because you have an Atheists perspective and I, Im claiming to be Christ- the Messiah. What a contradiction.


I can't contradict what you say you believe, because I can't get into your mind to know what you believe. I can only contest the facts that you present, because facts are the realm of objective reality, something I have direct access to. When you state your beliefs, no one can argue, when you state things as fact without knowing if they are facts, you're going to be called out on it...


----------



## noham (Feb 19, 2014)

Anyone thinking about Bruce Almighty?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 21, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> It's not about semantics, it's about honesty. We both knew you'd choose to be dishonest about these things, no surprise.


You cant prove I have lied even once, under the name Nevaeh. Why dont you read everything I have ever said and quote Me where I have lied even once. What am I being dishonest about? besides semantics?



> Don't worry, I'll be around to remind unsuspecting members to watch out for your inaccuracies and attempted deception whenever I can. Someone has to help keep you honest...


Gee thanks, lol.

An Atheist thats going to keep Christ honest, lol.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 21, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> You cant prove I have lied even once, under the name Nevaeh. Why dont you read everything I have ever said and quote Me where I have lied even once. What am I being dishonest about? besides semantics?


Easy. Post #38 of this very thread. You don't know what semantics means, it has nothing to do with semantics. Semantics is the study of the meaning of words. None of the meanings of the words you used are in dispute, you simply put them together in a a way to convey something that wasn't true, and you knew it wasn't true. If you knew it wasn't true, that makes it a lie. That's why you admitted to mudminer that he caught you and called you out on it...




> Gee thanks, lol.
> 
> An Atheist thats going to keep Christ honest, lol.


Not christ, George. I don't know if I can, but I'm going to try...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 21, 2014)

Im looking at UFOs right NOW.

My sky is full of UFOs, there has to be dozens of them, and all the ones I see MOVE. 

BUT the brightest ones dont move as much, but they still move too.

I have at least 7 other witnesses that have said the UFOs move, while I was with them, so its not just Me.

Whats inside the UFOs is a question I cant answer, but I can speculate.

But seeing UFOs is a common thing for Me now.

~PEACE~


----------



## Skuxx (Feb 21, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Im looking at UFOs right NOW.
> 
> My sky is full of UFOs, there has to be dozens of them, and all the ones I see MOVE.
> 
> ...


----------



## mudminer (Feb 21, 2014)

Tyler, I dont know what you do for a living but I think you would make a great litigator.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 21, 2014)

mudminer said:


> Tyler, I dont know what you do for a living but I think you would make a great litigator.


Thanks, mudminer. I grow for a living, so I get to watch a lot of judge shows


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 21, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Im looking at UFOs right NOW.
> 
> My sky is full of UFOs, there has to be dozens of them, and all the ones I see MOVE.
> 
> ...


George, did you know that there are literally thousands of astronomers around the world with advanced equipment that scan the skies 24/7? What are the chances that you, with only your naked eyes, can see what they cannot? They would all absolutely LOVE to report a discovery like the one you're claiming to see, and perhaps get it named after them. You must have the best eyes ever. Or it could be that you're wrong. Which possibility should we believe? Duh...

P.S. Were the other witnesses from the mental hospital?


----------



## mudminer (Feb 21, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Mudminer, you caught Me and called Me out on it.
> 
> I said "spiritual alien" because we are in the Spirituality section of RIU, and I wanted to be pertinant to the (spiritual) subject. Plus, I didnt want this thread to be in any other section of RIU because I frequent here the most.
> 
> ...


George, if I was going to identify something as "an alien" I would have weighty evidence to support that identification. If I had that evidence there would be nothing "spiritual" about the encounter. It would at that point be a very "physical" event for me.


----------



## mudminer (Feb 21, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Thanks, mudminer. I grow for a living, so I get to watch a lot of judge shows


....like....


----------



## noham (Feb 22, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> George, did you know that there are literally thousands of astronomers around the world with advanced equipment that scan the skies 24/7? What are the chances that you, with only your naked eyes, can see what they cannot? They would all absolutely LOVE to report a discovery like the one you're claiming to see, and perhaps get it named after them. You must have the best eyes ever. Or it could be that you're wrong. Which possibility should we believe? Duh...
> 
> P.S. Were the other witnesses from the mental hospital?


You can not think that everyone had their 3rd eye open? I know I know I am going to the hospital for believing in such...

PS: You can call them hallucinations, because if aliens, ghosts or whoever goblin would appear to anyone it would be as a "hallucination", a vision, not seen by anybody else than who, he can percieve *reality*, and not the world that is told you it is.
Where do you think these came from? I can pretty much imagine that somebody just made them up, but because thoughts have power, they already exist from then on. Just not before your 2 humanoid eyes.


----------



## midgetaus (Feb 22, 2014)

noham said:


> You can not think that everyone had their 3rd eye open? I know I know I am going to the hospital for believing in such...
> 
> PS: You can call them hallucinations, because if aliens, ghosts or whoever goblin would appear to anyone it would be as a "hallucination", a vision, not seen by anybody else than who, he can percieve *reality*, and not the world that is told you it is.
> Where do you think these came from? I can pretty much imagine that somebody just made them up, but because thoughts have power, they already exist from then on. Just not before your 2 humanoid eyes.


you should really try and get your multiple personalities in check ...

you have more accounts than braincells


----------



## noham (Feb 22, 2014)

I have 1 account you fucking turd. Try to understand!


----------



## midgetaus (Feb 22, 2014)

noham said:


> I have 1 account you fucking turd. Try to understand!


yeah sure you do... just like you are your own god and you see aliens... its not hard to work out..

is this your angry smurf profile?


----------



## noham (Feb 22, 2014)

I don't see aliens and I am my god because I don't worship anybody else's imaginary friend. It means worshipping your perfect, true self, you fucking idiot.


----------



## midgetaus (Feb 22, 2014)

noham said:


> I don't see aliens and I am my god because I don't worship anybody else's imaginary friend. It means worshipping your perfect, true self, you fucking idiot.


now now,, settle down grumpy smurf and take your meds....


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 23, 2014)

noham said:


> You can not think that everyone had their 3rd eye open? I know I know I am going to the hospital for believing in such...


Not sure if your post is meant as satire, or not. If it is, it's pretty good  If it's sincere, it's boring and rather poorly written. Why do we need more ancient, juvenile, mystical concepts to add to the confusion? If that's in line with your personal beliefs, have at it, but we were discussing reality here...




> PS: You can call them hallucinations, because if aliens, ghosts or whoever goblin would appear to anyone it would be as a "hallucination", a vision, not seen by anybody else than who, he can percieve *reality*, and not the world that is told you it is.


That is not reality, that is imagination...



> Where do you think these came from? I can pretty much imagine that somebody just made them up, but because thoughts have power, they already exist from then on. Just not before your 2 humanoid eyes.


The old, 'if you can imagine it, it somehow exists within physical reality' bit. Great comic book concept with no basis in reality. Unless you'd like to back up your positive claim with some links to some peer reviewed science, this type of thing is best left in the T&T sub-forum...


----------



## noham (Feb 23, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> That is not reality, that is imagination...
> The old, 'if you can imagine it, it somehow exists within physical reality' bit. Great comic book concept with no basis in reality. Unless you'd like to back up your positive claim with some links to some peer reviewed science, this type of thing is best left in the T&T sub-forum...


Do you not know about placebo? 
Thoughts HAVE power!


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 23, 2014)

noham said:


> Do you not know about placebo?
> Thoughts HAVE power!


Yes, our own thought can have an effect on our own bodies, that's a far cry from insinuating that what we imagine somehow magically manifests itself elsewhere in objective reality...


----------



## noham (Feb 23, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Yes, our own thought can have an effect on our own bodies, that's a far cry from insinuating that what we imagine somehow magically manifests itself elsewhere in objective reality...


Can you agree upon my theory, that,- according to what we just talked about -, if somebody believes in any god, that he believes isn't him/her, he slowly "cuts" away a part of themselves which detains that part from actually helping and working with them as a full body/soul? (ironically, that's not what they achieve by praying and worshipping.)

If you want to counter with "no spirituality. that isn't existent because I (!) don't see it), then imagine it as a split personality/schizophrenic case.
I believe it's so, so very wrong to think that science and religion/spirituality must contradict each other.


----------



## Skuxx (Feb 23, 2014)

noham said:


> Can you agree upon my theory, that,- according to what we just talked about -, if somebody believes in any god, that he believes isn't him/her, he slowly "cuts" away a part of themselves which detains that part from actually helping and working with them as a full body/soul? (ironically, that's not what they achieve by praying and worshipping.)


[video=youtube;OkiuAxP9vPM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkiuAxP9vPM[/video]

LOL. I'm kidding. It's just what came to mind and I had to do it.


----------



## noham (Feb 23, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> [video=youtube;OkiuAxP9vPM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkiuAxP9vPM[/video]
> 
> LOL. I'm kidding. It's just what came to mind and I had to do it.


The contrast between thinking how people smoking cannabis should be enlightened (more than that at the very least...) and what is seen on this forum is less than funny.  
...I can still think higher beings are just being silent. (and high...  )


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 24, 2014)

noham said:


> Can you agree upon my theory, that,- according to what we just talked about -, if somebody believes in any god, that he believes isn't him/her, he slowly "cuts" away a part of themselves which detains that part from actually helping and working with them as a full body/soul? (ironically, that's not what they achieve by praying and worshipping.)


I agree that when one submits to any external authority over one's own conscious mind, they are fragmenting their own power to effectively run their own life...



> If you want to counter with "no spirituality. that isn't existent because I (!) don't see it), then imagine it as a split personality/schizophrenic case.
> I believe it's so, so very wrong to think that science and religion/spirituality must contradict each other.


It seems that religion wants so badly to be friends with science, but science wants nothing to do the religion. Why is that? It's religion that comes up with shit that goes against scientific discovery, science is simply following the evidence to come to it's conclusions. Science looks at all available evidence, then tests and refines in order to find the answers. Religion claims to have found the answers, then goes about trying to find data to support them. These are opposite methodologies, so how could they be compatible?


----------



## midgetaus (Feb 24, 2014)

this section should be called the rational v simple bus VIPS...


a lot of people just went full retard never to return


----------



## noham (Feb 25, 2014)

midgetaus said:


> this section should be called the rational v simple bus VIPS...
> 
> 
> a lot of people just went full retard never to return


...Or you can simply not comprehend.
It can sound crazy and absurd if you have not the mental capabilities to decipher and make something out of it.

You think you are intelligent because you are normal? I bet I learn more in a week than most people ever in their lives.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 25, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Why is it a contradiction? You think atheists are less honest than believers? There are many studies that would disagree with you...


I actually believe some Atheists are just as honest as some Believers. The Atheists are being true to their self and so is the Believer.




> You are avoiding the issue and creating a strawman, which is a logical fallacy. The issue wasn't about what you believe, it is about how you present those beliefs to others. If you're concerned with honesty, then you would state them as belief. If you're being dishonest, then you would present your beliefs as facts. We know which you choose to do, which is dishonest...


Some things are implied when they are subjective.

Some people might say, "God is real," and that translates into, "I believe in God," because its subjective. Some Atheists might say, "science has all the answers," and a Theist can deduce that, that person BELIEVES science has all the answers. Both the Believer and the Atheist arent lying in this case, its an IMPLIED subjective belief, even though they are making objective claims. 

But you just love to pick on Me.





> I can't contradict what you say you believe, because I can't get into your mind to know what you believe. I can only contest the facts that you present, because facts are the realm of objective reality, something I have direct access to. When you state your beliefs, no one can argue, when you state things as fact without knowing if they are facts, you're going to be called out on it...


Consider EVERYTHING I say as My beliefs, so you cant contradict what I say, lol. All I say is My beliefs, I apparently dont know any facts. So if everything is My belief, Im not going to say, "I believe" this or that because its implied anyways.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 25, 2014)

noham said:


> Anyone thinking about Bruce Almighty?


I didnt watch the movie, so can you fill Me in on the paralells?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 25, 2014)

Skuxx said:


>


I see UFOs almost every day, except when its cloudy outside, or at least I believe I see UFOs.

Seeing UFOs isnt a big deal to Me any more, it happens almost every single day for Me.

I dare one of you guys to come to Massachusetts and video record the UFOs for yourself, its not like Im lying.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 25, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> George, did you know that there are literally thousands of astronomers around the world with advanced equipment that scan the skies 24/7? What are the chances that you, with only your naked eyes, can see what they cannot? They would all absolutely LOVE to report a discovery like the one you're claiming to see, and perhaps get it named after them. You must have the best eyes ever. Or it could be that you're wrong. Which possibility should we believe? Duh...


Or maybe some people know about the UFOs but the government is keeping them top secret to avoid inadvertant chaos, and freaking out the population. A cover up. The UFOs appear every night, that its not too cloudy out, so if it made the NEWS, people would look up in the sky and see the same thing, and potentially freak out.



> P.S. Were the other witnesses from the mental hospital?


Some of My witnesses are family, friends, neighbors, and some people claiming to see them move in the mental hospital, but I dont include the people from the mental hospital.

~PEACE~


----------



## Skuxx (Feb 25, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Or maybe some people know about the UFOs but the government is keeping them top secret to avoid inadvertant chaos, and freaking out the population. A cover up. The UFOs appear every night, that its not too cloudy out, so if it made the NEWS, people would look up in the sky and see the same thing, and potentially freak out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you don't include people from the mental hospital as reliable witnesses? But..... you were in the mental hospital


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 25, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Easy. Post #38 of this very thread. You don't know what semantics means, it has nothing to do with semantics. Semantics is the study of the meaning of words. None of the meanings of the words you used are in dispute, you simply put them together in a a way to convey something that wasn't true, and you knew it wasn't true. If you knew it wasn't true, that makes it a lie. That's why you admitted to mudminer that he caught you and called you out on it...


I didnt lie, the thread title is simply a misnomer.

I could say, "To Me, I saw a spiritual alien and now the UFOs are above My house." Or I could have said, "I saw a spiritual alien, to Me, and now the UFOs are above My house." But the asthetics arent as good, plus the title may have been too long. I could have been more specific, but I was vague and inadvertantly made a misnomer, I DID NOT LIE.

Either way, to Me, I saw a "spiritual alien", and the alien might have been spiritual too, I dont know.

Simply a misnomer. Go look up what "misnomer" means and then tell Me that it was not a misnomer but a lie.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 25, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> So you don't include people from the mental hospital as reliable witnesses? But..... you were in the mental hospital


Thats a good point.

I forget how many people from the mental hospital said they saw the UFOs move. I didnt say they werent "reliable witnesses", I simply just didnt include them because I forget how many said they saw the UFOs. Anyone can see the light from the UFOs, but its seeing the UFOs move that counts.

EDIT- If I included the witnesses from the mental hospital, I would have about 10 total witnessed that said they saw the UFOs move. Anyone with eyes can see the lights from the UFOs, its discerning the movement that takes a good eye.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 25, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I see UFOs almost every day, except when its cloudy outside, or at least I believe I see UFOs.
> 
> Seeing UFOs isnt a big deal to Me any more, it happens almost every single day for Me.
> 
> ...


You state you've been seeing these UFO (even thought we know you mean alien spacecraft) for 5 months or more, but never once in that time could you grab someone's iPhone (the 4s and 5s have amazing video cameras) to take a minute or two of footage? You could even buy a small video camera, take some footage and put it on a flash drive, then upload that video to a pc, then return the camera to get the money back. Since you haven't done this, it sounds like a lie. If I posted that I could ascend into the air and burst into flame at will and I do it everyday, but you guys would have to come to me to see this, you'd wonder why I just didn't take video evidence because it would just be too easy to do this. Put your money where your mouth is and shoot some video, otherwise no one will believe you...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 25, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> You state you've been seeing these UFO (even thought we know you mean alien spacecraft) for 5 months or more, but never once in that time could you grab someone's iPhone (the 4s and 5s have amazing video cameras) to take a minute or two of footage? You could even buy a small video camera, take some footage and put it on a flash drive, then upload that video to a pc, then return the camera to get the money back. Since you haven't done this, it sounds like a lie. If I posted that I could ascend into the air and burst into flame at will and I do it everyday, but you guys would have to come to me to see this, you'd wonder why I just didn't take video evidence because it would just be too easy to do this. Put your money where your mouth is and shoot some video, otherwise no one will believe you...


Im not in any rush; the UFOs show up daily, for over 5 months now (since I first NOTICED they move), I just cant see them when its too cloudy outside.

My sisters husband saw the UFOs with Me; he shoots videos of Christian rap music; he has a video camera but he doesnt have a lens with a zoom. He said that he might get that zoom lens for his camera, for around a thousand dollars, but I dont know when that will be. 

I dont think the UFOs are going away any time soon, so Im not that worried about it, to be veridical.

There has to be a blogger on RIU with a good video camera, that lives near Massachusetts or can make the trip, to vindicate Me.

Its not that big of a deal, if it were a big deal, YOU would come to Massachusetts yourself. 

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 25, 2014)

> Nevaeh420 said:
> 
> 
> > I actually believe some Atheists are just as honest as some Believers. The Atheists are being true to their self and so is the Believer.
> ...


----------



## Skuxx (Feb 25, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Im not in any rush; the UFOs show up daily, for over 5 months now (since I first NOTICED they move), I just cant see them when its too cloudy outside.
> 
> My sisters husband saw the UFOs with Me; he shoots videos of Christian rap music; he has a video camera but he doesnt have a lens with a zoom. He said that he might get that zoom lens for his camera, for around a thousand dollars, but I dont know when that will be.
> 
> ...


No thanks. Stars and planets are not unidentified flying objects IMO. How do these things appear to move? I mean... what are the movements like? The miles of atmosphere can cause some of what you might think are movements... and the "twinkling" etc etc.. 

If it took you some time to realize that "they move", I'm just assuming it's because they aren't moving, and you're trippin. Until you provide evidence


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 25, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> No thanks. Stars and planets are not unidentified flying objects IMO. How do these things appear to move? I mean... what are the movements like? The miles of atmosphere can cause some of what you might think are movements... and the "twinkling" etc etc..


I saw one UFO fly across the sky the other day. It wasnt flying perfectly straight either, it was making short turns and then going straight again. It looked like the other UFOs, meaning just a star-like light without any flashing lights like airplanes have. But this is a very rare occasion; I have only seen this type of movement like a few times.

Usually the UFOs stay close to the same spot, but they can move in every direction. Some times they move up, down, left, right, or any direction in between. Usually they will move one way and eventually go back to the same spot. They can do spirals, loops, circles, or just a random dance. I guess you have to see it to believe it.

EDIT- There was the brightest UFO that doesnt show up in My sky any more, that one didnt move much. Usually the brightest UFOs move a lot less. Now why is this? And why would I be able to detect movement from some but not all the UFOs? Is My eyes only tripping on some UFOs, and not all of them?



> If it took you some time to realize that "they move", I'm just assuming it's because they aren't moving, and you're trippin. Until you provide evidence


I have at least 7 other witnesses, so its not just Me. Dont believe Me, I could care less, it makes no difference to Me what you believe. I could be just "tripping" and the other witnesses could be lying to Me. I dont think the UFOs are that big of a deal, I see them all the time. 

Ill have to call My sisters husband and see when hes going to get that video camera lens so I can prove it. Until then, you can believe Me or not.

P.S. Did you get the PM I sent you? And do you believe what I said in the PM? You havent said anything to Me about the PM I sent you back.

~PEACE~


----------



## vostok (Feb 25, 2014)

Just wait until they lower the 'Anal Probe' ....? lol


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 25, 2014)

vostok said:


> Just wait until they lower the 'Anal Probe' ....? lol


I dont believe in abductions. Im not saying its not possible, but I dont believe in abductions.

Usually the allegeded "abductees" go to bed, have an alien dream, and wake up in their bed again, in My honest opinion.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 25, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Or maybe some people know about the UFOs but the government is keeping them top secret to avoid inadvertant chaos, and freaking out the population. A cover up. The UFOs appear every night, that its not too cloudy out, so if it made the NEWS, people would look up in the sky and see the same thing, and potentially freak out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nevaeh420 said:


> Or maybe some people know about the UFOs but the government is keeping them top secret to avoid inadvertant chaos, and freaking out the population. A cover up. The UFOs appear every night, that its not too cloudy out, so if it made the NEWS, people would look up in the sky and see the same thing, and potentially freak out.


Dude, you really don't understand much of anything. This is the age of the internet, whether or not the gov't wants to cover up something, anyone can just post to a blog, site, YT, and there's nothing they can do. The head of the CIA and the President of the US can't cover up getting their dicks sucked, but the gov't can stop many anonymous people from posting everywhere? It really surprises me that you can dress yourself... 




> Some of My witnesses are family, friends, neighbors, and some people claiming to see them move in the mental hospital, but I dont include the people from the mental hospital.


Optical illusions can effect anyone, and long star gazing sessions are notorious in this regard. Again, there are thousands of astronomers with advanced technology scanning the skies constantly. If anything were going on, they'd stumble over themselves to be the first to report it. There are thousands of dumb-asses that claim to see alien spacecraft, you're not unique in that regard. Not only does your stories have absolutely no evidence, but they make no logical sense...


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 25, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I didnt lie, the thread title is simply a misnomer.


You did lie, and it's there for everyone to see. What should we believe, subsequent posts of yours denying it was a lie, or our own lying eyes? 



> I could say, "To Me, I saw a spiritual alien and now the UFOs are above My house." Or I could have said, "I saw a spiritual alien, to Me, and now the UFOs are above My house." But the asthetics arent as good, plus the title may have been too long. I could have been more specific, but I was vague and inadvertantly made a misnomer, I DID NOT LIE.


Even if this were true, once it's pointed out to you and you acknowledge your mistake, you still continue with the the misinformation knowing it to be false. There is no doubt in anyone's mind that these are now certainly lies...



> Either way, to Me, I saw a "spiritual alien", and the alien might have been spiritual too, I dont know.


You're not man enough to acknowledge the error, correct it and move on. Instead you choose the four year old stance of sticking with it. Your credibility is completely shot at this point, time to start rebuilding it...


> Simply a misnomer. Go look up what "misnomer" means and then tell Me that it was not a misnomer but a lie.


Looked it up. Once again, even if you misspoke initially, it's inaccuracy was pointed out to you and you still continue with it knowingly. So from then on, they are certainly lies...


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 25, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Im not in any rush; the UFOs show up daily, for over 5 months now (since I first NOTICED they move), I just cant see them when its too cloudy outside.
> 
> My sisters husband saw the UFOs with Me; he shoots videos of Christian rap music; he has a video camera but he doesnt have a lens with a zoom. He said that he might get that zoom lens for his camera, for around a thousand dollars, but I dont know when that will be.
> 
> ...


It's not a big deal, because no one believes you...


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Feb 25, 2014)

Seriously guys? Is the game Nev is playing with you really that much fun?


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Feb 26, 2014)

I can't believe, after a year, this exact conversation is still ongoing.


----------



## noham (Feb 26, 2014)

I think you see what you want to see, even if you don't know it. I am 100% sure, that if you go on with your life (and I don't mean work work no think) and get to know yourself better, it will change. You will see nothing anymore, but you must overcome a realization, that may have nothing to do with aliens. Maybe you are, too an alien for YOURSELF.
It is surely an illness of the "mind", but not something pill can cure. What you can not see doesn't mean it don't exist = if docs stop you from "hallucating" whatever by medical means, it basically means they block your senses and ability to solve the real problem.

Last line: I have experiences like you, but they are about a demonic girl who steps on my testicles... Sometimes it's so bad.  not always  - but that surely has an inner meaning too.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 27, 2014)

Im looking at UFOs right NOW!

~PEACE~


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Feb 27, 2014)

Pic's or it didn't happen.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 27, 2014)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Pic's or it didn't happen.


I could take a picture with My smartphone, the UFOs would look just like stars. But even if I did take a picture, I dont have a way to download it to a computer because I dont have internet at My house besides My smartphone. 

You would need to see a video in order to appreciate the UFOs movements. I dont have a video camera (I never have owned a video camera) and if I did own a video camera, I couldnt download it to the internet from My house, because I dont have a real computer thats connected to the internet. 

With that being said, you either believe Me or you dont. Until I get footage of the UFOs, you either take My Word or you dont. You do have the option of driving, or flying to New Bedford, Massachusetts, and looking for yourself. While youre here, take a video of the UFOs for Me too.

Thanks.

~PEACE~


----------



## midgetaus (Feb 28, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I could take a picture with My smartphone, the UFOs would look just like stars. But even if I did take a picture, I dont have a way to download it to a computer because I dont have internet at My house besides My smartphone.
> 
> You would need to see a video in order to appreciate the UFOs movements. I dont have a video camera (I never have owned a video camera) and if I did own a video camera, I couldnt download it to the internet from My house, because I dont have a real computer thats connected to the internet.
> 
> ...


backtracking faster than al qaeda meeting seal team 6


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 28, 2014)

midgetaus said:


> backtracking faster than al qaeda meeting seal team 6


Whats that supposed to mean?

~PEACE~


----------



## mudminer (Feb 28, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> So you don't include people from the mental hospital as reliable witnesses? But..... you were in the mental hospital


...like...


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 28, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Whats that supposed to mean?
> 
> ~PEACE~


It means you're a liar.


----------



## mudminer (Feb 28, 2014)

NietzscheKeen said:


> I can't believe, after a year, this exact conversation is still ongoing.


Ha! He is persistant ain't he?


----------



## mudminer (Feb 28, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I didnt lie, the thread title is simply a misnomer.
> 
> I could say, "To Me, I saw a spiritual alien and now the UFOs are above My house." Or I could have said, "I saw a spiritual alien, to Me, and now the UFOs are above My house." But the asthetics arent as good, plus the title may have been too long. I could have been more specific, but I was vague and inadvertantly made a misnomer, I DID NOT LIE.
> 
> ...


Fer fuck sake George! Get off of it already. A misnomer is what it is. The difference is that a misnomer comitted knowingly and to deliberately mislead (as you distinctly admitted you did) for the sole purpose of trying to re-introduce this ludicrous tripe to the SS&P forumn for the "advocacy" of said tripe, IS A FUCKING LIE. In response to my post, you said you said you were "caught", not thanx for pointing out the "mistake". So the difference in lie and mistake is, one is intentional and one is not. Your attempt at being your own "advocate" is loosing ground fast. Your credibility level is taking a nose dive as well. Before this thread there were at least some who were actually thinking you might honestly just have mental issues. Admittedly, I was one of them. Now, I'm really thinking you're just a world class troll. Who, by the way, is seriously loosing his touch.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 28, 2014)

mudminer said:


> Ha! He is persistant ain't he?


Im never going to stop fighting, until the day I die.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 28, 2014)

mudminer said:


> Fer fuck sake George! Get off of it already. A misnomer is what it is. The difference is that a misnomer comitted knowingly and to deliberately mislead (as you distinctly admitted you did) for the sole purpose of trying to re-introduce this ludicrous tripe to the SS&P forumn for the "advocacy" of said tripe, IS A FUCKING LIE. In response to my post, you said you said you were "caught", not thanx for pointing out the "mistake". So the difference in lie and mistake is, one is intentional and one is not. Your attempt at being your own "advocate" is loosing ground fast. Your credibility level is taking a nose dive as well. Before this thread there were at least some who were actually thinking you might honestly just have mental issues. Admittedly, I was one of them. Now, I'm really thinking you're just a world class troll. Who, by the way, is seriously loosing his touch.


Lol, whatever.

Im a little drunk right now, so I dont even care.

Regardless, I have a good (true) story and at the very least, I have entertained some people.

You dont have to like Me, I love Myself regardless of what any of you say. As long as Im being honest with Myself, what do I care what My critics say? I cant be everything to everybody, but I can be something to someone. At the very least, Im My own Christ, My own Savior; it may be pathetic but its Who I am. 

It only goes to show that most of you dont believe Me, but I havent said a lie to any of you. Im not perfect, but who is? I have lied in the past, many times, but since I found out Im Christ, I havent lied on RIU. BUT I have said some white lies in person, but who hasnt? If Christ is a liar, then what does that say? It means Im only human, and I have flaws as well.

The thing that santifies Me compared to you all is that Im the Chosen One. The Chosen One will bless all peoples in time; it might not be until I die, but everyone will know Me. I will conquer the flesh and ascend to the Highest of high. You all will know about Me, and most of you will respect Me. I am in heaven, its all around us, but most of you can not tap into the felicity. Heaven on earth, where you are your own god, and you obey your own conscience. A world where down is the new abode, and up is the new abode. Some of you are stuck in the mundane, where all you know is naught. Im stuck in a heaven where I am a god that rules My own world, destined for greatness. 

With that being said, I love you all, and Im praying for anyone that has read about Me.

(Im a little drunk, dont mind Me.)

~PEACE~


----------



## mudminer (Feb 28, 2014)

George. You knowingly told an untruth. You admitted it. You are a liar. Please continue "fighting" in the manner that you are. It is only shortening the time til your "fall from grace". I think you and Ray El should duke it out. Or maybe you two should just fuck and join up so you can double team the world. Anywho, turn some more water into wine, continue to be in denial about your lies, tell some more lies...er...uh...misnomers and whatever you do, continue believing it will help you in your delusion...I mean...your fight. Oh, please keep being your own advocate. You're sooo brilliant at it. By the way, is it Dingleberry Wine you're drinking?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 28, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Lol, whatever.
> 
> Im a little drunk right now, so I dont even care.
> 
> ...




truth.....


----------



## charface (Feb 28, 2014)

Not a spiritual alien.
It was an interdimentional being.
How about a little decorum.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 28, 2014)

mudminer said:


> George. You knowingly told an untruth. You admitted it. You are a liar. Please continue "fighting" in the manner that you are. It is only shortening the time til your "fall from grace". I think you and Ray El should duke it out. Or maybe you two should just fuck and join up so you can double team the world. Anywho, turn some more water into wine, continue to be in denial about your lies, tell some more lies...er...uh...misnomers and whatever you do, continue believing it will help you in your delusion...I mean...your fight. Oh, please keep being your own advocate. You're sooo brilliant at it. By the way, is it Dingleberry Wine you're drinking?


No, I knowingly told a misnomer. Hell, for all I know, I could have indeed saw a "spiritual alien", I didnt talk to the alien, so I dont know if the alien I saw was spiritual or not; it was a "spiritual alien" to Me indeed. Wheres the lie there, unless you consider a misnomer a lie?

If your definition of a liar is someone who has lied in the PAST, then indeed, I am a liar because I have lied in the past. I have lied many times in My past. But a safe assumption is that ALL adults are liars because we have all lied about something, even if it wad a white lie or a misnomer. And if any adult says that he or she has NOT lied, then you know that is a lie too. Im sure even Jesus told some lies if he was truly human and did in fact exist, even if they were white lies.

I have a lot of integrity, and I try not to lie because I am above lying, and lying is below Me; but on occasion I do tell white lies and misnomers because Im only human like the rest of the 7 billion people that live on earth.

Whats worse then lying, is intentionally being mean to people. Some of you guys are very mean to Me for no good reason, for example, the name calling. You know who you are, and its being recorded via the internet for however long the blog stays online. No one is perfect, Im not claiming to be perfect, Im claiming to be the Chosen One.

P.S. I dont want anything to do with "Ray-El", the guy seems like a real sadistic fellow, allegedly bringing about destruction because we all wont repent and follow him.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 28, 2014)

Beefbisquit said:


> View attachment 3009510
> 
> truth.....


I know YOU are, but what am I?

You wouldnt know the Truth if you talked to Him for about a year.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 28, 2014)

charface said:


> Not a spiritual alien.
> It was an interdimentional being.
> How about a little decorum.


The alien I saw COULD have been spiritual; what do we know about aliens?

I have no idea if the alien I saw was interdimentional or not, all I know is that I saw something I cant explain and I believe it was an alien. Where it came from and went is beyond Me.

~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 28, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I know YOU are, but what am I?
> 
> You wouldnt know the Truth if you talked to Him for about a year.
> 
> ~PEACE~


It's one thing to call someone dumb, it's another to demonstrate it..... for a year.

You're a joke either way, a troll or an idiot.

Take your pick.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 28, 2014)

Beefbisquit said:


> It's one thing to call someone dumb, it's another to demonstrate it..... for a year.
> 
> You're a joke either way, a troll or an idiot.
> 
> Take your pick.


Why dont you pick on someone with comparable intellectual faculities, someone who cares. 

Why would you pick on an "idiot" with YOUR savvy mental prowess? Dont you have anything better to do then pick on "idiots" with your superior intellect? 

What are you trying to prove? that youre greater then Me? an idiot?

Ohh, ya, I forgot, youre Jesus. What would Jesus do? He would be Beef, lol.

~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 28, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Why dont you pick on someone with comparable intellectual faculities, someone who cares.
> 
> Why would you pick on an "idiot" with YOUR savvy mental prowess?Dont you have anything better to do then pick on "idiots" with your superior intellect?
> *What are you trying to prove?* that youre greater then Me? an idiot?
> ...


I'm disrupting your mental masturbation session.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 28, 2014)

Beefbisquit said:


> I'm disrupting your mental masturbation session.


Lol, look, I like you Beef. I just dont like anyone disrespecting Me, but who likes to be disrespected?

I dont mind people dissecting My posts, its only innate online; what I do mind is the name calling, its rather childish, and we're big boys, right? Please continue to post on RIU, youre an astute intellectual and I apprrciate your "objectiveness", honesty, and just who you are. Keep it up man. But I dont think anyone likes to be undermined, debased, mocked, ridiculed, or made fun of. 

Learn to critique, without being childish and making fun of people, it will help your credibility as a scientist and it will reflect Atheists. 

You dont have to believe a word I say, just be polite when you rebuttal Me, please. Ask questions, make assertions, and make your point, but be an adult at the same time because youre a big boy.

I have nothing to prove because I apparently cant prove anything online anyways. I would love to prove everything I say but a lot of it is subjective anyways, and its manifest I cant prove anything objective.

You guys either believe Me or you dont.

~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 28, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Lol, look, I like you Beef. I just dont like anyone disrespecting Me, but who likes to be disrespected?
> 
> I dont mind people dissecting My posts, its only innate online; what I do mind is the name calling, its rather childish, and we're big boys, right? Please continue to post on RIU, youre an astute intellectual and I apprrciate your "objectiveness", honesty, and just who you are. Keep it up man. But I dont think anyone likes to be undermined, debased, mocked, ridiculed, or made fun of.
> 
> ...


Everyone was polite when you joined, and now everyone is sick of your constant blathering. 

You've made this section shittier with your posts and constant thread jacking.


----------



## Skuxx (Feb 28, 2014)

Does spiritual alien mean hallucination? Spirit means nonphysical. Can the 2 eyes even see anything that is nonphysical? Is light nonphysical?

Many people have seen "spiritual" aliens during psychedelic trips or dreams. It's not uncommon.


----------



## mudminer (Feb 28, 2014)

George, you LIED. You ADMITTED it. It's sad that, now, you don't want to acknowledge that. Maybe you were drunk when you admitted it as well as now. How can you admit to something and announce that you were "called out on it" in one post and then think you're going to convince everyone that it didn't happen in subsequent posts. You have officially demolished any credibility that you MAY have had quite effectively. There is respect for those who own up to their actions. It is in that way that people grow and earn the trust of others. Owning up to something and then immediately denying it is fucking ridiculous. Does that answer your question concerning why people are treating you the way they are? You can say that you didn't lie all you like George. The whole "thats my story & I'm stickin' to it" thing really isn't working for you.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 28, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Lol, look, I like you Beef. I just dont like anyone disrespecting Me, but who likes to be disrespected?
> 
> I dont mind people dissecting My posts, its only innate online; what I do mind is the name calling, its rather childish, and we're big boys, right? Please continue to post on RIU, youre an astute intellectual and I apprrciate your "objectiveness", honesty, and just who you are. Keep it up man. But I dont think anyone likes to be undermined, debased, mocked, ridiculed, or made fun of.
> 
> ...


George, The Liar King! Just came up with that, I think it's got a nice ring. I love the fact that you are THE most rude and childish person to grace this subforum since I've been here, but you project these traits onto others. It is you that jacks everyone's thread, it is you who exalts themselves and tells other you are superior to them and Chosen at every turn, it is you that cannot learn even simple concepts in a year's time. My dog is brighter than you. You have not ONE person who believes what you say, not one. Any sane person would take their message elsewhere, because you are actually losing credibility here with every post. You cannot argue that facts of written posts! I have clearly demonstrated two lies from you for the world to see, no matter what you say now those lies will remain. It is part of the beauty of public forums, what you write stays out there forever. MM was right, if you could just show some balls and admit to your deception, you could at least retain some dignity and credibility. But you dig yourself a deeper and deeper hole, it's amusing to watch. 365 days and not a damn thing learned or a follower gained, only constant loss. Maybe it's time to move on to someplace where you would stand a chance, someplace without adults. Until then, I dub thee Boy George, The Liar King! King of The Children's Table! Amen...


----------



## midgetaus (Mar 1, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> The alien I saw COULD have been spiritual; what do we know about aliens?
> 
> I have no idea if the alien I saw was interdimentional or not, all I know is that I saw something I cant explain and I believe it was an alien. Where it came from and went is beyond Me.
> 
> ~PEACE~


So if we know nothing about Aliens how can you be sure it was an Alien and why would you use the term Alien.... we dont know what they are... unless your using the great body of work from L Ron Hubbard and the "star trek" catalogue


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 1, 2014)

Beefbisquit said:


> Everyone was polite when you joined, and now everyone is sick of your constant blathering.
> 
> You've made this section shittier with your posts and constant thread jacking.





mudminer said:


> George, you LIED. You ADMITTED it. It's sad that, now, you don't want to acknowledge that. Maybe you were drunk when you admitted it as well as now. How can you admit to something and announce that you were "called out on it" in one post and then think you're going to convince everyone that it didn't happen in subsequent posts. You have officially demolished any credibility that you MAY have had quite effectively. There is respect for those who own up to their actions. It is in that way that people grow and earn the trust of others. Owning up to something and then immediately denying it is fucking ridiculous. Does that answer your question concerning why people are treating you the way they are? You can say that you didn't lie all you like George. The whole "thats my story & I'm stickin' to it" thing really isn't working for you.





tyler.durden said:


> George, The Liar King! Just came up with that, I think it's got a nice ring. I love the fact that you are THE most rude and childish person to grace this subforum since I've been here, but you project these traits onto others. It is you that jacks everyone's thread, it is you who exalts themselves and tells other you are superior to them and Chosen at every turn, it is you that cannot learn even simple concepts in a year's time. My dog is brighter than you. You have not ONE person who believes what you say, not one. Any sane person would take their message elsewhere, because you are actually losing credibility here with every post. You cannot argue that facts of written posts! I have clearly demonstrated two lies from you for the world to see, no matter what you say now those lies will remain. It is part of the beauty of public forums, what you write stays out there forever. MM was right, if you could just show some balls and admit to your deception, you could at least retain some dignity and credibility. But you dig yourself a deeper and deeper hole, it's amusing to watch. 365 days and not a damn thing learned or a follower gained, only constant loss. Maybe it's time to move on to someplace where you would stand a chance, someplace without adults. Until then, I dub thee Boy George, The Liar King! King of The Children's Table! Amen...


Heh... Atheists... what do you expect? Go figure.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 1, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> Does spiritual alien mean hallucination?


No, I dont believe I was hallucinating.



> Spirit means nonphysical.


Spirit means nonphysical, but anything can be a "spiritual" to anyone.



> Can the 2 eyes even see anything that is nonphysical? Is light nonphysical?


Thats a good question... they say light is just photons that allegedly dont have any mass, and if thats correct then our eyes ONLY "see" the nonphysical bouncing off the physical.



> Many people have seen "spiritual" aliens during psychedelic trips or dreams. It's not uncommon.


I wasnt tripping.



midgetaus said:


> So if we know nothing about Aliens how can you be sure it was an Alien and why would you use the term Alien.... we dont know what they are... unless your using the great body of work from L Ron Hubbard and the "star trek" catalogue


Aliens or extraterrestrials means, from another planet. The being I saw sure seemed like it was from another planet, or at least the invisibility/translucent technology was like nothing I have ever seen before in real life.

At the very least, we KNOW extraterrestrials are from a different planet; that is a definition anyways. But, to the public, aliens are not proven yet. But that may change in the future.

~PEACE~


----------



## midgetaus (Mar 1, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Aliens or extraterrestrials means, from another planet. The being I saw sure seemed like it was from another planet, or at least the invisibility/translucent technology was like nothing I have ever seen before in real life.
> 
> At the very least,* we KNOW extraterrestrials are from a different planet; that is a definition anyways.* But, to the public, aliens are not proven yet. But that may change in the future.
> 
> ~PEACE~


Here is your definition : a hypothetical or fictional being from outer space.

So the fact that there is no evidence for them means we cannot definitively "know" as you put it...All you can do is assume.....

"To the public aliens are not proven"... that is correct... only a complete intellectual imbecile would believe they are real without proof....


----------



## mudminer (Mar 1, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Heh... Atheists... what do you expect? Go figure.
> 
> ~PEACE~


When did u hear me or anyone else say I was an atheist George? Little, crazy assed, wannabe, christs. What do you expect? Heh.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 1, 2014)

mudminer said:


> When did u hear me or anyone else say I was an atheist George? Little, crazy assed, wannabe, christs. What do you expect? Heh.


Although The Liar King loves many logical fallacies, the strawman is by far his favorite. He is unable to address, much less refute, our specific points so he makes up (as he does for most things he doesn't understand) an easy, imaginary position to argue against instead. More dishonesty, will it ever end? Long Live the Liar King!


----------



## mudminer (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm guessing he is finally realizing his bullshit isn't serving him as well as he expected it would, now he is letting desperation show through. As you mentioned earlier, a site without adults might be a good "next step" for him.


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 2, 2014)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Pic's or it didn't happen.


 haha, definitely!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 2, 2014)

midgetaus said:


> Here is your definition : a hypothetical or fictional being from outer space.
> 
> So the fact that there is no evidence for them means we cannot definitively "know" as you put it...All you can do is assume.....
> 
> "To the public aliens are not proven"... that is correct... only a complete intellectual imbecile would believe they are real without proof....


extraterrestrial[ ek-struh-tuh-res-tree-uhl ]
adjective
1. outside, or originating outside, the limits of the earth.

Thats the definition of extraterrestrial.

Im sure if aliens do exist, which I believe they do, there is plenty of evidence, its just that the public isnt privvy to that information. Only if all the militaries "top secret" documents were disclosed, then we would have a different conversation, Im sure.

I would assume only an "intellectual imbecile" would assume aliens do NOT exist, considering how vast space is and all the chances for life. Just My opinion.

~PEACE~


----------



## noham (Mar 2, 2014)

Dude I hope you aren't evading the truth!!!!!
Let's face some scary shit I say...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 2, 2014)

mudminer said:


> When did u hear me or anyone else say I was an atheist George? Little, crazy assed, wannabe, christs. What do you expect? Heh.


Hehe, youre funny... "Little, crazy assed, wannabe, christs." 

I dont "wannabe Christ", its My belief, ideology, assumtion, and deduction of Myself. If Im not Christ, then Im the biggest poser, and I truly wish I wasnt posing to be Christ if I really am not Him. But all of My "evidence" points to the fact that I am indeed the Christ, the Prophet of the new AGE. What did you expect? that the Atheists would embrace Me with open arms? But the Atheists can still believe Im a fact and remain Atheist: or at least they can believe its a fact that I have literally said and made the claims that I have.

If youre not an Atheist (like the majority in this subforum), what are you? A Christian, Agnostic, a Theist, or something else? Serious question.

~PEACE~


----------



## midgetaus (Mar 2, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> extraterrestrial[ ek-struh-tuh-res-tree-uhl ]
> adjective
> 1. outside, or originating outside, the limits of the earth.
> 
> ...


you assume a lot of things... and to think that not one single person would blow the lid on "aliens" is something only conspiracy theory morons would attest to...if the cap fits though George.

Why would I assume that Aliens exist just on the basis that the universe is so large... They also need an atmosphere conducive to sustaining life which is infinitely more difficult to achieve so therefore I base my opinions on the fact that no evidence to suggest they do exist has been put forward..but keep believing in something you hope is there based on illogical views points and leave reality to the rest of us.


----------



## Skuxx (Mar 2, 2014)

George, allow me to introduce you to a fellow RUI-er, psi007. I don't know him, other than this post which made me think of you:



pSi007 said:


> If I believed in Aliens, I would believe in illusions, not magic.  I believe aliens live on Earth in a clandestine operation, oh shit, where is my tin-foil hat!
> 
> seriously, the "aliens" (which have been here longer than I have), are very hot, they love heat, like a spidermite. They wear mechanical suits which contain their heat and also can be almost invisible to the human eye. You can see a scattered red hue glowing from them if they are "camo'ed". They can talk by moving waves of air, not by vocal cords, it is some form of telekinesis which moves our pressurized atmosphere and it can sound as any voice or other noise. They are not horribly bad but they lack our everyday concern for trivial matters, I think they see us as a pet, like a beloved family dog.
> 
> ...


----------



## mudminer (Mar 2, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Hehe, youre funny... "Little, crazy assed, wannabe, christs."
> 
> I dont "wannabe Christ", its My belief, ideology, assumtion, and deduction of Myself. If Im not Christ, then Im the biggest poser, and I truly wish I wasnt posing to be Christ if I really am not Him. But all of My "evidence" points to the fact that I am indeed the Christ, the Prophet of the new AGE. What did you expect? that the Atheists would embrace Me with open arms? But the Atheists can still believe Im a fact and remain Atheist: or at least they can believe its a fact that I have literally said and made the claims that I have.
> 
> ...


Aside from being "funny", you mean? I yam what I yam and I ain't no more, George.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 3, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> George, allow me to introduce you to a fellow RUI-er, psi007. I don't know him, other than this post which made me think of you:


I can assure you that Im not Psi007, and I didnt write that quote.

But regardless of what Mr.Psi said, Im glad you thought of Me, lol 

Im sure most people dont know much about aliens, and if they say they know all about the aliens, they are either lying or delusional. 

You should ask Psi HOW he KNOWS so much about aliens.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 3, 2014)

mudminer said:


> Aside from being "funny", you mean? I yam what I yam and I ain't no more, George.


If youre not an Atheist, then you have to be one form of either a Theist or an Agnostic.

What are you? Whats the big secret?

Ohh, ya, I forgot, youre a "yam", lol.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 3, 2014)

midgetaus said:


> you assume a lot of things... and to think that not one single person would blow the lid on "aliens" is something only conspiracy theory morons would attest to...if the cap fits though George.
> 
> Why would I assume that Aliens exist just on the basis that the universe is so large... They also need an atmosphere conducive to sustaining life which is infinitely more difficult to achieve so therefore I base my opinions on the fact that no evidence to suggest they do exist has been put forward..but keep believing in something you hope is there based on illogical views points and leave reality to the rest of us.


Youre right, we should only believe what the government tells us, lol 

And also, just believe the mainstream media too, lol.

~PEACE~


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Mar 3, 2014)

come on george you watched this thing for two fuckin hours sitting in a tree or on your neighbours roof through a scope and all you have for a description is a circle with a few more circles inside of it, i could honestly come up with better if i was blindolded and using my left hand .but i will give u the benifit of the doubt and say art isnt your strong point , but come on you surely could be giving us masses of detail about this being , its shape its skin its colour its arms , hands feet was it breathing air, how was it breathing , did it make noises did it try communication ,was it aware of you ,what was it doing for all that time , was it injured it didnt move ? , the list of details you should be easily able to give , given the time you spent looking at it would be immense . 
imagine it was a horse on the roof that day the description you would be able to give of it would be huge .
lol as if you didnt call the cops or someone else to come and see it lol


----------



## mudminer (Mar 3, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> If youre not an Atheist, then you have to be one form of either a Theist or an Agnostic.
> 
> What are you? Whats the big secret?
> 
> ...


Explain, George. Why do I "have to be" ANY of the three things things that YOU say I "have to be"? Why don't you just write a "prophecy" about it and tell us what my alignment is? SECRET? It's no secret, George. I just don't feel like I owe you a damn thing. Not courtesy. Not any kind of consideration. Not respect. Nothing, and as long as you are just bound and determined to conduct yourself like a horses ass to this community, that is how I will treat you.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 3, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> If youre not an Atheist, then you have to be one form of either a Theist or an Agnostic.
> 
> What are you? Whats the big secret?
> 
> ...


Your stupid is showing again....

Agnostic is not a belief, it's a stance on knowledge.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 5, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> come on george you watched this thing for two fuckin hours sitting in a tree or on your neighbours roof through a scope and all you have for a description is a circle with a few more circles inside of it, i could honestly come up with better if i was blindolded and using my left hand .but i will give u the benifit of the doubt and say art isnt your strong point , but come on you surely could be giving us masses of detail about this being , its shape its skin its colour its arms , hands feet was it breathing air, how was it breathing , did it make noises did it try communication ,was it aware of you ,what was it doing for all that time , was it injured it didnt move ? , the list of details you should be easily able to give , given the time you spent looking at it would be immense .
> imagine it was a horse on the roof that day the description you would be able to give of it would be huge .
> lol as if you didnt call the cops or someone else to come and see it lol


You need to read the whole thread again, I already did My best describing the being that I saw.

The being was translucent the whole time, after it stopped being totally invisible. At first I couldnt see anything except the My neighbors roof and tree. I could only see the alien after it went from being totally invisible to being translucent. It was very hard to see, even in broad daylight because it was translucent, or only transparent, or partially visible.

I saw the aliens arm, face, body, and maybe the legs too.

It looked humanoid to Me, I think it had two arms, two legs, and one head.

I saw the aliens face kind of bobbling or moving around, if he didnt move his face around, I probably wouldnt have been able to discern his face from the rest of the body. It was very camoflauged, even in broad daylight.

You have to remember, I live in a city with many houses around. If it wasnt so camoflauged, other people might have noticed too because I live in a city. And if other people saw an alien on top of a roof, they might have called the cops or whatever. Im sure the alien didnt want to get caught by the cops or any people, that could be a reason why he was translucent, plus invisibity and translucent technology might not be a big deal to the aliens.

I assume it was breathing air, I dont know. 

The skin color was greenish grey, because their was a tree behind him and it was letting some green pass through.

I didnt hear any noises, I was inside of My house, looking through a window. It might have tried to "communicate" visually, but all I did was look.

Im pretty sure the alien was aware of Me. He put on quite a show for Me anyways. It seemed like he was looking at Me as I was looking at him.

It seemed like the alien was just chilling on top of My neighbors roof. It seemed like he moved in place, but I didnt see him move around too much besides in the same spot. I definitly saw his head move around and his arm too, I might have seem a leg and foot move too but Im not sure.

It was hard to discern because it was translucent and I have never seen an alien before or since.

Thats what I remember anyways, My alien encounter was in August of 2012. So its been about 2 years now and My mind didnt record every detail like a video camera could, I just remember parts of My encounter.

If I had it on video, you would certainly be very impressed and a believer, and you would see that My description of My alien encounter is close enough, as far as words go.

~PEACE~


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 6, 2014)

Pic's or it didn't happen.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 6, 2014)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Pic's or it didn't happen.


I dont have any pictures for 99.999999 etc. percent of My life. Am I not 28 years old, and didnt all of My Life happen? But using your logic, My Life didnt happen because I dont have pictures to prove every moment.

Most of the things in My life that happened, I dont have pictures to prove it.

I still think youre a virgin because you dont have any pictures to prove you have had sex, lol. Do you see how absurd that is? "Pics or it didnt happen", lol.

What can YOU PROVE, Zaehet Strife, compared to what you cant prove, using just pictures or videos of yourself?

~PEACE~


----------



## midgetaus (Mar 6, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I dont have any pictures for 99.999999 etc. percent of My life. Am I not 28 years old, and didnt all of My Life happen? But using your logic, My Life didnt happen because I dont have pictures to prove every moment.
> 
> Most of the things in My life that happened, I dont have pictures to prove it.
> 
> ...


This kind of reminds me when you argued that I couldnt prove that there was a Jesus of Nazareth despite the wider general community of experts who have studied it accepting that a Jesus did exist... your answer was it couldnt be proven it due to lack of pictures... well well well..... more than just 3 holes in the ground...


Guess you pick and choose what you points you want to use when it suits you..

I would like to know if the 99.999999 is an exaggeration of how much of your life was not documented by photographs... it is very important to know if that 99.999999 percent should be taken with a grain of salt like the "I witnessed a UFO" or the truth


----------



## yktind (Mar 6, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I dont have any pictures for 99.999999 etc. percent of My life. Am I not 28 years old, and didnt all of My Life happen? But using your logic, My Life didnt happen because I dont have pictures to prove every moment.
> 
> Most of the things in My life that happened, I dont have pictures to prove it.
> 
> ...


You can prove nothing. We don't even exist... Or Do we... Nah, well maybe........ Am I still typing?

I believe in aliens! But I don't think they would be dumb enough to come to our fucked up planet. We would end up killing them or vice versa. Tell your friends to go home before someone gets hurt.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 6, 2014)

midgetaus said:


> This kind of reminds me when you argued that I couldnt prove that there was a Jesus of Nazareth despite the wider general community of experts who have studied it accepting that a Jesus did exist...


So do YOU believe in Jesus or not? Also, are you a Christian?

I agree, some of the "experts" and most of the Christians ACCEPT that Jesus did exist, but none of them can PROVE Jesus existed. We just dont have any emperical proof to ascertain if Jesus existed or not. What "evidence" do we have outside of the Bible that Jesus did whats alleged in the Bible? 

Do you believe Jesus performed all the miracles that are asserted in the Bible?

To be fair, I believe there was a person named Yesuah or Jesus that lived in Biblical times and the Bible was BASED off of him, but there is NO WAY that I can prove it, you need faith in order to believe in Jesus because there isnt enough proof.



> your answer was it couldnt be proven it due to lack of pictures... well well well..... more than just 3 holes in the ground...


I dont remember saying that. But, there was no such thing of pictures back in Biblical times, (although, Im sure people painted pictures.)

With Zaehet Stifes logic, "pics or it didnt happen", all of the Biblical people didnt exist or "happen". Using that same logic, no one existed or "happened" before the invention of pictures.




> Guess you pick and choose what you points you want to use when it suits you..


Yes, thats right, I dont have the capacity to speak for every fact that has ever happened, so I use My faculties to pick what I believe when it suits Me.



> I would like to know if the 99.999999 is an exaggeration of how much of your life was not documented by photographs...


That is NOT an exaggeration. The number could be MUCH higher then that because I dont take pictures often, and only an infintesimal amount of My Life has been photographed or recorded. It would be safe to say that NEARLY 100% of My Life has not been photographed or recorded by video by people I know. Im sure I have been recorded on businesses "surveillance cameras" or whatnot, but thats it.



> it is very important to know if that 99.999999 percent should be taken with a grain of salt like the "I witnessed a UFO" or the truth


Dont believe Me, you dont have to believe anything I say, that's your prerogative. 

I have a lot of integrity and I believe almost everything I say, besides conjecture, assumptions, speculations, theories, and whatnot.

It just goes to prove My point that most of you guys dont believe Me because of My unprecedented claims. Either way, I believe Myself, and if the majority of people can believe in Jesus and the Bible, then how much easier is it to believe in Me? and things that really happened, from the eye witness?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 6, 2014)

yktind said:


> You can prove nothing. We don't even exist... Or Do we... Nah, well maybe........ Am I still typing?


Its a fact that we all exist in this moment, but its not a guarantee that any of us will be alive tomorrow... but the chances are high that we will all live many more days.



> I believe in aliens! But I don't think they would be dumb enough to come to our fucked up planet. We would end up killing them or vice versa. Tell your friends to go home before someone gets hurt.


Who knows why aliens would visit our planet or not. Im not an alien, so I cant answer that. 

Its also possible that the aliens have visited our planet before humans ever came into existance here. I dont know the history of alien exploration.

Either way, most people dont believe Me or My claims, but I do.

~PEACE~


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 6, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I dont have any pictures for 99.999999 etc. percent of My life. Am I not 28 years old, and didnt all of My Life happen? But using your logic, My Life didnt happen because I dont have pictures to prove every moment.
> 
> Most of the things in My life that happened, I dont have pictures to prove it.
> 
> ...


I've actually posted a porn on here with a girl sucking my dick, there are a few people on this forum who will vouch for me, as they've watched it. (Please don't look for it, you creep me out already)

Cool, you saw some shit, nice one bro. If you want others to believe you in anything you say or claim you do or have seen, you must either have;

A. Friends that trust you (in which i highly doubt that as a possibility, and i know none of us here on this forum do)

B. A picture or video tape to prove to those who don't trust you, that they can trust you. 

So i'll say it again;




Pic's or it didn't happen. 


You want people to believe you? Then buy a fucking camera dude.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 6, 2014)

Zaehet Strife said:


> I've actually posted a porn on here with a girl sucking my dick, there are a few people on this forum who will vouch for me, as they've watched it. (Please don't look for it, you creep me out already)
> 
> Cool, you saw some shit, nice one bro. If you want others to believe you in anything you say or claim you do or have seen, you must either have;
> 
> ...


Dont believe Me then, its your prerogative.

Why do I need to prove anything to any of you anyways? Even if I did prove what Im trying to say, its not going to benifit Me in any way. If I did go through the process of getting the UFOs video taped, and posted it on the internet, what will I gain besides the fact that some people might believe My true story? 

What do I care if you guys believe Me or not? I dont care. As it is, take it for a good story. 

Maybe My sisters husband will get a proper zoom lens for his video camera and he will take the footage for Me. Right now, Im not going to buy a video camera because even if I did, I wouldnt have a way to download it to the internet.

What do I care if you believe My true story or not? Its not going to change My facts. For now, Im claiming to see UFOs, you can make your own assumptions.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 6, 2014)

To Me, you guys are just random people on the internet, I dont think I know any of you guys in real life.

How would it benifit Me if I could prove anything or not? How would YOU help Me in any way if I could prove anything?

The chances are, that I will never meet any of you in real life, so what do I care what random, anonymous people on the internet believe or not? What YOU believe is your business, and what I believe is My business. 

How would it actually benifit or help Me in any way, if I could prove that I see UFOs? 

~PEACE~


----------



## yktind (Mar 6, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Its a fact that we all exist in this moment, but its not a guarantee that any of us will be alive tomorrow... but the chances are high that we will all live many more days.
> ~PEACE~


How can you prove that we exist? Maybe I am dreaming this. Or maybe you are dreaming this. And this is just one big fucked up dream. Waiting for one of us to wake up..... Whoa! What a second... Maybe the universe is conscious and it is dreaming about us>>> Mind = Blown 

Lol seriously dude. If you are seeing aliens I would suggest cutting back on the herb and perhaps seeking some one to talk to on a professional level.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 6, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Dont believe Me then, its your prerogative.
> 
> Why do I need to prove anything to any of you anyways? Even if I did prove what Im trying to say, its not going to benifit Me in any way. If I did go through the process of getting the UFOs video taped, and posted it on the internet, what will I gain besides the fact that some people might believe My true story?
> 
> ...


Your stories are boring and hard to believe. I know two year olds with a bigger imaginations than you, who can make up much better stories than you can. No one wants to hear it, not here, not in real life either. What about that is so hard for you to understand? 

Why are you even here then? To just share silly unimaginative and unbelievable stories that no one wants to hear? What the hell is your point? Why are you here if not to try to get people to believe your stories, and share stories, and to talk about them and explain them, to make friends and have fun doing it? 

If you have pictures or video evidence, you would gain so much! No one in the world has actual video evidence of extra terrestrials, you would be the worlds first! People would start to take you seriously, isn't that what you want to begin with? For people to listen to you, to understand you, to believe you? Without evidence you are just a little kid, with a dull imagination and too much time in your moms basement on the computer. With evidence you turn into something more, something believable, something worth contemplating, something more than a sad lonely man looking for attention...


----------



## midgetaus (Mar 6, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> So do YOU believe in Jesus or not? Also, are you a Christian?
> 
> I agree, some of the "experts" and most of the Christians ACCEPT that Jesus did exist, but none of them can PROVE Jesus existed. We just dont have any emperical proof to ascertain if Jesus existed or not.* What "evidence" do we have outside of the Bible that Jesus did whats alleged in the Bible? *
> 
> ...


There is eveidence outside of the bible that shows that A Jesus of Nazareth existed.. I also dont believe that it was a contrived conspiracy to create a person names Jesus by all who wrote about him at various times in history of the time he was on earth.. Do I believe he was the son of god NO... bu I do believe a Jesus of nazareth existed... if you only reasoning of things being true to there existence is photographic evidence well no wonder you believe in UFOs... there are photos of them too.. most disproven but you probably still believe in the disproven ones right?


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 6, 2014)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Your stories are boring and hard to believe. I know two year olds with a bigger imaginations than you, who can make up much better stories than you can. No one wants to hear it, not here, not in real life either. What about that is so hard for you to understand?
> 
> Why are you even here then? To just share silly unimaginative and unbelievable stories that no one wants to hear? What the hell is your point? Why are you here if not to try to get people to believe your stories, and share stories, and to talk about them and explain them, to make friends and have fun doing it?
> 
> If you have pictures or video evidence, you would gain so much! No one in the world has actual video evidence of extra terrestrials, you would be the worlds first! People would start to take you seriously, isn't that what you want to begin with? For people to listen to you, to understand you, to believe you? Without evidence you are just a little kid, with a dull imagination and too much time in your moms basement on the computer. With evidence you turn into something more, something believable, something worth contemplating, something more than a sad lonely man looking for attention...


Goddamn! Pwn'd his ass, that was tasty. Wish my rep button worked...

*



*


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 6, 2014)

*


Zaehet Strife said:



I've actually posted a porn on here with a girl sucking my dick, there are a few people on this forum who will vouch for me, as they've watched it. (Please don't look for it, you creep me out already.)

Click to expand...

*
True story. I camtasia'd that shit, and beat off to it just earlier today. J/K, Z. It was fuckin' hot, though...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 9, 2014)

yktind said:


> How can you prove that we exist?


I believe its manifest that we exist. The proof is right in front of your eyes and all around you. 

The fact that we are conscious should be enough proof that we exist. If something doesnt exist, it wouldnt be conscious or have a conscience. 



> Maybe I am dreaming this. Or maybe you are dreaming this. And this is just one big fucked up dream. Waiting for one of us to wake up..... Whoa! What a second... Maybe the universe is conscious and it is dreaming about us>>> Mind = Blown


Or maybe there is consciousness inside of consciousness, inside of consciousness, inside of consciousness, etc, etc.

I dont believe we are dreaming if many prople are quoting eachother and having intellectual conversations. But who knows, life could be one "big dream" and when we die, we really wake up to a superior reality. 



> Lol seriously dude. If you are seeing aliens I would suggest cutting back on the herb and perhaps seeking some one to talk to on a professional level.


I dont see aliens, I believe I saw one alien in August of 2012. 

My best explaination is that "I saw an alien", but how do I prove that, even to Myself without any evidence besides seeing something I cant explain?

Either way, I was smoking cannabis in August of 2012, but I dont recall if I was stoned or not when I saw that alien. I have never seen an alien while I was stoned, before or since My only encounter.

I quit smoking cannabis in like December of 2012, or so. So Ive been off the cannabis for over a year now.

I see a therapist and a psychiatrist.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 17, 2014)

Ive been watching some videos that makes Me question about the "alien" that I saw, and the UFOs that I see.

Its totally possible that the "alien" that I saw in August of 2012, was an "above top secret" military person, that was wearing "above top secret" invisibility/translucent technology. The only thing is, is that I roughly calculated the height of that being to be around 3-4 feet tall; but My calculation could have been a mistake.

And who knows, the UFOs that I see could be "above top secret" military space ships; that is totally possible too. To be veridical, I really dont know: thats why I call them UFOs, and not alien space craft. 

Either way, unless I was hallucinating the translucent being that I saw, I saw some being on top of My neighbors roof a couple of years ago. For all I know, now, it could have been an alien or it could have been an "above top secret" military person. I know for sure that Im not hallucinating the UFOs that I see because I have too many other witnesses that have seen the UFOs literally move in the night sky.

Im not sure if I would rather have seen an alien or a military person wearing invisibility/translucent technology. Either way, the technology that I saw blows My mind away. Im not sure if I would rather see alien UFOs or military UFOs, either way, I hope people get that same UFO technology in the near future.

It could go either way, aliens or military. Im not sure which one I would prefer to see. All I know is that the technology I see is BAD ASS, and I hope humans obtain the same technology soon, especially the UFO technology; Im not sure if people are responsible enough for 100% invisibility technology.

BAD ASS!

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 17, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Ive been watching some videos that makes Me question about the "alien" that I saw, and the UFOs that I see.
> 
> Its totally possible that the "alien" that I saw in August of 2012, was an "above top secret" military person, that was wearing "above top secret" invisibility/translucent technology. The only thing is, is that I roughly calculated the height of that being to be around 3-4 feet tall; but My calculation could have been a mistake.
> 
> ...


It is refreshing to see that you are examining more than the most outlandish possibility. Advanced human technology or a hallucination make far more sense. Keep it up...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 18, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> It is refreshing to see that you are examining more than the most outlandish possibility. Advanced human technology or a hallucination make far more sense. Keep it up...


To be veridical, I have no idea if I witnessed a human phenomenon or an alien phenomenon. With todays technology, it could go either way. If we lived a few hundred years ago, I would say for sure that I saw an alien and alien UFOs because even the government didnt have that kind of technology back then.

Its totally possible that the military has alien technology, and what I witnessed and witness IS alien technology. So I could be witnessing alien technology that is implemented by humans or military. Or I could be witnessing alien technology that was implemented by the aliens, and the being I saw could have been an alien and there could be aliens inside the UFOs that I see.

I dont know, it could go either way.

The military has some very advanced "above top secret" technology that Im sure most of us cant even fathom. But what do we know about the governments "above top secret" technology? We dont know, we can only speculate until the technology is disclosed by someone.

Regardless, if I saw an alien or an "above top secret" military person, I hope they dont want to hurt Me in any way because they know where I live. 

Im still going to say that I saw an alien for simplicity, or maybe I will say that I saw a "being". In My opinion, I did see an alien, or alien-like, at the very least. And the UFOs that I see is alien technology, until it can be proven that its man made, and has no alien technology. 

I just hope that whoever has this ("alien") technology, is on the people of the earths side, benevolent to people. And I hope in the future, we humans will obtain this UFO technology. Its a newer prophecy of Mine that we all will be flying around in the UFO technology that I see.

I honestly dont believe that I hallucinated the being that I saw or the UFOs that I see.

~PEACE~


----------



## noham (Mar 19, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> To be veridical, I have no idea if I witnessed a human phenomenon or an alien phenomenon. With todays technology, it could go either way. If we lived a few hundred years ago, I would say for sure that I saw an alien and alien UFOs because even the government didnt have that kind of technology back then.
> 
> Its totally possible that the military has alien technology, and what I witnessed and witness IS alien technology. So I could be witnessing alien technology that is implemented by humans or military. Or I could be witnessing alien technology that was implemented by the aliens, and the being I saw could have been an alien and there could be aliens inside the UFOs that I see.
> 
> ...


*
Maybe they are actually ghosts and "using that technology" means being dead.*


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 19, 2014)

"Aliens coming to Earth and being more like people than animals are" is like a pretty common idea. But monkeys are like 99% the same as us, and even potatoes are like 40% of the same DNA as humans. 


So if we can't talk to Monkeys or Potatoes, nothing is ever going to try to contact us. There is no point.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 19, 2014)

noham said:


> *
> Maybe they are actually ghosts and "using that technology" means being dead.*


There is no such thing as ghosts. Science has never proven one ghost to exist. If ghosts were real, and everyone that died has a ghost that lives on earth, there would literally be billions of ghosts on earth.

Nothing that is dead can use any technology, they are dead. The only thing a dead person can do is leave a legacy and children. Once a person dies, they are no longer conscious.

I do believe in reincarnation though, so its possible that they can be "born again". Thats the closest thing to a ghost that I can think of. And if you ask a Christian, they might say that there is only One Ghost- the Holy Ghost. But the Holy Ghost has never been proven either.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 19, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> "Aliens coming to Earth and being more like people than animals are" is like a pretty common idea. But monkeys are like 99% the same as us, and even potatoes are like 40% of the same DNA as humans.
> 
> 
> So if we can't talk to Monkeys or Potatoes, nothing is ever going to try to contact us. There is no point.


The bottom line is that the majority of people know nothing about aliens except that they come from a different planet.

We dont know what language the aliens speak or if they can translate their language to English or any other language. But, I would bet that its safe to say, if aliens do have a language, they could translate it to a different language like English for example.

Who knows? Maybe the governments know?

~PEACE~


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 19, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> The bottom line is that the majority of people know nothing about aliens except that they come from a different planet.
> 
> We dont know what language the aliens speak or if they can translate their language to English or any other language. But, I would bet that its safe to say, if aliens do have a language, they could translate it to a different language like English for example.
> 
> ...


I am of the persuasion that if the government has contact with aliens, it's only via hostage negotiations. Like, we have one of theirs. Otherwise, there is a big red X on the planet of stomach creatures. If they are talking to anyone, it's plants, because they have been here longest, they are our mother, and they don't eat anyone. They just absorb the atomic energy we call "the sun", like most of the universe probably does.

And I really doubt they speak English, again this is only an assumption based on Earth life. But I assume that they do not use vocal cords, but communicate via Pheromones, Electro-Chemicals and Drugs, because that is how brains work in all animals, that is how Insects work, that is how cells work. And pheromone exchange is the only honest form of honest communication, there is no lying.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 19, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> There is no such thing as ghosts. Science has never proven one ghost to exist. If ghosts were real, and everyone that died has a ghost that lives on earth, there would literally be billions of ghosts on earth.
> 
> Nothing that is dead can use any technology, they are dead. The only thing a dead person can do is leave a legacy and children. Once a person dies, they are no longer conscious.
> 
> ...


There is as much or more evidence for ghosts as reincarnation. Science doesn't recognize either phenomenon, so why do you believe in one non-scientific notion (reincarnation) over another (ghosts)?


----------



## noham (Mar 19, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> There is as much or more evidence for ghosts as reincarnation. Science doesn't recognize either phenomenon, so why do you believe in one non-scientific notion (reincarnation) over another (ghosts)?


...and more importantly *aliens over ghosts*?

I wouldn't even bother telling you that Jesus is the lord of death and he can see the dead. Not "aliens"...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 19, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> There is as much or more evidence for ghosts as reincarnation. Science doesn't recognize either phenomenon, so why do you believe in one non-scientific notion (reincarnation) over another (ghosts)?


Its only My spiritual BELIEF that reincarnation is possible. Im not going by any facts, because how can you prove that a person can be born again? The new baby will be treated like any other new baby. 

Some people believe in reincarnation, and some people dont. Its kind of like trying to prove that people have a soul. Some people believe in the soul, and some people dont. Science will NEVER have ALL of the answers, even if science has MOST of the answers. Some things you just have to believe, to fill in the "void" or lack of evidence, maybe to make you feel better.

I only want reincarnation to be true, so I can live again. I have no evidence or proof for this BELIEF: it makes Me feel better to imagine that I will be reincarnated, to be born again, and live again.

Maybe one day, reincarnation will be proven, but most people dont know the future of scientific discoveries. Maybe I can prove reincarnation when I am born again, the next Christ, the next Messiah, the next King, the next Savior.

Just because science hasnt proven something hitherto, it doesnt mean science wont prove something in the future.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 19, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> I am of the persuasion that if the government has contact with aliens, it's only via hostage negotiations. Like, we have one of theirs. Otherwise, there is a big red X on the planet of stomach creatures. If they are talking to anyone, it's plants, because they have been here longest, they are our mother, and they don't eat anyone. They just absorb the atomic energy we call "the sun", like most of the universe probably does.
> 
> And I really doubt they speak English, again this is only an assumption based on Earth life. But I assume that they do not use vocal cords, but communicate via Pheromones, Electro-Chemicals and Drugs, because that is how brains work in all animals, that is how Insects work, that is how cells work. And pheromone exchange is the only honest form of honest communication, there is no lying.


Tyler, will YOU give a rebuttal to this post by Finshaggy?

Haha!

~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 20, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> I am of the persuasion that if the government has contact with aliens, it's only via hostage negotiations. Like, we have one of theirs. Otherwise, there is a big red X on the planet of stomach creatures. If they are talking to anyone, it's plants, because they have been here longest, they are our mother, and they don't eat anyone. They just absorb the atomic energy we call "the sun", like most of the universe probably does.
> 
> And I really doubt they speak English, again this is only an assumption based on Earth life. But I assume that they do not use vocal cords, but communicate via Pheromones, Electro-Chemicals and Drugs, because that is how brains work in all animals, that is how Insects work, that is how cells work. And pheromone exchange is the only honest form of honest communication, there is no lying.


So, lets get this straight.... You think aliens don't speak english (OBVIOUSLY, am I right?), *but *they speak to trees....because trees.....are older......and don't eat anyone... lol

How about, there's no evidence to suggest aliens even exist, let alone that we have one hostage, that speaks to trees, and lives off sunlight... lol

You also said they probably speak with pheromones, but how would you even have the faintest idea what their physiological make up is? They could be silicon based, and use light, or movement, or virtually limitless other options to communicate.

How you come up with this shit must be one hell of a trip.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 20, 2014)

beefbisquit said:


> so, lets get this straight.... You think aliens don't speak english (obviously, am i right?), *but *they speak to trees....because trees.....are older......and don't eat anyone... Lol
> 
> how about, there's no evidence to suggest aliens even exist, let alone that we have one hostage, that speaks to trees, and lives off sunlight... Lol
> 
> ...


LMAO!

EDIT- I thought Tyler was going to respond, but I still like this rebuttal.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 21, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Its only My spiritual BELIEF that reincarnation is possible. Im not going by any facts, because how can you prove that a person can be born again? The new baby will be treated like any other new baby.
> 
> Some people believe in reincarnation, and some people dont. Its kind of like trying to prove that people have a soul. Some people believe in the soul, and some people dont. Science will NEVER have ALL of the answers, even if science has MOST of the answers. Some things you just have to believe, to fill in the "void" or lack of evidence, maybe to make you feel better.
> 
> ...


I garnered that, but it had nothing to do with my question. Perhaps you'd like to read it again, understand it, then carefully answer...



Nevaeh420 said:


> Tyler, will YOU give a rebuttal to this post by Finshaggy?
> 
> Haha!
> 
> ~PEACE~


I don't have to rebut what FS posts, because he is careful to state that these are his beliefs. I don't see him trying to pass off his beliefs as facts. For the most part, I'm not interested in beliefs, just facts. I don't agree with most of his beliefs, they can be pretty out there. But as long as he qualifies them correctly, I don't have much to say about them...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 27, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> I garnered that, but it had nothing to do with my question. Perhaps you'd like to read it again, understand it, then carefully answer...


Maybe you should take your own advice...

"Perhaps you'd like to read it again, understand it, then carefully..."

If you read My last rebuttal to you, you would see that I did indeed answer your question. 

I believe in some non-scientific theories (and not others) because some are more logical to Me then others. Science doesnt have all of the answers and science will never have ALL of the answers. Some things you just have to believe, for your own sake.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Apr 16, 2014)

Im looking at UFOs right NOW.

Its nothing special, I have been seeing UFOs since September 8th of 2013.

I see them moving.

~PEACE~


----------



## killemsoftly (Apr 16, 2014)

Beefbisquit said:


> So, lets get this straight.... You think aliens don't speak english (OBVIOUSLY, am I right?), *but *they speak to trees....because trees.....are older......and don't eat anyone... lol
> 
> How about, there's no evidence to suggest aliens even exist, let alone that we have one hostage, that speaks to trees, and lives off sunlight... lol
> 
> ...


tons of evidence for aliens. nearly every ancient culture interacted with them. sumerian texts, mahabharata....a long list of anecdotal reporting from our ancestors. Modern days: british police officers (retired) have provided staggering evidence of technology we don't posses. funny how they are called in to provide evidence in court and then dismissed when inconvenient


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 16, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> tons of evidence for aliens. nearly every ancient culture interacted with them. sumerian texts, mahabharata....a long list of anecdotal reporting from our ancestors. Modern days: british police officers (retired) have provided staggering evidence of technology we don't posses. funny how they are called in to provide evidence in court and then dismissed when inconvenient


As far as the scientific community knows, there has never been any empirical evidence of alien life. If you would provide links to credible, peer-reviewed data (as opposed to specious YT vids, or UFO conspiracy sources), I'd love to take a look. Sounds exciting!


----------



## killemsoftly (Apr 16, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> As far as the scientific community knows, there has never been any empirical evidence of alien life. If you would provide links to credible, peer-reviewed data (as opposed to specious YT vids, or UFO conspiracy sources), I'd love to take a look. Sounds exciting!


hello mr durden
from a modern, western point of view as you mention, yes. however, there are just so many 'coincidences' it's hard not to ignore and i'm not a 'follow my feelings' guy in this regard. the history channels 'ancient aliens' series is a good start to begin to research this area as it covers the major issues. For me, one of the most fascinating points would have to be the 'melted glass'. there are a couple spots where rock was melted into glass and, the theory is, it is the result of a nuclear explosion at some point in the past. sorry, tyler i am very fuzzy on details (lost a hard drive and have a bad memory).

while we are talking, how goes the 'raw salts'? if i remember correctly you converted a while back. I've found it easy, cheap and produced great results. I'm not a stalker so don't worry. would it be alright to pm you with a query re:raw salts and achieving certain ratios?


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 16, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> hello mr durden
> from a modern, western point of view as you mention, yes. however, there are just so many 'coincidences' it's hard not to ignore and i'm not a 'follow my feelings' guy in this regard. the history channels 'ancient aliens' series is a good start to begin to research this area as it covers the major issues. For me, one of the most fascinating points would have to be the 'melted glass'. there are a couple spots where rock was melted into glass and, the theory is, it is the result of a nuclear explosion at some point in the past. sorry, tyler i am very fuzzy on details (lost a hard drive and have a bad memory).


Ancient Aliens is produced for ratings and profit, and has been widely exposed as pseudo-science/pseudo-history - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ancient_Aliens

.


> while we are talking, how goes the 'raw salts'? if i remember correctly you converted a while back. I've found it easy, cheap and produced great results. I'm not a stalker so don't worry. would it be alright to pm you with a query re:raw salts and achieving certain ratios?


That sounds interesting, but that wasn't me. Sounds like someone smarter than myself


----------



## killemsoftly (Apr 17, 2014)

'ancient aliens' lied to me. I am shocked. Duped again. between them and the hydro stores i may have to curl up into the fetal position and 'find a happy place'.

Sorry for the confusion. i try to ride the coat-tails of those much smarter than me. i guess that's a kinda 'smart'. idk you sound pretty smart to me tyler


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 17, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> 'ancient aliens' lied to me. I am shocked. Duped again. between them and the hydro stores i may have to curl up into the fetal position and 'find a happy place'.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion. i try to ride the coat-tails of those much smarter than me. i guess that's a kinda 'smart'. idk you sound pretty smart to me tyler


There is so much misinformation out there parading as fact, it is easy for anyone to be fooled if one is not constantly vigilant. I've fallen for a few obvious charades. You seem to have a great attitude conducive to learning, it's nice to see you in this sub-forum...


----------



## killemsoftly (Apr 18, 2014)

Cheers tyler
I have been very fortunate in life. Or so i thought. 
Then i realized that what separated me from others was mostly: attitude. I was taught nearly nothing growing up. I went to work and had very patient older guys teach me my trade. I somehow figured that humility was very important and ceased worrying about being mocked. Any chance i got to learn from someone i took with gratitude. When i got wiped out in 08-too busy working to notice the signs of impending doom until too late-i was in shock. I met a retired polish engineer-great guy-who taught me a ton. Great mentor. I am still implementing his lessons 5 years on. <Thank you arkady wherever you are!> 

He later told me that the only reason he taught me anything was because he saw that i was willing to learn-that i was different than most guys he saw- otherwise he wouldn;t have wasted his time. That taught me a lot. What little i know will only be passed on to those i can see are willing to learn.Most guys i look at lack this quality.

one liner: i am only smart because i am willing to look dumb as i try to learn. It seems to be one of my few saving graces.lol


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Apr 21, 2014)

Its obvious to Me that the UFOs move in My sky.

Anyone with good eyes can see the UFOs move: in My sky.

It probably is the government; but who knows whats inside the UFOs? There is a dichotomy; its either people built the UFOs or aliens built the UFOs that I see. Im leaning now that its a government job, but who knows?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 6, 2014)

Just a quick update:

I see UFOs every night that its not too cloudy outside.

I have to smoke cigaretts on My porch, and I always see UFOs when the clouds are not covering the sky.

It most likely is the government testing out our future space craft; if the UFOs are aliens, then the government must know about it.

~PEACE~


----------



## yktind (May 6, 2014)

Maybe they are stars...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 6, 2014)

yktind said:


> Maybe they are stars...


Stars dont move!

These UFOs move in the sky: and its not just Me, I have over 8 witnesses that said they saw the UFOs move too.

Its manifest, or obvious, that these UFOs move in the sky.

Im sure Massachusettes is not the only state with UFOs in the sky. You guys should look up at your sky too, maybe you too will see moving UFOs.

Its not an optical illusion, its manifest. I see the UFOs move in My sky PERIOD!

Believe what you want, the UFOs are either the government or aliens: that is the dichotomy.

~PEACE~


----------



## killemsoftly (May 6, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I see a therapist and a psychiatrist.
> ~PEACE~


Are they ok?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 9, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> Are they ok?


My therapist and psychiatrist are fine, they are good people.

My psychiatrist took Me off all the prescription pills: Im doing fine not taking any prescription pills. The whole reason why I was put on pills in the first place was because of My Christ complex and talking about My Christ complex with My family. My family didnt like that at all.

Now, I have refrained from talking about My Christ complex in person and I only talk about it on the internet.

I feel fine, I do My thing, I hang out with My feiends and I dont talk crazy to people. Im doing fine now.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 23, 2014)

This is the video that goes with the origional post. Since the RIU server changed, all of the existing videos from before no longer work. 

The SIGNS of the TIMES!






(I did make a mistake in that video; I actually saw the BLACK CLOUD on the eve of "Good Friday" and not black Friday. 

P.S. I am still seeing the UFOs in My sky when its not too cloudy out. Its obvious that these UFOs move, I am not lying. You guys should watch the "stars" in your sky too, to see if they move. If the lights in the sky move, then they are actually UFOs that you are seeing.)

~PEACE~


----------



## Skuxx (May 23, 2014)

Why don't you just stick to one of your threads? Instead of bringing multiple ones back up... But yes, I also enjoy watching the night sky


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 27, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> Why don't you just stick to one of your threads? Instead of bringing multiple ones back up... But yes, I also enjoy watching the night sky


Have you ever seen any UFOs, Skuxx?

Have you ever seen any lights that move?

~PEACE~


----------



## Skuxx (May 27, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Have you ever seen any UFOs, Skuxx?
> 
> Have you ever seen any lights that move?
> 
> ~PEACE~


Yep, I've seen a lot of interesting things in the sky that I can't explain. I live between 2 of the largest air force bases in the world, so who knows what kind of stuff they have flying around.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 27, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> Yep, I've seen a lot of interesting things in the sky that I can't explain. I live between 2 of the largest air force bases in the world, so who knows what kind of stuff they have flying around.


The UFOs that I see look almost exactly like stars. I would have thought that I see stars, except they move around in the sky. The UFOs that I see basically hover near the same spot all night long, but they can move around in all directions. I believe the UFOs move to the west each night, but they move slowly to the west; they do a lot of dancing around near the same spot.

Its obvious to Me that the UFOs that I see move around. Sometimes they stay still, but most of the times the UFOs are "dancing" near the same spot. Like I said, I would have thought they were stars if I didnt see them move around.

Do you see something similar to what I am describing?

P.S. I live in Massachusetts.

~PEACE~


----------



## ErieR33FER (May 27, 2014)

Bro those aren't ufos. They're sattellites.

My father and I are nasa enthusiasts as well as ufo enthusiasts. What you are seeing in the sky that look like stars are sattellites following their orbit around the earth, which is why they appear in different spots at different times in the sky.

I saw a ufo enthusiast on TV think the same thing as you in nevada. She even brought people out forsightings. 

The people hosting the show looked up the flight paths of every satteltite in thesky that night.

Everry "ufo" was a satteltite and infact, they missed a couple, there were over fifty.

I myself have had an unexplained contact with the supernatural, having my foot pulled on by an unknown source while I was home alone sleeping.

So I am one hundred percent sure you are stirring out hard bro, get off the weed, itbrings out underlying issues in people such as skitzophrenia, legit I had a close friend experience this and is now skitzophrenia, but after being diagnosed and medicated (and quitting the dope) he is doing much better.

My friend use to think he couldhear people thinking in their cars as he drove by them.


----------



## ErieR33FER (May 27, 2014)

Also the direction you see these "ufos" are following, is the same directional path of all sattelites above us, which is WEST.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 27, 2014)

ErieR33FER said:


> Bro those aren't ufos. They're sattellites.
> 
> My father and I are nasa enthusiasts as well as ufo enthusiasts. What you are seeing in the sky that look like stars are sattellites following their orbit around the earth, which is why they appear in different spots at different times in the sky.
> 
> ...


I quit smoking marijuana over a year ago bro, the herb was making Me crazy.

I dont believe that I am looking at satelites because satelites dont glow like a star does, at least I assume that satelites dont glow like a star.

Also, these UFOs that I see move around a lot. Not only do they slowly move to the west at night, they also move near the same spot in every direction. They can move to the left, right, up, and down; and they can move in any direction and they do. The only way that I cant see the UFOs move is when they move closer or farther away, because they are very far away, the UFOs are above the clouds.

I would be very surprised if these UFOs were indeed satelites because they look like stars except they move, a lot. I dont see why a satelite would move in its orbit except to follow the orbit. I have never seen a satelite move in circles or spirals or zig zag.

I would be happy to find out what exactly I am looking at, but I dont believe that its satelites. I could be wrong, though, if satelites light up like stars and dance around near the same spot.

Can you explain this? If I am accurate in My description, is it still satelites?

P.S. These UFOs take the shape of constellations, i.e., the big dipper, and Orions belt, and many more constellations.

~PEACE~


----------



## ErieR33FER (May 27, 2014)

Yes they do bud, they look exactly like a star in the night sky except for they move, in the very direction u claim these ufos move.which is west.

I have been watching sattelites with my dad for years I know what theylook like.

I believe in ufos bro, but you aren't seeing them if that's what u see because those are easily identified as sattellites.

If we're going to uncover the truthabout aliens we need people like you to use rational thought before you flood out any real evidence with your fantasy


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 27, 2014)

ErieR33FER said:


> Also the direction you see these "ufos" are following, is the same directional path of all sattelites above us, which is WEST.


Yes, it seems like all of these UFOs are moving towards the west over the course of the night. But they also move around, near the same spot. It looks like the UFOs dance around, near the same spot. Sometimes the UFOs are still, and more often then not, they are moving around a little bit. 

My question is this: do satelites glow like stars, and do satelites dance around the night sky?

~PEACE~


----------



## ErieR33FER (May 27, 2014)

In addition when theymove up or down or sideways, you are witnessing their change in position relative to the night sky as it spirals above you. Watch a time-lapse of the night sky and you will see how it works.


----------



## ErieR33FER (May 27, 2014)

And I already answered your question they look exactly like stars in the night sky. Glowing and twinkling the moon and suns light and reflecting it back to earth

Argue if you want but if your were a rational, thinking human being, you'd be more open to fact than fiction. And once again ido believe in ufos and aliens so im not even askeptic dude. I'm done peace


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 27, 2014)

ErieR33FER said:


> In addition when theymove up or down or sideways, you are witnessing their change in position relative to the night sky as it spirals above you. Watch a time-lapse of the night sky and you will see how it works.


Can you play a video for Me, buddy? Of satelites?

~PEACE~


----------



## Romanito420 (May 31, 2014)

Did he look like Jesus?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 31, 2014)

Romanito420 said:


> Did he look like Jesus?


First of all, we dont know what "Jesus" looks like, and I have never seen any "aliens" before or after My one encounter. What are real aliens supposed to look like? and what does the "real Jesus" look like?

If you show Me a real picture of Jesus, I can compare that to what I saw. But no one has a picture of Jesus, and the "alien" that I saw looked humanoid, but I only saw it when it was teanslucent.

~PEACE~


----------



## Romanito420 (May 31, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> First of all, we dont know what "Jesus" looks like, and I have never seen any "aliens" before or after My one encounter. What are real aliens supposed to look like? and what does the "real Jesus" look like?
> 
> If you show Me a real picture of Jesus, I can compare that to what I saw. But no one has a picture of Jesus, and the "alien" that I saw looked humanoid, but I only saw it when it was teanslucent.
> 
> ~PEACE~


You don't know Jesus! Dammmmm where have you been? 

He's right here can't believe I need to post a picture of him:


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 1, 2014)

Romanito420 said:


> You don't know Jesus! Dammmmm where have you been?
> 
> He's right here can't believe I need to post a picture of him:


I am talking about the Biblical Jesus, the ~2014 year old Jesus. Whenever I say "Jesus", I am talking about the Biblical Jesus, and not some Mexican Immigrant.

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 1, 2014)

Mexican immigrants rocknroll. better thread, who don dig night sky n the j man. /skippedaggrandizing vid, peace 

3:30


----------



## Romanito420 (Jun 1, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I am talking about the Biblical Jesus, the ~2014 year old Jesus. Whenever I say "Jesus", I am talking about the Biblical Jesus, and not some Mexican Immigrant.
> 
> ~PEACE~


So now you hate mexicans too? Pshhh what an ass crack. I'm done wasting my life on you. "-PEACE-"


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 1, 2014)

Romanito420 said:


> So now you hate mexicans too? Pshhh what an ass crack. I'm done wasting my life on you. "-PEACE-"


I never said I "hate Mexicans". I am not a racist and I am not a bigot.

Some of My best friends were immigrants, I loved them. My dad is an immigrant. And I dont have any problems with any race.

People are individuals

~PEACE~


----------



## MonkeyChimp (Jun 2, 2014)

Nevaeh420 es un pendejo marrano.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 7, 2014)

Today makes exactly 9 months from when I first noticed the UFOs. I first noticed the UFOs on September 8th of 2013.

I took two of My buddies out to a park to look at the "stars" tonight. Both of My friends need glasses. One friend was wearing contact lenses, and My other friend was wearing glasses.

Both of My friends said that they saw the "stars" move. But one of My friends was saying that the movement of the "stars" was actually an optical illusion from staring at stars. I disagree with My friend.

I have seen a UFO not move too. There was the brightest UFO that used to come to nearly the same spot every night: the brightest UFO didnt move much. I no longer see that UFO any more. But it seems like the brightest UFOs dont move as much as the others.

I have perfect vision, I can detect movement of these UFOs. I dont believe that I am seeing satellites either, because satellites dont move around in every direction, they just orbit the earth.

So today, June 8th of 2014, makes exactly 9 months since I first found out that the "stars" in My sky are actually UFOs: I first noticed a UFO on September 8th of 2013. 

I see these UFOs move. Both of My friends tonight said that they saw the "stars" move, but they both believed that it was an optical illusion from just staring at the "stars". But one of My friends was wearing contact lenses, and My other friend was wearing glasses. I have perfect vision.

I would really like to know why these "stars" are moving. I would bet that if I had a good video camera, with a good zoom, I could actually catch these UFOs move. 

I have seen other UFOs too; My first UFO experience was on July 2nd of 2012. The very first UFOs that I saw were bluish, and those UFOs seemed to move too. 

I wish I knew the answers, but all I know is that I see unidentified flying objects or UFOs. Stars dont move in every direction, and I dont believe that I am experiencing an optical illusion that has lasted for 9 months.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 7, 2014)

MonkeyChimp said:


> Nevaeh420 es un pendejo marrano.


What does that mean?

~PEACE~


----------



## DoinFreedomofSpeech (Jun 15, 2014)

When it moved did it seem to go in and out of existence. Be careful, not all the extraterrestrials are friendly. Some of them are working with the reptilians.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 15, 2014)

DoinFreedomofSpeech said:


> When it moved did it seem to go in and out of existence. Be careful, not all the extraterrestrials are friendly. Some of them are working with the reptilians.


I saw the "alien", or being, in the late summer of 2012, or some time in the early fall of 2012, I forget exactly when.

The alien was 100% totally invisible at first; the only reason why I was looking that way was because the tree seemed to be blowing too much. I then commenced and picked up My BB gun to observe why the tree seemed to move more then usual. After a few minutes of looking at the tree, this "thing" appeared in My 4 power BB gun scope. I made a video of what that "thing" looked like, (the video should be in this thread). After the "thing" went away, I could see a translucent humanoid being. The being was moving around, but it seemed like it was laying down on top of My neighbors roof the whole time. The being was translucent- transparent, or partially visible. I was watching the being through My 4 power scope, attached to My BB gun, the whole time.

~PEACE~


----------



## DoinFreedomofSpeech (Jun 15, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I saw the "alien", or being, in the late summer of 2012, or some time in the early fall of 2012, I forget exactly when.
> 
> The alien was 100% totally invisible at first; the only reason why I was looking that way was because the tree seemed to be blowing too much. I then commenced and picked up My BB gun to observe why the tree seemed to move more then usual. After a few minutes of looking at the tree, this "thing" appeared in My 4 power BB gun scope. I made a video of what that "thing" looked like, (the video should be in this thread). After the "thing" went away, I could see a translucent humanoid being. The being was moving around, but it seemed like it was laying down on top of My neighbors roof the whole time. The being was translucent- transparent, or partially visible. I was watching the being through My 4 power scope, attached to My BB gun, the whole time.
> 
> ~PEACE~


Sounds like an inter-dimensional being from what you describe. The reptilians are inter-dimensional and so are the ET's that help them carry out their agenda but then again so are many of the races fighting for the freedom of Humanity.

I wish I could access your video but I couldn't. All I can say is never trust these beings (you probably already understand this but just making sure.) It is hard to tell which ones are friendly and which ones are working for the elitist agenda. The Illuminati/Elitists/Earthbound Reptilians will sometimes even send out races who pretend to be helping you when that's the last thing they are doing so be careful. Protect yourself at all times with positive energy.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 16, 2014)

DoinFreedomofSpeech said:


> Sounds like an inter-dimensional being from what you describe. The reptilians are inter-dimensional and so are the ET's that help them carry out their agenda but then again so are many of the races fighting for the freedom of Humanity.
> 
> I wish I could access your video but I couldn't. All I can say is never trust these beings (you probably already understand this but just making sure.) It is hard to tell which ones are friendly and which ones are working for the elitist agenda. The Illuminati/Elitists/Earthbound Reptilians will sometimes even send out races who pretend to be helping you when that's the last thing they are doing so be careful. Protect yourself at all times with positive energy.


I will now play My "alien" encounter video again.

The SIGNS of the TIMES!






(Also, in the last part of the video, after ~9 minutes and 30 seconds, I try and describe the 5 Signs in the clouds. I did make a mistake in this video; I actually saw the black cloud on the eve of Good Friday, and NOT the eve of black Friday.)

EDIT- I will now play all of My videos.

Im Christ and these are My novel inventions for the future!






Jesus came in 2008???






Crazy talk LOL






More CRAZY ideas that I think are CRAZY COOL!






If My video doesnt work for you here, for whatever reason, you can try and click on the link below.

The SIGNS of the TIMES!

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6TfiwedpZUU

Click on the link above to watch My "alien" encounter video on youtube.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 16, 2014)

Just some random thoughts I've been thinking of!






(And those are all of My videos of Me that I have now. There should be 6 videos total of Me.)

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 16, 2014)

DoinFreedomofSpeech said:


> Sounds like an inter-dimensional being from what you describe. The reptilians are inter-dimensional and so are the ET's that help them carry out their agenda but then again so are many of the races fighting for the freedom of Humanity.
> 
> I wish I could access your video but I couldn't. All I can say is never trust these beings (you probably already understand this but just making sure.) It is hard to tell which ones are friendly and which ones are working for the elitist agenda. The Illuminati/Elitists/Earthbound Reptilians will sometimes even send out races who pretend to be helping you when that's the last thing they are doing so be careful. Protect yourself at all times with positive energy.


I dont know about all that. For all I know, I might not of even seen an alien at all: I might have seen an "above top secret" military person that was wearing the coolest invisibility/translucent technology. I dont know what an alien should look like, so I might have seen an alien, or I might have witnessed very advanced technology being worn by a human.

For the record, I was never hurt by that "alien" or being. The being never spoke to Me or even touched Me. I was obsessed with My "alien" encounter for many months, pondering what I saw. I actually had problems sleeping because I was obsessed with My encounter; but the being never hurt Me.

If I really did see an alien, then what does that mean? If I really saw an "above top secret" military person wearing invisibilty/translucent technology, what does that mean?

~PEACE~


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 16, 2014)

I had a very bizarre dream about Ufos last night. It was so vivid. And I woke up during it so it was burned into my brain. Too vivd and too strange man I'm perplexed. And no I didn't get probed. It was about a space ship. I was inside it. it was manned by us not them. The thing was half human and half computers but the computers had human parts. The closet thing I can convey was like this movie I just saw a month ago. The aliens in it were really tall and they were out to destroy the earth. Can't remember the name. I hope I can get back to that dream tonight. It was so real.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 16, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I dont know about all that. For all I know, I might not of even seen an alien at all: I might have seen an "above top secret" military person that was wearing the coolest invisibility/translucent technology. I dont know what an alien should look like, so I might have seen an alien, or I might have witnessed very advanced technology being worn by a human.
> 
> For the record, I was never hurt by that "alien" or being. The being never spoke to Me or even touched Me. I was obsessed with My "alien" encounter for many months, pondering what I saw. I actually had problems sleeping because I was obsessed with My encounter; but the being never hurt Me.
> 
> ...


Hey do u think in ur next vid u could take ur shirt off?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 16, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> Hey do u think in ur next vid u could take ur shirt off?


I actually dont plan on making any videos any time soon.

First off, My laptop with the video camera isnt working. And I dont feel like making any videos.

Plus, you dont want to see Me with My shirt off; Im 6 foot 1 inch at like 235 pounds: Im on the husky side right now. I used to be very built when I was younger; 6 foot 1 inch at 185 pounds, very built. But as I got older, I let My build slip a little.

It says that you're a male: why would you want to see Me with My shirt off unless you are bisexual or gay? I am straight Myself.

Did you watch all of My videos?- and if so, did you learn anything?

P.S. Me and My sisters husband might go take some video of the UFOs that I see, I might be in that video in the future; but My sisters husband needs to get a zoom lens for his camera first.

~PEACE~


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 17, 2014)

I didn't watch ur vids. I will though. One thing at a time.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 17, 2014)

So u have some very interesting ideas man I'm fascinated by what u have to say. Some of it seems a little far fetched but so was Noah's prediction of an impending flood. My iPad kept crashing but I think I got most of it. so what do u think was the meaning of these visions? 
And no inference intended by the shirtless comment. I'm just playing.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 17, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> So u have some very interesting ideas man I'm fascinated by what u have to say. Some of it seems a little far fetched but so was Noah's prediction of an impending flood. My iPad kept crashing but I think I got most of it. so what do u think was the meaning of these visions?
> And no inference intended by the shirtless comment. I'm just playing.


One thing I failed to mention in My videos is My notion of My ONE WORLD ONLINE GOVERNMENT. My global online government will do all of the dictating of the laws and whatnot. I am not a dictator, I just want to influence peoples imaginations, notions, and conscience. I just want to be a guiding force, a benevolent Prophet. 

If My global online government dictated to implement all of My prophecies, I would be thrilled. If My global online government dictated to only implement some of My prophecies, I would be thrilled. If My global online government dictated not to implement any of My prophecies, I would just be thrilled that there is My global online government: one step at a time.

Most of My prophecies, or "visions", came about when I was stoned on cannabis; but some of My "visions" came about while I was sober, like My ONE WORLD ONLINE GOVERNMENT. I thought about My global online government in the year 2009, while I was in a mental hospital for about 5 months. I figured that one day I would be the King of the world, and every King needs a Kingdom and government, so I figured that My people can rule themselves via My GLOBAL ONLINE GOVERNMENT. I am just a dolt compared to the scientists and experts in all of the fields, so I would let the scientists and experts write the "pros and cons" of every law that would be voted on. So everyone would see exactly all of the "pros and cons" of their votes, to help deduct the correct choice.

It has taken Me about 6 years to come up with all of those "visions", or prophecies. I came up with one prophecy at a time. I am very proud of all of My prophecies. 

I hope that one day, everyone will be flying around in SPACE JETS, planet hopping and traveling through oceans on other planets like the moon and Mars, or any planet that can be colonized.

One of My latest prophecies, that I came up with after I made those videos, is the fact that there will be seas under every country. Every country will have seas under seas, under seas, under seas, etc.. Every sea can have many islands. You will be able to go scuba diving under a sea, under many seas, under any country, with many islands. Feel free to pick up a few lobsters to cook up, while scuba diving under the continents, lol. Feel free to go spear fishing. 

I could go on and on, but thats enough of a rant for now, lol.

~PEACE~


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 17, 2014)

Fascinating. Ur definitely a progressive thinker. I hope u keep a journal.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 17, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> Fascinating. Ur definitely a progressive thinker. I hope u keep a journal.


Thank you for all of your very kind words, I really appreciate it, bro.

I dont keep a "journal", on paper, anymore. I used to keep a paper journal, but I ended up writting everything in My journal, on the internet, on RIU. I keep My FREE autobiography on the internet now, for everyone to read. I can put all of My thoughts on the internet, where many people can read it, ponder My notions, criticize My Words, and hopefully remember My Words.

I am trying to start a knowledge revolution, where people are learning novel principals. I would like to teach the whole world My prophecies, so we can implement My garden paradise.

I just hope that people remember Me after I die and enter into Nirvana. I wouldnt have any problems being the "dead King of the world". If I was dead, I couldnt be an evil dictator, you could only read and watch the things I said while I was alive. Jesus is dead, and Jesus is considered to be "the king" of the Chriatians. I will be as dead as Jesus, but I will be known as much greater compared to Jesus.

I am looking for advocates- people that will spread My "God-spell". I cant change the world all by Myself, I need people that are interested in Me. I need people that will talk about the things I talk about, and give credit where credit is due. I need people to consider My Spirituality as their very own too, all are welcome into My Spirituality.

Thanks for your sweet words.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 17, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> Fascinating. Ur definitely a progressive thinker. I hope u keep a journal.


Lol! Dude, you are so good at this that I have to inquire: you're just fucking with him, right? If you are, it's genius...


----------



## wvblazin (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Jun 17, 2014)

Hemp Plastic Is Bulletproof?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm not that clever. I'm just trying to keep an open mind. When I was a graphic artist we used to have what were called BS sessions to drum up new ideas for advertising. The creative staff would gather and spew out whatever came to mind. No idea was too ridiculous and it was even encouraged to say any crazy thing you could think of. The reasoning to BS sessions is your crazy thought can spark a thought in another guy and after being tossed around it becomes something coherent. But it wasn't born that way. It seldom ever is. We came up with some great campaigns that way and I learned never to stifle a mans creative thinking.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 17, 2014)

In 1942, _How To Think Up _was published, in which Osborn presented the technique of _Brainstorming._
_
http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Alex_Faickney_Osborn_


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 17, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Hemp Plastic Is Bulletproof?


I would say that almost any solid object is bulletproof, if its thick enough.

I dont know how thick hemp plastic would need to be, in order to be bulletproof, but you can make glass bulletproof from only a matter of inches thick.

Who knows?- in My Kingdom, Im sure that there will be bulletproof abodes just because it would be cheap enough to make a bulletproof abodes from hemp plastic.

Im sure that in the future, My underwater abodes will need to be thick enough to keep out the pressure from the water. Who knows?- maybe there will be underwater abodes that are hundreds of yards underwater, or even miles deep? All you would need to do is make the clear hemp plastic thicker.

Im sure that in My Kingdom, most of the abodes will be made out of clear hemp plastic: and they can be bulletproof too, lol. I would grow millions of square miles of hemp, if I was the King of the world. I would also grow millions of more square miles of farms, to keep the price of food cheap, if not FREE FOOD!

I would grow and grow, and I would grow more. I would actually create a lot of ocean farms, to raise up sea life and let the sea life free after it matures to an adult. I would make the ocean very abundant with sea life.

I would actually create seas under all of the countries too. I would create seas under seas, under seas, under seas, etc., etc.. I would also create farms inside of the seas; animal farms, plant farms, and fish farms, underground.

The sky is the limit. And I would create bulletproof abodes as well, once I am the King of the world.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 2, 2014)

You guys need to check out this video. This video is crazy! This is a very interesting video, watch it now.

Undeniable Evidence Aliens Do Not Come From Other Galaxies






~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 2, 2014)

OK, magic spaceship ride, but with more feeling......


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 8, 2014)

Today makes 10 months of seeing these "stars" move.

I first noticed that the "stars" move on September 8th of 2013; and today is July 8th of 2014; that makes 10 months.

I really wish that I knew more about these UFOs that I am seeing.

Its either alien, or military.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 8, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Today makes 10 months of seeing these "stars" move.
> 
> I first noticed that the "stars" move on September 8th of 2013; and today is July 8th of 2014; that makes 10 months.
> 
> ...


Funny how you were just in the forbidden truth thread criticizing the OP for repeating the same thing over and over, when here you are posting the exact same boring UFO shit for the zillionth time. Hypocritical much?


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 8, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Today makes 10 months of seeing these "stars" move.
> 
> I first noticed that the "stars" move on September 8th of 2013; and today is July 8th of 2014; that makes 10 months.
> 
> ...


Lol... Have you counted how many there are/normally are, or how many you normally pay attention to? Made any distinctions between some of them? Name any of them? do they appear near the same locations each night so you know where to look? Do you just stare drooling or do you try to make something of it?

10 months and it doesn't look like you've gotten anywhere with this . But what do I know

And it's time for a new avatar. One without a painting of an angel to the side of your face.  Maybe put a little red devil thing there instead.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 8, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> Lol... Have you counted how many there are/normally are, or how many you normally pay attention to? Made any distinctions between some of them? Name any of them? do they appear near the same locations each night so you know where to look? Do you just stare drooling or do you try to make something of it?
> 
> 10 months and it doesn't look like you've gotten anywhere with this . But what do I know
> 
> And it's time for a new avatar. One without a painting of an angel to the side of your face.  Maybe put a little red devil thing there instead.


Hey Skuxx.

I have noticed that some of the "stars" don't even show up in the same spot.

There used to be the brightest UFO that would show up in the same spot every night, but now that UFO doesn't even show up any more. This brightest UFO would make the least amount of movement compared to all the other UFOs.

The very first UFO that I noticed move doesn't show up any more.

There were 3 UFOs that I noticed were in the shape of a triangle, I haven't seen those in many months.

Not all of the UFOs are the exact same color, some are different shades of red, yellow, and orange. Some of the UFOs blink more then the others.

I don't believe "stars" would just disappear from the sky, like some of these UFOs are now missing.

You should pay attention to your night sky too.

EDIT- Pretty much, My whole sky is filled with UFOs. If I didn't know any better, I would think that I'm looking at stars, but stars don't move. My whole night sky is filled with moving "stars".

~PEACE~


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 8, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Hey Skuxx.
> 
> I have noticed that some of the "stars" don't even show up in the same spot.
> 
> ...


thanks and good answers. you do a good job of responding to all my bs....


----------



## thump easy (Jul 8, 2014)

charface said:


> Not cool guys.
> I have high level contacts that
> told me how to identify a human
> alien hybrid.
> ...



so im must not be an alien then my girl sead it smells like pine apples and tast sweet??? i had pine apple to eat.. does anyone want to smell it maybe its just me..???


----------



## charface (Jul 8, 2014)

thump easy said:


> so im must not be an alien then my girl sead it smells like pine apples and tast sweet??? i had pine apple to eat.. does anyone want to smell it maybe its just me..???


Yep need lots of second opinions.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 8, 2014)

open a juice bar.


----------



## thump easy (Jul 8, 2014)

lolz im kidding man i want what ever you guys are on i want to try dmt my boy sead he met god????


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 8, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> thanks and good answers. you do a good job of responding to all my bs....


Its My pleasure.

I'm glad that people are inquisitive about My experiences.

I just really wish that I video taped My experience with that being. I bet I could have sold that video for a lot of money to the right company. But, to this day, I still do not own a video camera, and I have never owned a video camera.

EDIT- My exerience with that being is something that I don't believe I will ever forget. It was probably the most advanced technology that I have witnessed up close. I'm sure that the UFOs that I see have some very advanced technology, but I just see lights that move in the night sky. But to witness invisibility and translucent technology up close is amazing. I just wish that I video taped it.

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Skuxx (Jul 9, 2014)

thump easy said:


> lolz im kidding man i want what ever you guys are on i want to try dmt my boy sead he met god????


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 8, 2014)

Today makes 11 months of seeing these UFOs.

I was just watching some of the UFOs move a few minutes ago. The UFOs don't fly all across the sky, but I can notice them move a little bit.

P.S. I haven't seen any aliens since My last and only encounter in 2012.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm outside smoking a cigarette right now.

About a minute ago, I saw what looked like a UFO falling from the sky. I saw it falling for about 5 seconds. It got dimmer as it fell, until the light went out.

I don't know if it hit the ground, but it looked like it was falling.

Maybe it was a really bright shooting star? Or a UFO?

~PEACE~


----------



## Da2ra (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 8, 2014)

I was just smoking another cigarette outside, about 5 minutes ago, and I saw another UFO.

This UFO that I just saw a few minutes ago was traveling horizontal, like an airplane. I actually thought it might have been an airplane while I was watching it, but then the light it emitted just went dim, until I couldn't see any light. I watched this UFO for about 5 seconds also.

Like I said, it appeared to be moving in a straight line, like an airplane, but then the light just went out.

I wish that I caught it on video camera, but I still don't own a video camera.

~PEACE~


----------



## wvblazin (Aug 9, 2014)

Do you live near the 37th parallel?


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 9, 2014)

you are not seeing ufos , you do know between NASA and private astronomers and many many more space agencies and hobbiest around the world we pretty much have a full veiw of the night sky , you dont seriously think even the hobiest astronomers (who are pretty well respected after discovering many new planets and stars )are all going to be in on this big secret that aliens are visiting earth , i mean come on be real my friend .someone far more equipped and intelligent than you and i would of spilled the beans not everyone is working for some mega goverment ,


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 10, 2014)

wvblazin said:


> Do you live near the 37th parallel?


I don't know what parallel that I live near.

But I do know that I am currently living in Massachusetts: and I own a house in Maine.

I have only seen the UFOs in Massachusetts, if I am not mistaken.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 11, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> you are not seeing ufos , you do know between NASA and private astronomers and many many more space agencies and hobbiest around the world we pretty much have a full veiw of the night sky , you dont seriously think even the hobiest astronomers (who are pretty well respected after discovering many new planets and stars )are all going to be in on this big secret that aliens are visiting earth , i mean come on be real my friend .someone far more equipped and intelligent than you and i would of spilled the beans not everyone is working for some mega goverment ,


You make some good points, and I would agree that you would think that these UFOs would be on the news or something.

But, by definition, I am seeing UFOs- Unidentified Flying Objects.

If I had a good video camera with a good zoom lens, you guys would be able to see the UFOs that I see too. I honestly don't believe that I am experiencing any "optical illusions" (as My friends said), because I can put a power line in front of the UFOs, and then the UFO will get back into My view: while I am sitting down with My head perfectly still. So I can conclude that the UFOs move, if My head was perfectly still, and then the UFOs come back into My view, after the power line was blocking My view of the UFOs.

I am only trying to be honest. I have no reason to decieve you guys, and its not even funny. I have been claiming to see some "alien" being, and UFOs, since the year 2012; and not once have I said that I'm playing a game or lying about it, because its very real to Me.

The problem, if these UFOs made the news, would be that they show up every night; so everyone would most likely be freaking out, because they too would be able to see UFOs every night that its not too cloudy outside. There might be some kind of mass panic, and many people would believe that the aliens are visiting us, and they might freak out. So, I don't know if it would be a good idea for these UFOs to make the news, because you can see them when the clouds are not blocking them.

I can only think of a dichotomy, its either the military or aliens. Either way, there is some kind of technology in our skies that beats anything that the military claims to have. I hope that in the future, we will also be able to get this technology, so we can fly around all over the place.

You guys should watch the "stars" in your night sky too.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 20, 2014)

I just saw another UFO move across the sky.

About 5 minutes ago, I was smoking a cigarette on My front porch. I looked up at the sky and there was a UFO that was moving to My left, or south. I saw this UFO move for about 10 seconds before it started to dim, and then it disappeared.

It looked exactly like all of the other UFOs, except it was moving in a nearly straight line going south, or to My left. These UFOs appear to be stars, except they move. Normally, the UFOs stay in nearly the same place, except they dance around. But this UFO was moving in a straight line for quite some distance: this is very rare. Then the UFO started to dim until I couldn't see it anymore.

Nearly the same thing happened to Me the other night, and I reported that in this thread too.

You guys should watch the "stars" in your sky, to see if they are really UFOs.

Over and out!

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 20, 2014)

blind mown!


hey george how ya doin....? i'll stop back when i have time to read ya posts.. 

~PEACE


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 20, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3233973
> blind mown!
> 
> 
> ...


I'm doing just fine.

I'm just looking at the UFOs whenever I go out to smoke a cigarette.

How are you, buddy?

~PEACE~


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 20, 2014)

Whats that you said I cant hear you?


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 22, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3233973
> blind mown!
> 
> 
> ...


wow what a great picture ( obviously not great in every sense )


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 24, 2014)

Again, I am still seeing the UFOs move in My sky.

If I didn't see the UFOs move, I would believe they were stars that I'm looking at, because they appear to be stars until I see them move.

You guys should look at your "stars" in your sky also, they might be UFOs.

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 24, 2014)

george you may benefit from getting back on the weed!


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 24, 2014)

how far do they move .....like right across the whole sky , or just backwards forwards to the side etc , ............you do realise stars appear to move about to the human eye , unless they are moving like right across the sky , then you are experiencing a common optical illusion .


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 24, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> how far do they move .....like right across the whole sky , or just backwards forwards to the side etc , ............you do realise stars appear to move about to the human eye , unless they are moving like right across the sky , then you are experiencing a common optical illusion .


Haa George already clearly knows this! It's already been explained to him in detail, yet he has more fun choosing to 
"be l i e v e". Conscious or UNconscious denial, much like his "i am the messiah" thread. 

Still love ya george!


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Aug 24, 2014)

Beagler said:


> Have you ever seen a purple 3 breasted female alien?


no just a tan one.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 25, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> george you may benefit from getting back on the weed!


The cannabis makes Me crazy, paranoid, delusional, antisocial, and just nuts.

I'm doing just fine off the marijuana, and I am saving a ton of money too.

I am all set getting stoned again. Plus, My mother will kick Me out of her house. I can't afford to move back to My house in Maine, until My brother moves back with Me in like a year and a half.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 25, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> how far do they move .....like right across the whole sky , or just backwards forwards to the side etc , ............you do realise stars appear to move about to the human eye , unless they are moving like right across the sky , then you are experiencing a common optical illusion .


I have perfect vision. I can detect movement, even if its a little bit, and far away.

I have seen a few UFOs move across the sky, and then dim out into naught. But usually, I see the UFOs just hover in place, and only move over so much distance. 

If I am experiencing an optical illusion, then I am fooled. 

I can tell when the UFOs are not moving. Actually, there was the brightest UFO, and the brightest UFO didn't dance in place. The brightest UFO stayed still. I don't see the brightest UFO in My sky anymore.

I can tell if a UFO is moving or is still.

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 25, 2014)

There is only one problem though....
those aren't ufo's, they are stars.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 25, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> If I am experiencing an optical illusion, then I am fooled.


This is true in much of your thinking process. You should study that list of logical fallacies I posted for you, your thinking process is peppered with these. If you are successful in becoming aware of them and begin to eliminate them, the accuracy of your beliefs and your understanding of reality should improve greatly...

I'd recommend beginning with the Informal Fallacies - 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fallacies#Informal_fallacies


----------



## tytheguy111 (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 28, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> There is only one problem though....
> those aren't ufo's, they are stars.


If I am seeing the "stars" move, then My eyes are playing tricks on Me.

The funny thing is that I have watched the UFOs move in different directions, and told other people what directions I see them move, and the other people said that they saw the UFOs move in that direction also.

Also, there used to be the brightest UFO that didn't move much, but this UFO doesn't show up anymore. Even My own mother, Mary, said that she didn't see the brightest UFO move, but she saw other UFOs move.

I have over 7 witnesses that said they saw the UFOs move in My night sky.

Whatever is in My sky, I don't know.

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Aug 30, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I have perfect vision. I can detect movement, even if its a little bit, and far away.
> 
> I have seen a few UFOs move across the sky, and then dim out into naught. But usually, I see the UFOs just hover in place, and only move over so much distance.
> 
> ...


are they flying ?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 30, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> are they flying ?


It seems like the UFOs do more hovering, compared to flying.

If I didn't see the UFOs move, I would think that they are just stars. 

I have no idea how the UFOs are powered. Very rarely do I see the UFOs fly in a straight line. I mostly see the UFOs hover near the same spot, but the UFOs seem to "dance" around.

I'm looking at UFOs move around right now, as I type this.

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 30, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I'm looking at STARS that *seem* to dance around. I like to pretend they are UFO's, right now, as I type this.
> 
> ~PEACE


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 31, 2014)

abe supercro said:


>


Good edit, lol.

I actually heard on the radio the other night that NASA said we should make alien contact by the year 2034. 

Maybe NASA will vindicate Me before the year 2034, and NASA will say that aliens have and are visiting the earth.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 31, 2014)

NASA Scientists Say We Will Meet Aliens by 2034

http://www.designntrend.com/articles/14460/20140524/nasa-scientists-say-we-will-meet-aliens-by-2034.htm

Scientists at NASA and also in the massive Keck observatory in Hawaii have decided that it is quite possible that we will find alien life sooner than later. They even have a relative date.

"It is not hyperbolic to suggest that scientists could very well discover extraterrestrial intelligence within two decades' time or less, given resources to conduct the search," Seth Shostak, Senior Astronomer at the SETI Institute, said in testimony before the U.S. House Committee on Science, Space and Technology.

According to them, we will meet intelligent alien life by 2034. That's even earlier than the first date of contact in the fictional "Star Trek" series, which was April 5, 2063.

Much of the reason why scientists like Shostak are confident that we will meet aliens by 2034 is because of the great advances we are making in technology and space research. Already are there plans for terraforming mars and colonizing the planet with human life. Already are there spacecrafts orbiting the other planets in our solar system. Even a planet identical to Earth that can host life has been found, and hundreds of other prospects.

"Recent analyses of Kepler data suggest that as many as one star in five will have a habitable, Earth-size planet in orbit around it," Shostak told the lawmakers. "This number could be too large by perhaps a factor of two or three, but even so it implies that the Milky Way is home to 10 to 80 billion cousins of Earth."

Although these "Earth cousins" are too far to inhabit yet, we are making fast technology advances to be able to reach there in the future.

The Kepler telescopes have greatly contributed to our relatively new understanding of how many different planets exist in our universe. Nonetheless, they are reaching their limit and new telescopes will be taking their place like the James Webb Space Telescope and huge terrestrial scopes in Hawaii, and Chile that will complement the search. 

Very soon, Shostak's prediction may come true. We may meet alien life sooner than later. 

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 31, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> NASA Scientists Say We Will Meet Aliens by 2034
> 
> http://www.designntrend.com/articles/14460/20140524/nasa-scientists-say-we-will-meet-aliens-by-2034.htm
> 
> ...


Wow. This is the first time I've seen you post from a credible source. Keep that up...


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Aug 31, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> It seems like the UFOs do more hovering, compared to flying.
> 
> If I didn't see the UFOs move, I would think that they are just stars.
> 
> ...


maybe you should start calling them [uho's]...have a good Monday by the way!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 1, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> maybe you should start calling them [uho's]...have a good Monday by the way!


No one knows what a "UHO" is. But most people know what a UFO is.

I am not sure, but I would guess that if something is hovering, its also flying. I guess its a matter of semantics.

The UFOs that I see do some flying around, but they normally fly around the same spot. 

Another difference between stars and these UFOs, is that these UFOs blink a little bit: very fast blinking. 

I really wish that I knew who was flying the UFOs that I see, whether its humans or aliens? Or who made the UFOs that I see? 

I also hope that one day, in the future, us humans will be able to fly these craft that I see.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 1, 2014)

I just saw another UFO move across the sky for a long distance, and then the UFO dimmed until it disappeared.

I was just hanging out with My friends, and we were all drunking alcohol, about 30 minutes ago. (But there was also an 18 year old who was not drinking alcohol.) Anyways, I looked up to the night sky to check out some UFOs for a few seconds, and then I saw a UFO that was moving almost in a straight line for a long distance. I watched this UFO move in a nearly straight line for about 20 seconds, and then it started to dim until it disappeared.

I didn't tell My friends about the UFO, because I don't want to act like a weirdo. I just didn't want to tell My friends about the UFO, because I don't think they would have cared much, and I see UFOs like every day, and its My little secret.

So this UFO was moving towards the north. This UFO didn't appear to move in a perfectly straight line, it was making slight turns. This UFO was nearly right above My head, but more towards the north of Me.

Like I said, I watched this UFO move towards the north for maybe 20 seconds, but I didn't time it, so I honestly don't know. This UFO seemed to make slight turns, and then it dimmed out until it disappeared, and I couldn't see it anymore.

I have seen UFOs move in nearly a straight line maybe a dozen times, or so, over the past year. This is very rare to see. Usually the UFOs stay near the same spot, and they usually just "dance" in place.

I wish I caught it on video camera, but I don't own a video camera. But, even if I owned a video camera, I wouldn't have been able to catch this on camera, because it dimmed out and disappeared after maybe 20 seconds. But, if I owned a video camera with a good zoom, I would be able to record all of the other UFOs that I see move near the same spot.

~PEACE~


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 2, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> The UFOs that I see do some flying around, but they normally fly around the same spot.
> 
> Another difference between stars and these UFOs, is that these UFOs blink a little bit: very fast blinking.


Looking at the stars from the ground on earth is kind of like being underwater and looking at an object that is above the water surface.

why stars appear to blink: http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/physics/General/twinkle.html

why they can appear to be changing color as they blink: http://astrobob.areavoices.com/2011/09/04/why-stars-twinkle-and-sputter-in-color/

planets that we can see normally don't "twinkle".

I'm not trying to discredit you or anybody... and you probably know about that info in the links already. I'm just bored

They have Apps for your phone where you can point it at the sky and it tells you what stars etc you're looking at... or you can post your time, location, and the location of the objects in the sky that you see on here or elsewhere, and other people can determine if it's just common a planet or star that you're seeing.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 3, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> Looking at the stars from the ground on earth is kind of like being underwater and looking at an object that is above the water surface.
> 
> why stars appear to blink: http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/physics/General/twinkle.html
> 
> ...


I checked out your links, good stuff.

I honestly don't know what I'm looking at, whether they are stars or UFOs. All I can say is that I see the "stars" move. 

As I have said, I have seen maybe a dozen different UFOs move very far in one direction, and then dim out and disappear. 

If I had a video camera with a good zoom, I could show you guys exactly what I see. But I don't own a video camera.

There used to be the brightest UFO that would show up at nearly the same spot every night, and this brightest UFO didn't seem to move much. Also, one day, I caught this brightest UFO get really bright, move pretty fast, and then it got much dimmer, and then it moved back. I forget when I saw this, but it was many months ago. Now, the brightest UFO doesn't even show up in My night sky.

And also, I believe that I saw some being, maybe an alien off of one of these UFOs, in the year 2012, or about 2 years ago.

I wish I had all the answers, but all I can be is honest with My experiences.

~PEACE~


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Sep 4, 2014)

NO GEORGE NO


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 4, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> NO GEORGE NO


Whats up?

~PEACE~


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Sep 4, 2014)

im fucked up , 


Nevaeh420 said:


> Whats up?
> 
> ~PEACE~





Nevaeh420 said:


> Whats up?
> 
> ~PEACE~





Nevaeh420 said:


> Whats up?
> 
> ~PEACE~


im fucked up , i took some brown crystals , not smack , ....mdma , its all good , and for one day i love you george


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Sep 4, 2014)

im so fucked up , i lost my vape pen for like nearlly two hours , i ripped my whole house apart looking for it , but i couldnt find it , i have now found it in my , traccy bottoms , i took off two hours ago .


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Sep 4, 2014)

oh wow coming up off extasy and not being able to find your vape pen , puts you in a weird place


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Sep 4, 2014)

talk about a buzz kill .....then a buzz spike


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 4, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> im fucked up , i took some brown crystals , not smack , ....mdma , its all good , and for one day i love you george


Lol, I like you too, The Sativa High.

I wouldn't say that I love you, because I don't know you in real life, but you seem cool, and I do like you.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 5, 2014)

U.F.O DISCLOSURE PROJECT -FULL VERSION






~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 7, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> U.F.O DISCLOSURE PROJECT -FULL VERSION
> 
> 
> 
> ...


George, I just found out that not all YT videos contain valid information. Some even suggest that some YT videos are filled with misinformation and outright lies! I was like, 'Get the fuck out of here, really???' My question to you is, how does one go about discerning the videos that contain valid, peer reviewed info, from the ones that are almost completely erroneous? I'd love to know your method, please explain. Thank you...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 13, 2014)

So, its been about a year and 5 days, since I first noticed the UFOs in My sky.

Also, its almost been exactly 2 years since I saw that "alien" being. 

I haven't seen any "aliens" since My one and only encounter with that being, but I still see UFOs almost everday that its not too cloudy outside.

I wish I knew exactly what I saw and see, but I can only speculate. I can only think of a dichotomy, its either alien technology, or its above top secret military technology.

~PEACE~


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 13, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> So, its been about a year and 5 days, since I first noticed the UFOs in My sky.
> 
> Also, its almost been exactly 2 years since I saw that "alien" being.
> 
> ...


well if you had some really advanced technology above the things you see on the internet and tv... would you want the average dipshit to know much about it? No... you'd give them a little piece to look at and talk about once in a while, like a ufo in the sky... hahaha


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 14, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> well if you had some really advanced technology above the things you see on the internet and tv... would you want the average dipshit to know much about it? No... you'd give them a little piece to look at and talk about once in a while, like a ufo in the sky... hahaha


It depends.

If this undisclosed technology had the power to destroy people, or the world, then no, I would not want to disclose this technology to the public. But if this technology had the power to create prosperity for the majority of people, then yes, I would want the public to know about it.

I don't see why it would be bad if the average person could fly around in a space craft? People should have the best technology available.

~PEACE~


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 14, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> It depends.
> 
> If this undisclosed technology had the power to destroy people, or the world, then no, I would not want to disclose this technology to the public. But if this technology had the power to create prosperity for the majority of people, then yes, I would want the public to know about it.
> 
> ...


humanity is divided, and technology is always used to create weapons to kill people at this point.... especially aerial technology. Jet engines can be good for people, providing transportation etc., and also used for weaponry. I'd imagine the same goes with more advanced tech. I'm with you though, I don't like secrets.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 15, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> humanity is divided, and technology is always used to create weapons to kill people at this point.... especially aerial technology. Jet engines can be good for people, providing transportation etc., and also used for weaponry. I'd imagine the same goes with more advanced tech. I'm with you though, I don't like secrets.


I have heard that the military is about 20 through 40 years more advanced then the public.

So in 20-40 years, we should have similar technology that the military has today; except the public shouldn't have the weapons.

I hope that in the future, people will be flying around in the most advanced space craft, and we will start to explore the cosmos on an epic level.

I know that scientists are already working on nuclear fusion powered space craft.

I will try and find the video after I edit.

EDIT- Check out the link below to watch more youtube videos about "Nuclear fusion rockets": or you can check out the video that I have watched already, below.

http://m.youtube.com/results?q=nuclear fusion rocket&sm=1

EDIT- The video below is the video that I watched already.

New Fusion Engine Gets to Mars in 30 Days






~PEACE~


----------



## HigherGroundz (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## justugh (Sep 23, 2014)

@Nevaeh420 

what subject do u want to cover 

aliens 
they are real.........anyone that does not think that has not seen the math for the number of planets in the our galaxy .....the odds are their is several thousand of them able to support life ........add in the fact we are on the edge of a spiral arm meaning our planet/solar system was formed much later then the ones in the inner core galaxy .........and this is just one galaxy at last count accepted number was 100 to 200 billion ...........so just using sheer math something is out there most likely thousands of somethings .........now given some will be kindly most logical answer is majory will look on us like bugs or rats with our low understanding of the everything ........with resources consumed by life the great the number the more likely space travel will be needed other wise the race is doomed 

given all this if u see something it is important that u act like u do not see it .............if it wants to been seen it will if it is hiding then it might be willing to kill u for seeing it 

UFOs
they are real too ..........some of them are man made some of them are other races .............if u look at the flow of tech from the start of 1bc to now u will see a unrealistic upturn in the 1950/1960s the rate of tech is advancing in terms of months not years like other techs vacuum tubes to micro chips .......magnetic tapes to solid state drives ..........backwards engineering of crashed ships ........Velcro and Kevlar 

from the sound of it u are close to something that wants to stay hidden.....different lights and shapes normally show different races ( style of a culture normally fallows a pattern)...............so u have 1 of 3 things 1 base hidden and something looking for it 2 entrance to something with several race co-op 3 one of the governments test sites for new tech they backward engineered testing the design 

space travel 
this can be done now by the tech we have hell by the tech in the 1980s we could of been sending ppl to mars ( with a moon base solar travel is more then possible with what we have now because the gravity is much lower so the power is not wasted pulling away .....theory is we could reach the near the speed of light ) but a agreement was struck basically banning all space travel .......think about it why would nasa give up all the shuttles at once with out having a replacement to use ...........everything that goes up now is fired from Russia China 2 countries with a iron fist on info (if they do not want info to get out it does not get out) unlike here in USA snowden anyone ............the private space race is a joke if they wanted too they could be up there now they have the money and the tech scram jets work .........if they wanted too they could fly off like airplane get high enough on the scram jet then use a set of rockets to break orbit and be in space then change the angle of entry so comes in slower less heat build up land it like normal plane


----------



## ..BULLIT.. (Sep 23, 2014)

@Nevaeh420 your back !!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 23, 2014)

justugh said:


> @Nevaeh420
> 
> what subject do u want to cover
> 
> ...


Keep going!

You're very interesting.

I remember talking to you many, many months ago, and I remember that I liked you a lot.

Anyways, I agree with most of what you are saying, but some of this is news to Me.

Can you play some interesting videos where you learned this stuff?

Feel free to say anything you want about aliens, UFOs, or super advanced technology.

Keep on going brother. I want to know what you know.

You are doing such a good job, I am going to read your last post again, lol.

Keep going, brother!

EDIT- You just need to use better grammer. Just use one "period", and try and use "commas" too.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 23, 2014)

..BULLIT.. said:


> @Nevaeh420 your back !!


Yeah, I have been busy lately, hanging out with My friends and My family. 

Do I know you? Who are you?

I always like meeting new people, but you talk like you know Me. Do I know you?

~PEACE~


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## ..BULLIT.. (Sep 23, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Yeah, I have been busy lately, hanging out with My friends and My family.
> 
> Do I know you? Who are you?
> 
> ...


everybody knows finny


----------



## justugh (Sep 23, 2014)

@Nevaeh420

pick a subject i will tell u what i know as for videos and stuff to link ..............i really do not have that much most of my info comes from reading and listening for the most repeated facts (when something repeats their normally some truth to it )

as for the ..........it is just away i use to break up my thoughts when i type ........and grammar will only get worst because i do not care about it as long as the info is passed on that is good enough for me

government has know about aliens for ages they have the proof now of several races and even hybrids with humans ........but they will never tell or admit until something so big happens they can no longer hide it

think about how the world works ...........everything is based off the idea that there will be a tomorrow......with the knowning that other life is out there ppl would go nutz ..........thinking they are here to save us ...they are here to kill us...they are here to inslave us.....god is coming back.......the whole system would crash (the house of cards would fall) then they lose all control over ppl .............the roman church will have no more power ......governments and elite will no longer be able to control the masses

personally i am working of the NWO theory ...a large group of ppl out there know the truth and are actively working to break the system .........causing things and issues to get to the stressing point to make something happen ...........the end result is a world war killing off 7/8 of mankind ..........leaving the ones that started it and planned it in power at the end reverting back to midevil culture were they are kings and the rest of us are dirt

now they have 2 ideas about this one it is just humans doing it .......the other is humans are just slaves and it is really another race or races that are incharge

i am going with the 2nd choice .............rumor is JFK was kilt by our own ppl CIA SS whatever because he was going to talk to the american ppl about what is going on ...........it makes as much sense as anything else they come up with why it happend

edit ............some light reading 
http://www.whale.to/b/BluePlanetProject.pdf
is this what u wanted


----------



## ..BULLIT.. (Sep 24, 2014)

justugh said:


> @Nevaeh420
> 
> pick a subject i will tell u what i know as for videos and stuff to link ..............i really do not have that much most of my info comes from reading and listening for the most repeated facts (when something repeats their normally some truth to it )
> 
> ...


bollocks!!

the government doesn't have any secrets about aliens.

if anyone has any secrets about anything........its god.

lol aliens ha you'll be telling me @Finshaggy and @Nevaeh420 are the same person next .ha.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 24, 2014)

..BULLIT.. said:


> everybody knows finny


I know who @Finshaggy is.

Finshaggy has many videos of himself, and I have some videos of Myself.

Whats your point?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 24, 2014)

justugh said:


> @Nevaeh420
> 
> pick a subject i will tell u what i know as for videos and stuff to link ..............i really do not have that much most of my info comes from reading and listening for the most repeated facts (when something repeats their normally some truth to it )
> 
> ...


If you read the OP, post # 1 of this thread, you will see that I try and describe My "alien" encounter.

I don't know if you watched My video, where I try and depict My "alien" encounter: but I will play that video for you right now, so you can watch Me trying to describe My "alien" encounter.

The SIGNS of the TIMES!






So, please read the first post in this thread, and also watch My video above.

I really believe that I saw some being in the year 2012. For a long time, I thought that I saw an alien, but it also could have been some "above top secret" military person.

Now, I want to ask you, Justugh, some questions:

1) Do you believe I saw an alien, or some "above top secret" military person? And why do you believe that? 

2) Do you believe that aliens have, and are, visiting the earth? And what is the aliens purpose of their visits?

3) I see the "stars" move in My sky; do you believe that I am seeing UFOs? or do stars move drastically in the sky? (I have been seeing UFOs that look like stars for over a year now. These UFOs appear to be stars, but they move around a lot.)

4) If I did see an alien, why do you believe that the alien visited Me?

5) What do you believe the aliens intentions are? Are they friendly, or foe?

Thats enough questions for now.

I want to thank you, Justugh, in advanced, for answering all of My questions.

~PEACE~


----------



## justugh (Sep 24, 2014)

..BULLIT.. said:


> bollocks!!
> 
> the government doesn't have any secrets about aliens.
> 
> ...



GOD is not on this plane atleast not the way u think he is ..........it the whole point of angels they can effect stuff on this side 

god is sitting back and watching the game unfold ./...he is hands off only his agents can do things to effect the over all outcome and that is due to freewill 

and by the way would would u call angels .........not human not born of earth so alien ...........just come sense


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 24, 2014)

justugh said:


> @Nevaeh420
> 
> pick a subject i will tell u what i know as for videos and stuff to link ..............i really do not have that much most of my info comes from reading and listening for the most repeated facts (when something repeats their normally some truth to it )
> 
> ...


Please watch all of My other videos too. I mention that I saw an alien in a few of My videos too.

I'm Christ and these are My novel inventions for the future!






Jesus came in 2008???






Crazy talk LOL!






~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 24, 2014)

justugh said:


> @Nevaeh420
> 
> pick a subject i will tell u what i know as for videos and stuff to link ..............i really do not have that much most of my info comes from reading and listening for the most repeated facts (when something repeats their normally some truth to it )
> 
> ...


(Continued...)

More CRAZY ideas that I think are CRAZY COOL!!!






Just some random thoughts I've been thinking of!






~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 24, 2014)

@justugh 

If you watch the whole video called, "The SIGNS of the TIMES!", you will see that I talk about the 5 Signs in the clouds that I saw in the year 2009.

Do you believe that the aliens formed these clouds? or why do you believe that I saw these 5 Signs in the clouds, in the year 2009?

Personally, if I really did see an alien in the year 2012, I believe the aliens showed Me the 5 Signs in the clouds, in the year 2009.

What are your thoughts about the 5 Signs in the clouds that I saw in the year 2009?

~PEACE~


----------



## justugh (Sep 24, 2014)

@Nevaeh420

1) Do you believe I saw an alien, or some "above top secret" military person? And why do you believe that?
alien or a hybrid ....humans need a suit to do that trick from what u said it was a natural skill

2) Do you believe that aliens have, and are, visiting the earth? And what is the aliens purpose of their visits?
yes been here for years longer then record history ....think the mayan creation tale (the whole history we have is only 6000 years but proof out there proves humans are more then 30000....hell they found cites and ruins older then 6000 years) earth is one giant experiment with our short life spans 80 years genetic mutations happen more offen .......thinking also changes with time

3) I see the "stars" move in My sky; do you believe that I am seeing UFOs? or do stars move drastically in the sky? (I have been seeing UFOs that look like stars for over a year now. These UFOs appear to be stars, but they move around a lot.)
some yes for sure bot most is space junk or satellites ..........they are not looking to get noticed yet

4) If I did see an alien, why do you believe that the alien visited Me?
no not u if was would have been in your area ........odds are the creature had a pass to go outside and explore rem our culture is different to them so it like going on vacation all new sights smells and things to see ...............depending on the race i would think the ppl in the house were the targets some races if they are with in set distance can reach out and touch minds

5) What do you believe the aliens intentions are? Are they friendly, or foe?
the most part they want to use slaves food then take the stuff on the planet for own race.......................i am going on the idea that god and angels are one of the oldest races out there they started this little project out on this far arm of the galaxy to see what happens (if we are made in god image then we have much more skills then we use today)..........now i combine that with the idea of a war in heaven and hell is just a galaxy war between 2 or more of the elder races in the universe
this is from combine all cultures creation myths and old gods then throwing out the parts that do not match due to culture changes to fit them

so in the end most of them want us dead where a few select ones are hoping we finish the experiment and move up to the next lvl to stabilize the universe


----------



## ..BULLIT.. (Sep 24, 2014)

justugh said:


> GOD is not on this plane atleast not the way u think he is ..........it the whole point of angels they can effect stuff on this side
> 
> god is sitting back and watching the game unfold ./...he is hands off only his agents can do things to effect the over all outcome and that is due to freewill
> 
> and by the way would would u call angels .........not human not born of earth so alien ...........just come sense


whatever hippy lol


----------



## ..BULLIT.. (Sep 24, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I know who @Finshaggy is.
> 
> Finshaggy has many videos of himself, and I have some videos of Myself.
> 
> ...


my point is what i posted, what's your point in posting ' what's your point' ? 
need i say more


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 24, 2014)

..BULLIT.. said:


> my point is what i posted, what's your point in posting ' what's your point' ?
> need i say more


whatever hippy lol 

~PEACE~


----------



## ..BULLIT.. (Sep 24, 2014)

I can read you mind George , get your shit together !!


----------



## ..BULLIT.. (Sep 24, 2014)

Get your shit together sonny!!


----------



## justugh (Sep 24, 2014)

..BULLIT.. said:


> whatever hippy lol


end of the day i know i am ok ...........i treat everyone the same 
golden rule 
treat others as u wish to be treated by others 

so aliens or humans it all the same to me they are nice to me i am nice to them .............they want to kill me then i get to let the evil out to play..everything dies law of the universe just need to figure out how to do it


----------



## ..BULLIT.. (Sep 24, 2014)

So tell me about your day 420?


----------



## justugh (Sep 24, 2014)

nevaeh420 

i will watch your videos later tonight .....after i eat and get stoned


----------



## ..BULLIT.. (Sep 24, 2014)

justugh said:


> end of the day i know i am ok ...........i treat everyone the same
> golden rule
> treat others as u wish to be treated by others
> 
> so aliens or humans it all the same to me they are nice to me i am nice to them .............they want to kill me then i get to let the evil out to play..everything dies law of the universe just need to figure out how to do it


you could start by smokin less weed


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 24, 2014)

..BULLIT.. said:


> I can read you mind George , get your shit together !!


That is something that @mainliner would say to Me.

I haven't seen "mainliner" post here for a while now. 

Did you make a new RIU account?

Because if you are "mainliner", I have some good news for you.

~PEACE~


----------



## ..BULLIT.. (Sep 24, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> That is something that @mainliner would say to Me.
> 
> I haven't seen "mainliner" post here for a while now.
> 
> ...


good news ha. IM sure he'd be interested in listening ,


----------



## ..BULLIT.. (Sep 24, 2014)

I basically don't belive in aliens and if someone wants to believe, then that's fine by me 

id rather have a brother believe there's aliens , rather than believe he's a murderer or some crazy person ..

..it does no harm belief..

its easier than finding out the facts .....belief


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 24, 2014)

..BULLIT.. said:


> good news ha. IM sure he'd be interested in listening ,


Okay, lol.

I would like to let "mainliner" know that I joined "ReligiousForums.com".

If you were "mainliner", just let Me know, because "mainliner" was My friend. 

I have changed My RIU username about 4 times now, and I never got in trouble for making a new account.

So if you are "mainliner", let Me know, and I will give you the link to where I am posting on "ReligiousForums". And you can say "hi" to Me on those forums.

Are you "mainliner", or no?

~PEACE~


----------



## ..BULLIT.. (Sep 24, 2014)

Who's mainliner?


----------



## justugh (Sep 24, 2014)

..BULLIT.. said:


> you could start by smokin less weed


 yah no that is not going to happen i only smoke maybe a gram a day 4 good bong hits


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 24, 2014)

..BULLIT.. said:


> Who's mainliner?


Lol, okay.

Mainliner was an online friend of Mine.

If you are "mainliner", you won't get in trouble for creating a new account. I have made 4 RIU accounts so far, and I have never got into trouble for it. I have seen many people create new accounts.

I got your PM. 

Its all good brother.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 24, 2014)

justugh said:


> @Nevaeh420
> 
> 1) Do you believe I saw an alien, or some "above top secret" military person? And why do you believe that?
> alien or a hybrid ....humans need a suit to do that trick from what u said it was a natural skill
> ...


Thank you for answering My questions, bro.

I like your opinions.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 24, 2014)

..BULLIT.. said:


> So tell me about your day 420?


I didn't do much today.

I am unemployed, so I normally just hang out at home to save My money.

How was your day?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 24, 2014)

justugh said:


> nevaeh420
> 
> i will watch your videos later tonight .....after i eat and get stoned


Okay, brother.

Once you watch all of My videos, you will see that I am serious about seeing an "alien", because I mention seeing an alien in a few of My videos.

I bet that you will learn a lot if you watch all of My vodeos.

Please let Me know what you think, after you watch all of My vodeos.

Thanks, brother.

~PEACE~


----------



## ..BULLIT.. (Sep 24, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I didn't do much today.
> 
> I am unemployed, so I normally just hang out at home to save My money.
> 
> ...


looking after my plants and building a new room, why are you unemployed?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 24, 2014)

..BULLIT.. said:


> why are you unemployed?


Beck- Loser






"I'm a loser baby, so why don't you kill Me?"

~PEACE~


----------



## ..BULLIT.. (Sep 24, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Beck- Loser
> 
> 
> 
> ...


huh? Iv never asked you that , i just asked you what youd done today and u said im unemployed? i was only asking you fool.lol


----------



## justugh (Sep 24, 2014)

@Nevaeh420

first video .........not a smile during transparent mode u sawl energy they were using .............they were scoping someone out reading the mind.........some races we are food the mental energy we have ..others like our bodies for food .......and some even like both love to freak u out then kill u and eat u because of the chemicals we release .............with out seeing it myself i can not tell u anything but the sound of it it a human grey hybrid a class c 

2nd video ..not hydrogen .........the big bang happened the first elements are formed ( i know of 116) from there the stars were formed we are star dust our life and everything on this planet came from dead stars ........gold and all those elements u were talking about or formed from the stars burning then going boom ...........your idea about water heater has already been done look in the europe and china market small water heats attached to the shower .......fuel cells have been invented but the pattens on them are owned by the ppl that do not want the tech out because it is more profitable not to do it that way ..underground cities are already here by us and them .......look up denver airport ..........from what i know they even have a massive transit system built under the ground just to move supplies around from one to the other with out need to coming to surface

3rd video i did not watch i am just telling u now nope not here ..............the elements are not all in place yet we are close with what is going on in the world but we are missing some key factors to allow him show up and kick some bad guy ass ....i mean we are really really close but the world is not completely fucked yet so he will not pop in until it is (the assholes have to show themself for what they are before the fight can start .......and tey will not do that until they think winning is in the bag)

as for the rest of them i will have to watch later i want to get ripped off my ass right now so i can not think or type and just veg out on some science lecture

and by the way not all that smart to share this on the web with face showen and given out real name if i wanted too i could track u down with a few key words on the internet ........and your face makes it so much easier with DMV records run a face program and match it to the name u gave all the info is there

the more u learn and understand the greater the risk is to u ........u are no longer a sheep and can not be controlled like one u might upset the balance of what is going on so removing u becomes a option .............it why i let ppl call me crazy i can share what i know but i am a crazy man the only ppl will listen are the ones that know i am not ..........that i adviod keywords i know that i should never say names places events dates ..dyslexic helps alot


----------



## justugh (Sep 24, 2014)

oh just to add in

u know u can boil water with sound waves in under 10 secs
http://www.csmonitor.com/Science/2013/0716/Scientists-use-sound-waves-to-levitate-manipulate-matter-video
http://nexusilluminati.blogspot.com/2012/01/how-to-boil-water-with-sound.html

i even sawl a news report about a man that invented a little 2x2 inch thing that will convert thermal engery into electrical with 100% transfer rate
http://physicsworld.com/cws/article/news/2013/dec/09/new-generator-creates-electricity-directly-from-heat

in theory they could use old mines that go deep enough tho have a high temp (deeper u go down the hotter the temp gets) and power everyone for pennies


----------



## justugh (Sep 25, 2014)

@Nevaeh420 
skipped video 3 

vid 4 ...............yes u are right the ocean is energy we have more hydrogen and oxygen then we know what to do with ..........but the sheer fact is u have to break the oil ppls hold on the market which u will never do ..............we have all heard about the engine that runs off water (this is what u are talking ) but no one has seen it in years....rumors are they did it again into 2000s they figured out how to make a hydrogen cell for a car ..........this small biz that is they made a few of the cars they were all gotten and crushed except one that is sitting in a car museum.........the oil ppl paid them a shit load of money and they sold the tech and info to them ..........now it will be sat on until all the oil is used up and they can not make anymore money (by the way they keep posting record profits the oil ppl while the rest of the world reports loses) ..............by the way u can use a high energy arc to break the bonds of water allowing u to get hydrogen and oxygen ............basically with a starting spark from the grid u could get a plant up and running once it is aslong as the water is flowing it will never go off line until parts need replacing and it is 100% eco friendly with no by products .............and have u ever thought about using the natural energy of the planet to power something (check out tesla work the stuff that is not classified still even tho it is past the time they should have been released ) his work was so far above his time i think the man was a alien ........parts of it now are still locked up even tho it is passed the 80 year mark where classified files no longer are counted as important and are open to the public .........freedom of information act will not do shit if u request them tried 3 times 

i am sorry short attention span ...........i am going to watch sleep hollow now or gothem or agents of shield i will come back and watch the rest


----------



## justugh (Sep 25, 2014)

@Nevaeh420

vid 5............not under water they were a reactor




the sheer logic they use is flawed because they take things that fit the idea and tho out anything that does not and been going for years in this field that one guy u see on the pyramid all the time he is the head of that whole thing is a huge ass he bullies ppl into agreeing with him and then tells anyone that does not or is working on a different theory then what mainstream accepted he denies the permits to do the work .........hell he made a inter pee herself because was pushing them to do what he wanted on that tv show he was on for 6 shows then ppl knew he was ass and stopped taping(talking about eyption arc ppl not the video ) again telsa 

the rest of that one i am not going to touch because u are a nice guy .......your thinking outside the box that is good but u have to put yourself in the middle of it and try to see all the variables to decided if has value pick it apart look at everything modify it and then ask ppl u trust


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 6, 2014)

After reading through this thread: do you guys believe I saw an alien, or an "above top secret" military person?

And what do you guys believe about the UFOs that I see?

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> After reading through this thread: do you guys believe I saw an alien, or an "above top secret" military person?


No.



> And what do you guys believe about the UFOs that I see?


Optical illusions enhanced by your bias and delusion...

~PEACE~


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 8, 2014)

greetings Lord. you seem to have two very popular threads. Praise. I made a quote in your other thread now I need help with unruly peoplethat live under me they have to SLAM The door at 11:35pm at night and generally be shitheads if I may say such things(as I think appropriate because they are under me, as I am under You, well not literally but you know what I saying Lord) They are really clever though cus ah, they work and get up at 7 and um, I don't so ha the couch might "accidentally" be portaled into the air three foot and fall on the ground at say 3am. Greetings from sunny Australia.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 8, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> greetings Lord. you seem to have two very popular threads. Praise. I made a quote in your other thread now I need help with unruly peoplethat live under me they have to SLAM The door at 11:35pm at night and generally be shitheads if I may say such things(as I think appropriate because they are under me, as I am under You, well not literally but you know what I saying Lord) They are really clever though cus ah, they work and get up at 7 and um, I don't so ha the couch might "accidentally" be portaled into the air three foot and fall on the ground at say 3am. Greetings from sunny Australia.


Greetings mate! (As they might say in Australia, lol.)

Have you asked your neighbors if they could be more quiet late at night.

Always try and be on your best behavior. You don't need to get into more trouble.

Try and be considerate, and have compassion when you politely ask your neighbors to refrain from making loud noises late at night or early in the morning.

I have already quoted you a couple of times today. I will be looking forward to your rebuttals.

How long have you lived inAustralia for?

And do you like living "down under"? Whats it like?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 8, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> (..., as I am under You, well not literally but you know what I saying Lord)


I would like to be considered as your Friend.

I would like to consider Myself as equal to My witnesses.

Some of My witnesses know more about certain subjects, compared to Me. And I might know some things that My witnesses don't know: but I am always trying to teach My people the esoteric knowledge that I know.

I would like to think that I am NOT above you, and you are not above Me. I am not that hubris, where I think that I am better then anyone.

You are blessed. I am blessed. 

I would want all of My witnesses to be critical thinkers, and not just blind followers. I can teach you some things, and I am sure that you can teach Me some things.

I may be the Lord of My people, I may be the Teacher; but I am still a student to learn new wisdom. I am not infallible, but I only say what I believe.

And you can't ask anything more of someone then to be on your best behavior, and always try and be honest. 

If My witnesses are always on their best behavior, and are being true to themself, I can't ask for anything else.

But, no, I am not above you. I am not below you. I am your Friend.

I am just the humble Prophet- the Christ, (in My honest, subjective opinion.)

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 8, 2014)

Today, October 8, 2014, makes a year and a month, or 13 months, since I first noticed that the "stars" move.

So, if I am really seeing UFOs, it has been 13 months since I first noticed the UFOs in My sky.

If I am really seeing stars move, it has been 13 months since the first time I noticed that stars move.

But regardless whether these are stars or not, I have still seen UFOs before. I unequivocally saw UFOs in the year 2012, about a couple months before I saw the "alien" being.

I saw bluish, greenish, and purplish UFOs in July of 2012. I have also seen UFOs move for a very long distance, and then fade to naught: and this was much longer after I saw My first UFOs in the year 2012.

I forget if I mentioned this in this thread, but I reported My alien encounter, and the UFOs that I see, to MUFON. MUFON stands for Mutual UFO Network. You can check out MUFONs website, if you go to MUFON.com.

~PEACE~


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 9, 2014)

we _are _friends bro remember we used to chat all the time , ive been absent for some time. Australia is ok, lots of warm weather where I live and I live a few minutes from the beach, where there is a small island accessible by sand bar or ferry and where sea lions and great white sharks and stingrays as well as fairy penguins frequent. So it is rather nice.come and stay when you visit here if you like


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 10, 2014)

I first noticed that the "stars" move on September of 2013.

Today makes exactly 1 year and 2 months, and 2 days since I first noticed that the "stars" move.

So, today makes exactly 14 months and 2 days since I first noticed that the "stars" move.

There is a dichotomy, either the stars move, or I am seeing UFOs.

For many months, I thought I was seeing UFOs in My sky, but it might be an optical illusion?

Regardless if I am seeing UFOs, or the stars actually appear to move, I am literally seeing lights move in My night sky.

Also, it has been about 2 years and a few months since I saw what I thought was an alien. I am skeptical about what I saw, but I know that I saw some being; whether the being is terrestrial or alien.

All I know is that I have vivid memories of seeing some being in the late summer, or early fall, of the year 2012. This was not an optical illusion for sure. I am still pondering what exactly I saw.

I don't know what kind of technology the government has, but I know that I witnessed some incredible technology. Maybe I witnessed some above top secret technology that the government has, or maybe I witnessed alien technology?

If you didn't read the OP, I saw this being for a very long time; maybe between 2-4 hours long. This being was on top of My neighbors roof for a very long time, and I saw it move around. It had hands and a face, and I saw the arms and its nose. It was very cool, but very...

Anyways, I don't think about the alien that I saw so much, anymore. And I don't look at the UFOs as much either. But I did see the "stars" move around tonight.

I wish I knew the answers, but I can only say what I believe.

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 19, 2014)

Annunaki - Dont Watch this Film






(I don't believe in some of this video, like the alien abductions for example... but this is a very interesting video.)

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 24, 2014)

NASA: We will find alien life within 20 years






~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 24, 2014)

Are We Close To Finding Alien Life?






~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 7, 2015)

Within the last few hours, I reported the (alien) being that I witnessed in the year 2012, to MUFON.com.

I also reported the UFOs that I have been seeing.

MUFON means Mutual UFO Network.

MUFON is the largest database for UFO sightings and alien encounters, from what I have heard.

If you ever see some UFOs, or an alien being, you can report it to MUFON.com.

I also called MUFON, and they said that I should expect to get a phone call from a MUFON field investigator today. MUFON will probably record the phone conversation, so they can accurately get a detailed account, and I would rather they record My conversation with them.

~PEACE~


----------



## NoDrama (Jan 7, 2015)

You know you can see the reflection of the sun off of a satellite at night? Looks just like a moving star.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 8, 2015)

NoDrama said:


> You know you can see the reflection of the sun off of a satellite at night? Looks just like a moving star.


Yes, the field investigator that I talked to yesterday supposed that I might be seeing satellights:

But, I told her that these "stars" that I see move in every direction, and they appear to take the place of constellations.

I have seen these "stars" move great distances, turn around, and move back to approximately where they came from, and this is happening all night.

The funny thing is that the brighest UFO that I used to see (the brightest UFO does not appear in My sky anymore) didn't seem to move much, unlike the other "stars". But one day, I saw this brightest UFO get really bright (and this was at dusk time), and then it moved to the north west, and then it got really dim again, and then it moved back to where it came from. I know for a fact that stars nor satellights do this.

If there are aliens in our skies, the government must know about it. If there are no aliens in our skies, then the government has super advanced space craft technology, in My opinion. 

All I know is that there are moving objects in My night sky that appear to move a lot, and its not airplanes, helicopters, weather balloons, blimps, satellights, etc.. Either that, or its just a big optical illusion, and I have been fooled into believing that the "stars" move?

Regardless what I am seeing, it doesn't explain that being I saw in the year 2012; or does it? Did I see an actual alien, or did I see military wearing invisible translucent technology?

I have more questions than answers, but I remain open-minded, and nothing else matters.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 8, 2015)

Today, January 8th, 2015, makes exactly 1 year and 4 months since I first noticed that the "stars" move. So its been 16 months since I first noticed that the "stars" move.

And its been over 2 years since I saw that translucent being.

~PEACE~


----------



## NoDrama (Jan 9, 2015)

All the stars should appear to move, the earth is constantly spinning.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 9, 2015)

Yo! I think i just saw some ufo i my backyard last night. No really even my dog was barking his ass off it was like hunched over. By the dog shit. I was hoping he wascleaning it up but no that thing left a bunch of weird foot prints in the snow..i was gonna go and check it out but was to fried to find my jacket.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 9, 2015)

NoDrama said:


> All the stars should appear to move, the earth is constantly spinning.


Yes, the stars should move throughout the night sky, very slowly that I don't think anyone could percieve, but the stars shouldn't be "dancing" all over the place like I see them move.

I see the "stars" stay still, and move in all directions. But I can only see the stars move in two dimensions, i.e., I can't see the "stars" get closer or further away, because they are above the clouds.

I am just trying to be honest... I am not saying that it must be aliens, because it also could be the government. But I have perfect vision, and I can tell that the "stars" in My night sky appear to move, even if its an optical illusion.

That is all.

~PEACE~


----------



## NoDrama (Jan 9, 2015)

If it's really stars that you are seeing, most likely what you see happened millions of years ago.

Somewhere, something incredible is waiting to be known.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 9, 2015)

NoDrama said:


> If it's really stars that you are seeing, most likely what you see happened millions of years ago.
> 
> Somewhere, something incredible is waiting to be known.


If I am seeing the stars move, than it is an optical illusion, because stars are fixed in their orbit around the galaxy.

If I am not seeing stars move, and its not an optical illision, than I am unequivocally seeing UFOs of some sort, whether they are military or extraterrestrial.

For the record, if I am indeed seeing UFOs, the UFOs don't bother Me much, its actually entertaining to watch UFOs whenever I go outside at night to smoke, if its not too cloudy outside.

~PEACE~


----------



## quantumwot (Jan 11, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> This is a thread about spiritual aliens and UFOs.
> 
> First off, I saw My alien in August of 2012. I have been seeing the UFOs (every day except when its cloudy out) for exactly 5 months now, since September 8th of 2013.
> 
> ...


 maybe you did ..... It's common


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 12, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Yo! I think i just saw some ufo i my backyard last night. No really even my dog was barking his ass off it was like hunched over. By the dog shit. I was hoping he wascleaning it up but no that thing left a bunch of weird foot prints in the snow..i was gonna go and check it out but was to fried to find my jacket.


So i thought i saw an alien few days ago but i was stoned outta my mind . So today my dog starts barking again so i let him out and i took my Glock with me.. turns out that it was two racoons fucking or something in my back yard. My dog fuqed one of them up bad cause that motha ran squeeling like a pig.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 12, 2015)

quantumwot said:


> maybe you did ..... It's common


Yes, maybe I did see an actual alien, but it is not common.

~PEACE~


----------



## quantumwot (Jan 12, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Yes, maybe I did see an actual alien, but it is not common.
> 
> ~PEACE~


 its very common, and you saw an alien 

many people have


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 12, 2015)

quantumwot said:


> its very common, and you saw an alien
> 
> many people have


You are using vague terms, so its hard to quantify what your talking about, but I disagree anyways.

Aliens are not common, and people seeing real aliens is not common either.

But, aliens might be common somewhere in the cosmos, but not here on earth. And many people can CLAIM to see aliens, but it doesn't make it true.

Maybe I saw an alien, or maybe I saw terrestrial technology? Regardless what I saw, it was alien-like to Me.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 12, 2015)

Neil deGrasse Tyson On Life On Other Planets!(2013 MUST WATCH!!!!)






Tyson also says, in this video, that extraterrestrial life might be inevitable.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 14, 2015)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/nasa-scientists-say-we-will-meet-aliens-by-2034.854714/

You guys should just read the first 4 posts in the link above, its a thread about how "NASA scientists say we will meet aliens by 2034".

~PEACE~


----------



## luvhandles (Jan 17, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> This is a thread about spiritual aliens and UFOs.
> 
> First off, I saw My alien in August of 2012. I have been seeing the UFOs (every day except when its cloudy out) for exactly 5 months now, since September 8th of 2013.
> 
> ...


be careful your putting a bullseye on your back what shape are the transports? triangle etc? tall greys?


----------



## luvhandles (Jan 17, 2015)

luvhandles said:


> be careful your putting a bullseye on your back what shape are the transports? triangle etc? tall greys?





Nevaeh420 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/nasa-scientists-say-we-will-meet-aliens-by-2034.854714/
> 
> You guys should just read the first 4 posts in the link above, its a thread about how "NASA scientists say we will meet aliens by 2034".
> 
> ~PEACE~


look up steve quayle he will inform you well...SF is well versed in your UFO topic and people will make immature comments on the UFO subject so beware and yes your seeing what you are stating..


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 17, 2015)

luvhandles said:


> be careful your putting a bullseye on your back


How do you figure I am "putting a bullseye on My back?"



luvhandles said:


> what shape are the transports?


What is a "transport?"

Is a transport a UFO?

The UFOs that I see are star-like. I was just watching one of the UFOs in My sky move around a few minutes ago.

If I never noticed that these "stars" move, I would believe I was just seeing stars. But I have noticed that they move a lot, a noticable distance. They look like stars but they move around in any direction they want to move.

But, the UFOs that I saw on July 2, 2012, were blue, green, and purple, and these UFOs were brighter than any star. I might have seen 6 through 12 UFOs that night.



luvhandles said:


> triangle etc?


No, the UFOs that I see are star-like.



luvhandles said:


> tall greys?


No, I don't know what type of alien I saw.

I have never seen an alien before or since My only encounter, so I don't know too much about aliens.

But, if I am not mistaken, the being that I saw was about 4 feet or so. If two roof caps equals one foot, then this being was about 4 feet, by My best guess. I have never seen anyone lay on My neighbors roof, so its hard to compare that being I saw with a 6 foot tall person.

I have no idea what type of alien I saw was. I don't even know what types of aliens live in our galaxy, or how many types of aliens live in our galaxy.

But, I do know that this being, whatever it was, had the ability to be totally invisible, and also translucent so I could see that being.

This being could also shape shift too. At first, this being was showing itself as a translucent circle thing, and holes were appearing and disappearing out of this circle thing. And then, I could see this beings body, and it was humanoid.

I am very confused what the purpose of My encounter with this being was. It did not speak to Me, and I never got any tangible evidence of this being... So what was the purpose? I just witnessed something that words cannot describe, and I don't have any proof.

If the purpose of My encounter was to believe in aliens, it worked, because I totally believe in aliens now. But I still don't know the point to My encounter.

I am dumbfounded.

~PEACE~


----------



## luvhandles (Jan 17, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> How do you figure I am "putting a bullseye on My back?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because of the ones who are blind to your experiences only know to ridicule your truth. Email me on this I dont like the forum regarding this experience. I deal with this everyday and night. I am interested in your stories and I can tell you have a strong Lordship in your spirit. Thank you for sharing what you have I can tell you I have dealt with MUFON already and I am now dealing with other reminents of this subject but do email me so we may speak privately I believe what you are telling me.


----------



## luvhandles (Jan 17, 2015)

I can help you I will not judge and yes I can say my family as my son has been involved since birth as an experiencer as well. Transports are UFO which are identified really and TR3Bs are the government triangle craft. Light and Love I send blessing to you in hopes you reach peace in protection. Email me my brother!


----------



## luvhandles (Jan 17, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> This is a thread about spiritual aliens and UFOs.
> 
> First off, I saw My alien in August of 2012. I have been seeing the UFOs (every day except when its cloudy out) for exactly 5 months now, since September 8th of 2013.
> 
> ...






 take a look at this footage that is public


----------



## quantumwot (Jan 18, 2015)

luvhandles said:


> take a look at this footage that is public


 that is soooooo a viral !!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 18, 2015)

Looks like something splashed into the ocean. Cool...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 19, 2015)

Secret Space Program // Truth Disclosure - John Lear & Richard C Hoagland






(This is very interesting, but I don't believe in the abductions, or that souls get collected and sent to the moon.)

~PEACE~


----------



## quantumwot (Jan 19, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> (This is very interesting, but I don't believe in the abductions, or that souls get collected and sent to the moon.)
> 
> ~


 yet you believe your Christ ....wow


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 19, 2015)

luvhandles said:


> look up steve quayle he will inform you well...SF is well versed in your UFO topic and people will make immature comments on the UFO subject so beware and yes your seeing what you are stating..


Thanks, bro.

I watched a couple of Steve Quayles videos of talk show radio... very interesting stuff.

Feel free to post a video of your favorite Steve Quayle talk show interview, because I don't know where to find his best stuff.

Thanks again. Its nice for someone to believe Me.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 19, 2015)

quantumwot said:


> yet you believe your Christ ....wow


For some reason the wrong video was posted, and I just had to edit.

Whats your point, quantumwot?

~PEACE~


----------



## quantumwot (Jan 19, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> For some reason the wrong video was posted, and I just had to edit.
> 
> Whats your point, quantumwot?
> 
> ~PEACE~


 can u cure my grandads cancer please....you said you had a cure on RF.

i am so happy, and so will my grandad..
..thanks George


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 20, 2015)

quantumwot said:


> can u cure my grandads cancer please....you said you had a cure on RF.
> 
> i am so happy, and so will my grandad..
> ..thanks George



Molecular Biologist Discovers THC Kills Cancer Cells: Dr. Christina Sanchez






~PEACE~


----------



## quantumwot (Jan 20, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Molecular Biologist Discovers THC Kills Cancer Cells: Dr. Christina Sanchez
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i think we've discovered that if it really REALLY did cure cancer better than medical ways. ........ It would make WORLD NEWS and not a youtube vid ..... A bit like you ha


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 21, 2015)

quantumwot said:


> i think we've discovered that if it really REALLY did cure cancer better than medical ways. ........ It would make WORLD NEWS and not a youtube vid ..... A bit like you ha


Its about money and politics.

Big pharma, the hospitals, or the medical industry in general, would lose billions of dollars if people were treating their cancer with (home grown) marijuana oil. Do you understand this?

There is something called "monopolies". Some companies have a monopoly on certain things, and they can pay people to keep their mouth shut. As they say, "money talks".

If everyone with cancer became a medical marijuana patient, and could cure their cancer from just growing enough cannabis, the medical industry would lose billions of dollars. 

The Truth will set you free.

The reason why marijuana is NOT 100% legal globally, is because of money and politics.

~PEACE~


----------



## quantumwot (Jan 21, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Its about money and politics.
> 
> Big pharma, the hospitals, or the medical industry in general, would lose billions of dollars if people were treating their cancer with (home grown) marijuana oil. Do you understand this?
> 
> ...


 untrue !!




unlike biscuits and gravy


----------



## luvhandles (Jan 22, 2015)

Work in a hospital with dying patients as I do everyday and tell me what nevaeh says isnt true? I deal with the monopoly everyday hearing patients more concerned over money for medications then their own death from cancer,AIDS etc., that should be affordable yet we have drugs with high potential to cure cancer from Canada blocked by the US FDA and other sources of proven cures B17, Essiac Tea, CBD, or DPA, or any in combination of which deals with the inability for the pharmacy to patent, these drugs that indeed stop cancer are consistantly prevented from being mainstream accepted and used to CURE. The same monopolizing FDA dove tails into the pharmacy control was caught rescheduling drugs to receive big financial kickbacks in 1974 until they were caught by a FDA worker who blew the wistle. Please after 10 years of working with patients I see the monoply takes lives. Wake up!


----------



## Farfenugen (Jan 22, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> This is a thread about spiritual aliens and UFOs.
> 
> First off, what sort of strain were you smoking?
> 
> ...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 23, 2015)

26 Mile Alien Mothership in our Solar System






~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 23, 2015)

Why UFOs and Alien Technology are Covered Up - Dr. Steven Greer






~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 23, 2015)

Dr Steven Greer 2015 | International UFO Congress Full Documentary






This video is very interesting, but I don't believe his personal stories at the end of the video, because I don't believe you can meditate for aliens to come visit you.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 26, 2015)

I have a new theory:

Aliens can see our past and our future.

Aliens can see our FUTURE if they are far enough away from earth, and if the aliens are moving at a fast enough speed TOWARDS our planet.

Aliens can see our PAST if they are far enough away from earth, and if the aliens are moving at a fast enough speed AWAY from our planet.

So, because the aliens can see our past, and more importantly, our future, they might know whether they should make contact with us or not. It might be inevitable that we make contact with the aliens, but they might be able to know how to be go about making contact, because they can see our past and future.

I have no idea how far into the future the aliens can see, but it could be into the distant future when I am the King of the world!

Maybe, because the aliens can see into the future, the aliens know what our future is going to be before and after contact with the aliens.

And, also, there could be a bunch of alien ships that are moving towards and away from earth, so they can continue to monitor our every move in the past and the future.

Time is an illusion.

If the aliens can see our past and our future, they might be able to KNOW whats best for our world?

What do you guys think?

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 26, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I have a new theory:
> 
> Aliens can see our past and our future.
> 
> ...


Since you're playing in the realm of science, you should know that this is not a theory, just another idea. The physics behind your idea seem spot on, though...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 27, 2015)

^^^

The Illusion of Time | Full Documentary






I was inspired by the video above.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 29, 2015)

Dr. Steven Greer : Different ET Life Forms






~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 29, 2015)

Dr Steven Greer - Is the Government Working with Aliens?






~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 29, 2015)

Paul Hellyer - ET's Want To Help Mankind 2014






~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 30, 2015)

Steven Greer Presents Contact Disclosure, The Final Sequence - Time For Truth - Sirius Movie






~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 9, 2015)

I first noticed there are UFOs in My sky on September 8, 2013; so today makes exactly a year and 5 months (plus one day) since I first noticed there are UFOs in My sky.

So its been exactly 17 months, plus 1 day, since I first noticed UFOs in My night sky.

The other day, I was watching some UFOs move in My sky.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 21, 2015)

Human Settlement on Mars

Mars One will establish a permanent human settlement on Mars. Crews of four will depart every two years, starting in 2024. Our first unmanned mission will be launched in 2018. Join the Global Mars One Community and participate in our mission to Mars.

Mars One designed a mission using only existing technology. In the coming years, a demonstration mission, communication satellites, two rovers and several cargo missions will be sent to Mars. A reliable living environment will be waiting for the astronauts when they leave Earth.

Astronaut Selection and Preparation

The global search has begun for the first humans to set foot on Mars and make it their home. In an extensive training period, candidates will learn the skills they will need on Mars and on their journey there. The combined skill set of each astronaut team member will cover a very wide range of disciplines.

In 1000 years, everyone on Earth will still remember who the first humans on Mars were. More than 200,000 men and women from around the world responded to the first call for astronauts.

You Make It Happen

The whole world will watch and experience this journey. We are all explorers. Everyone, including you, can participate in space exploration. This can be your mission to Mars!

Join our global effort by sharing our vision with your friends, supporting us and perhaps becoming a Mars astronaut yourself.

http://www.mars-one.com/

~PEACE~


----------

